# Becky Lynch suffers broken face and concussion



## Nothing Finer

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Due to the broken nose?


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Sucks to see her hurt, but I'm glad we'll probably not see this match. I didn't need to see Becky getting that level of push.

If what I heard was right, that it was Nia that gave her the busted nose, you HAVE to fire that useless twat at this point. She's hurt I don't know how many people now, this can't keep standing.


----------



## Bliss World Order

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Good. I really don't want to see brutality between the women, and if last night was any indicator of what's to come, no thanks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Becky/Ronda off of the SS card this Sunday?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062427185863106560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062429407695003649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062431767825670145
https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...eries-suffered-broken-nose-and-concussion-raw



> Terrible news for Becky Lynch and WWE Survivor Series.
> 
> Fightful's Sean Ross Sapp has learned that Becky Lynch suffered a broken nose and concussion during the multi-woman brawl to end WWE Raw. Due to the injuries, Lynch has been pulled from this Sunday's Survivor Series event. The SmackDown Women's Champion was scheduled to face Raw Women's Champion Ronda Rousey in a highly-anticipated showdown.
> 
> WWE has yet to make an official statement on the matter.
> 
> As Fightful reported last night, Lynch was checked by doctors following the end of Raw and she did not immediately travel with Team SmackDown to Tuesday's event in St. Louis. SmackDown invaded Raw in the closing segment of the show to build this Sunday's event. During the brawl, Nia Jax stiffed Lynch, causing her to be cut open. It was originally reported that there was no heat on Jax for the incident, but with the new information, the sentiment has changed.
> 
> Lynch has made a series of posts on social media, showcasing her bloody face.


Would be a HUGE blow to the card since it's the only match that's had a build to it leaving no other match worthy of main-eventing due to their lack of build/story to the other matches. 

Hope it's not true. Poor Becky.  Who exactly did that to her last night?


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

From the same guy's Twitter, speculated to have a concussion and possibly a broken nose.

FUCK.

It sucks she may SS. I just hope this injury isn't something that forces her to the sidelines for any more than a short amount of time.


----------



## EMGESP

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Oh Jesus, just have her wear a mask and keep the match simple.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Can't spell unprofessional without NIA. :cuss:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Would be a HUGE blow to the card since it's the only match that's had a build to it leaving no other match worthy of main-eventing due to their lack of build/story to the other matches. 

Hope it's not true. Poor Becky. Who exactly did that to her last night?


----------



## EMGESP

JC00 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062427185863106560


Just curious is that guy a credible source or are you just quoting some random off the internet?



Showstopper said:


> Would be a HUGE blow to the card since it's the only match that's had a build to it leaving no other match worthy of main-eventing due to their lack of build/story to the other matches.
> 
> Hope it's not true. Poor Becky. Who exactly did that to her last night?


Nia Jax caught her with a stiff elbow.


----------



## rbl85

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sucks to see her hurt, but I'm glad we'll probably not see this match. I didn't need to see Becky getting that level of push.
> 
> If what I heard was right, that it was Nia that gave her the busted nose, you HAVE to fire that useless twat at this point. She's hurt I don't know how many people now, this can't keep standing.


Yeah i finally agree with you on something XD


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



EMGESP said:


> Just curious is that guy a credible source or are you just quoting some random off the internet?


He's credible. He posts the segment line up for SmackDown every week.



EMGESP said:


> Oh Jesus, just have her wear a mask and keep the match simple.


Because having a shitty match solves the problem. Nobody wants to see that, they want to see a real match. Just do it at the Royal Rumble when she's fine. And keep her away from Nia in that time.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

If this is true, fuck Nia Jax.

Worthless cow.
Can't work, talk or be trusted to work safe at this point.

(if this isn't true, my point still stands anyway as she still fucked up Becky pretty good)


----------



## CGS

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Ugh ugh UGHHHHHH


----------



## Bratista

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Once again, if WWE were better at making everyone feel important these things might not hurt them so much

And lets face it, they only tripped into Becky's popularity because they tried like fuck to make her a heel!!


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Becky/Ronda off of the SS card this Sunday?*

Well that sucks.


Was Becky / Ronda _actually _announced as the main event? Seems to me like Brock Lesnar is almost always main eventing unless it's in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## EMGESP

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sucks to see her hurt, but I'm glad we'll probably not see this match. I didn't need to see Becky getting that level of push.
> 
> If what I heard was right, that it was Nia that gave her the busted nose, you HAVE to fire that useless twat at this point. She's hurt I don't know how many people now, this can't keep standing.


No, WWE needs Nia to push that "body positivity" agenda down everyone's throat so WWE looks like they care about fat people.


----------



## shadows123

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Just hope Becky is alright and its just a rumor....If its true, the one intriguing match on the entire card is off .. The other matches are just there (yay brand supremacy...who the fuck cares) 

Plus i really hope WWe sends Nia to developmental and retrain her or something.. She is not only useless at this point (can't do a promo well, has little to poor in ring skills and has no charisma) but she is now injuring people off some simple manoeuvres...


----------



## JC00

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



EMGESP said:


> Just curious is that guy a credible source or are you just quoting some random off the internet?


He's credible. He wouldn't post this if he didn't hear it. I believe he was the guy that was posting the Raw and Smackdown scripts before they even went on the air.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky/Ronda off of the SS card this Sunday?*



Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062427185863106560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062429407695003649
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062431767825670145
> https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...eries-suffered-broken-nose-and-concussion-raw
> 
> 
> 
> Would be a HUGE blow to the card since it's the only match that's had a build to it leaving no other match worthy of main-eventing due to their lack of build/story to the other matches.
> 
> Hope it's not true. Poor Becky.  Who exactly did that to her last night?


The no talent hack Nia did it.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Becky/Ronda off of the SS card this Sunday?*


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



EMGESP said:


> No, WWE needs Nia to push that "body positivity" agenda down everyone's throat so WWE looks like they care about fat people.


Then get some other fat woman who doesn't injure people. Does Kong still wrestle? Get her to do it.

Their agenda, and Nias relationship with Dwayne at some point has to take a backseat to being blatantly unsafe. She's the worst worker on either roster.


----------



## TD Stinger

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



EMGESP said:


> Just curious is that guy a credible source or are you just quoting some random off the internet?


He's credible. As credible or around as credible as a guy like Meltzer, Johnson, Satin, Wrestlevotes, etc. these days.


----------



## arch.unleash

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Thanks Nia you obese pile of worthless shit, you ruined the whole show with how utterly SHIT you are.


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Becky/Ronda off of the SS card this Sunday?*

Nia injured our Red-Haired Queen? One more reason to dislike that big-boned bitch.


----------



## rbl85

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Asuka was already lucky to be ok after her matchs with Jax because they were a lot of spots in those match that could had real bad conséquences on Asuka


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Thats too bad, I was kind of intetested in the match and I know Becky and Ronda were both very excited for this match as both of them seemed pretty hyped up during the build.

Honestly at this point you gotta fire Nia Jax. She is bad on the mic, bad in the ring and isnt popular which should be enough for her to get buried, but now she is unsafe as well for not being able to control an elbow. This could cost a match that had the most build up in the last 2-3 weeks which is a shame.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sucks to see her hurt, but I'm glad we'll probably not see this match. I didn't need to see Becky getting that level of push.
> 
> If what I heard was right, that it was Nia that gave her the busted nose, you HAVE to fire that useless twat at this point. She's hurt I don't know how many people now, this can't keep standing.



They didn't fire Rollins for injuring people, so I doubt that this will result in Nia getting fired.


I can see her getting de-pushed for a while, though.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Becky/Ronda off of the SS card this Sunday?*

If this is true, then at least Becky Lynch doesn't have to tap out this Sunday :ciampa

I really hope she recovers from her broken nose though


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Nia really is useless. She's not even over.


----------



## looper007

*Re: Becky/Ronda off of the SS card this Sunday?*

This isn't the first time she's injured a fellow worker. Is Nia worth all this crap just cause they don't want to get on the wrong side of The Rock for sacking her ass. She's hurt a lot of talent, if you won't fire her then don't push her and keep her outside the ring. 

She's potentially ruined the match most people were tuning in for if these stories are true. She doesn't draw any type reaction from the crowd and isn't any good in the ring, come on does she need to kill someone in the ring before WWE put a stop to Nia hurting fellow workers.


----------



## Banez

*Re: Becky/Ronda off of the SS card this Sunday?*

Until WWE announces the match is off i'm not buying it coz my two "sources inside" said the match is still on :armfold


----------



## EMGESP

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's credible. He posts the segment line up for SmackDown every week.
> 
> 
> 
> Because having a shitty match solves the problem. Nobody wants to see that, they want to see a real match. Just do it at the Royal Rumble when she's fine. And keep her away from Nia in that time.


Becky's momentum is at the highest its ever been. Its all gonna get killed if she doesn't have a match at Survivor Series.


----------



## Chelsea

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Nia becoming WF's most hated. And SHE DESERVES IT! *clap clap clap*

Poor Becks... :sadbecky


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> They didn't fire Rollins for injuring people, so I doubt that this will result in Nia getting fired.
> 
> 
> I can see her getting de-pushed for a while, though.


Rollins can wrestle and talk at least.

Nia Jax cannot do anything at all, she's a complete failure in every facet available to a wrestler.


----------



## Mango13

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Ima be so pissed if this match gets cancelled because of Nia's fat ass.


----------



## rbl85

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> They didn't fire Rollins for injuring people, so I doubt that this will result in Nia getting fired.
> 
> 
> I can see her getting de-pushed for a while, though.


Yeak but the difference is Rollins is fucking over and is really good in the ring. They're is Nothing good about Nia


----------



## Dibil13

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



EMGESP said:


> Just curious is that guy a credible source or are you just quoting some random off the internet?


He's the guy that was leaking 100% accurate segment/match line ups for Raw and Smackdown a while back, shortly before they'd go on the air. He definitely knows some people within the company.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Fire Nepotism Nia. No competent wrestler throws a punch that hard unless it's intentional or they just suck at what they do. It's the latter with the godawful nia.


----------



## looper007

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> Nia really is useless. She's not even over.


She's got Biggest Movie star in the world and one of all time greats as her cousin, so she won't be getting fired from her job. Look at how long Tamina has kept her job. Having The Rock as her cousin will save her ass cause WWE don't want to get on his wrong side.


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*










A broken nose hasn't stopped anybody before.

- Vic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



looper007 said:


> She's got Biggest Movie star in the world and one of all time greats as her cousin, so she won't be getting fired from her job. Look at how long Tamina has kept her job. Having The Rock as her cousin will save her ass cause WWE don't want to get on his wrong side.


I know all of that. Doesn't stop it from being any less funny and ridiculous with how awful she is at everything.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Had a feeling it was as bad as it looks. 

I'm not a doctor and don't know anything about concusions, but why not give Becky one of those face masks for her nose, and some kind of helmet, play it off like she's afraid to get hurt by rhonda so she's armoured up.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: Becky/Ronda off of the SS card this Sunday?*



Banez said:


> Until WWE announces the match is off i'm not buying it coz my two "sources inside" said the match is still on :armfold


Yeah but the fact that Lynch have at least a broken nose means that if the match with Rousey takes place, the match will be shit.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*










gawd damn nia 

well at least she wont lose to ronda now


----------



## shadows123

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Vic Capri said:


> A broken nose hasn't stopped anybody before.
> 
> - Vic


I think its because of the concussion protocol which wwe have rather than the broken nose.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

FUCK.

I hope he's wrong, but a possible concussion would definitely be the main reason. Still, that would absolutely be a tragedy for both women considering how hot this feud is.


----------



## rbl85

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Had a feeling it was as bad as it looks.
> 
> I'm not a doctor and don't know anything about concusions, but why not give Becky one of those face masks for her nose, and some kind of helmet, play it off like she's afraid to get hurt by rhonda so she's armoured up.


You don't want to play with concussion.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Jesus the reaction here is harsh. I mean, I'm not exactly a Nia fan but I'm not going to cheerlead her firing when accidents happen.



By this notion, people like Seth Rollins and Sheamus should've been fired a long time ago. Just because someone is more over and better in the ring doesn't mean that they should be held up to a different set of rules.



Nia should _absolutely_ be punished for her recklessness, but this isn't exactly a Big Cass situation where a direct termination is warranted.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> They didn't fire Rollins for injuring people, so I doubt that this will result in Nia getting fired.
> 
> 
> I can see her getting de-pushed for a while, though.


And they shouldn't have fired Rollins, because Rollins is a trained professional who knows what he's doing. I mean who did he hurt? Balor, who landed badly, which wasn't Rollins fault, Sting who was probably a ticking time bomb anyway, and John Cena because.....I don't know, maybe it was hard to see where he was going with that knee to the face. When was the last time you heard about Rollins injuring someone? Nia is just being careless. She batters somebody every time she's in the ring with them. Nia hurts people because she's not trained well and doesn't know what she's doing. Every time she was in the ring with Asuka, I was scared shitless for her, whipping her around like a rag doll with reckless abandon.



EMGESP said:


> Becky's momentum is at the highest its ever been. Its all gonna get killed if she doesn't have a match at Survivor Series.


That actually makes me want to see this match even LESS than I already did.


----------



## looper007

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> I know all of that. Doesn't stop it from being any less funny and ridiculous with how awful she is at everything.


when she's always hurting her fellow workers it's a time you have to say is she worth all this to keep The Rock happy. If she didn't have him as her cover, she'd be gone by now.

They need to depush her and keep her away from Ronda.


----------



## Schwartzxz

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

thats bullshit if true. I know Ill sound like a dick when I say this but I liked the old days when guys would still wrestle with a broken nose or a possible concussion. now its like you get punched for real and you cant wrestle. get fucked.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

People bringing up Seth a couple of pages into a thread that has nothing to do with him. :lol Like clockwork.

Sasha's injured people, too. Maybe we should fire her? Not like she does much of anything these days, anyway.


----------



## looper007

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Jesus the reaction here is harsh. I mean, I'm not exactly a Nia fan but I'm not going to cheerlead her firing when accidents happen.
> 
> 
> 
> By this notion, people like Seth Rollins and Sheamus should've been fired a long time ago. Just because someone is more over and better in the ring doesn't mean that they should be held up to a different set of rules.
> 
> 
> 
> Nia should _absolutely_ be punished for her recklessness, but this isn't exactly a Big Cass situation where a direct termination is warranted.


She's got a pretty damn long track record of hurting people. If not firing her then de-push her and send her back down for training and keep her out of the ring until she get's better at protecting her fellow workers.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

The Rollins comparisons don't even work.

He's tightened up his game since Cena and Sting and hasn't hurt anybody since, not to mention Sting is ancient and Sting said as much it wasn't Rollins' fault yet people keep digging it up.


----------



## Death Rider

You have got to fucking kidding me


----------



## Oneiros

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Fucking hell. I'll let my rant wait until it's official but this ruined my afternoon.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And they shouldn't have fired Rollins, because Rollins is a trained professional who knows what he's doing. I mean who did he hurt? Balor, who landed badly, which wasn't Rollins fault, Sting who was probably a ticking time bomb anyway, and John Cena because.....I don't know, maybe it was hard to see where he was going with that knee to the face. When was the last time you heard about Rollins injuring someone? Nia is just being careless. She batters somebody every time she's in the ring with them. Nia hurts people because she's not trained well and doesn't know what she's doing. Every time she was in the ring with Asuka, I was scared shitless for her, whipping her around like a rag doll with reckless abandon.



Rollins injured people. There are circumstances to that, much like there are circumstances to Nia injuring Becky. I don't think it's fair to hold Nia up to a different set of rules simply because she's not as over or as good in the ring as Rollins. The end result remained the same. Rollins has been reckless in the past, and so has Nia.


The calling of her firing seems like a knee-jerk reaction because of the fact that it's Becky. But really, accidents happen all the time and wrestlers rarely ever get fired for it. They'll get de-pushed which is understandible, but firings usually happen for things that are more blatant and messed up (like the Cass situation).


----------



## RCSheppy

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Fuck Nia Jax, talentless fucking donkey. I’d give her a bit of leeway if she wasn’t so fucking bad at her job, but she’s awful. Awful in the ring, awful on the mic. Awful.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

If this is true then my dislike for Nia Jax has gone up a few notches, what a trashbag she is, the absolute worst.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Had a feeling it was as bad as it looks.
> 
> I'm not a doctor and don't know anything about concusions, but why not give Becky one of those face masks for her nose, and some kind of helmet, play it off like she's afraid to get hurt by rhonda so she's armoured up.


But the build up says otherwise. The whole story was about how Becky wasnt afraid of Ronda and is gonna break her arm. Plus this week she broke her nose, bled all over her face and hands and still took it to Ronda. No sense in selling it as "too afraid of getting hurt".


----------



## Shaun_27

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

100% should be the Wrestlemania if they insist Ronda is there. Becky vs Ronda would be great and have lots of heat..


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> People bringing up Seth a couple of pages into a thread that has nothing to do with him. :lol Like clockwork.



Context?


Seth wasn't being brought up for any other reason than to highlight double standards. _That_'s what it has to do with.


----------



## Death Rider

KYRA BATARA said:


> Tyrion Lannister said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they shouldn't have fired Rollins, because Rollins is a trained professional who knows what he's doing. I mean who did he hurt? Balor, who landed badly, which wasn't Rollins fault, Sting who was probably a ticking time bomb anyway, and John Cena because.....I don't know, maybe it was hard to see where he was going with that knee to the face. When was the last time you heard about Rollins injuring someone? Nia is just being careless. She batters somebody every time she's in the ring with them. Nia hurts people because she's not trained well and doesn't know what she's doing. Every time she was in the ring with Asuka, I was scared shitless for her, whipping her around like a rag doll with reckless abandon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollins injured people. There are circumstances to that, much like there are circumstances to Nia injuring Becky. I don't think it's fair to hold Nia up to a different set of rules simply because she's not as over or as good in the ring as Rollins. The end result remained the same. Rollins has been reckless in the past, and so has Nia.
> 
> 
> The calling of her firing seems like a knee-jerk reaction because of the fact that it's Becky. But really, accidents happen all the time and wrestlers rarely ever get fired for it. They'll get de-pushed which is understandible, but firings usually happen for things that are more blatant and messed up (like the Cass situation).
Click to expand...

I ain't calling for her to be fired but didn't sting say it was not seth's fault so not sure this compression is fair


----------



## Awareness

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

She's not like most girls,
Who can actually work a match,
And make it look real without leaving a scratch,
Unluckily for her,
She's not like most girls,
Who people actually want to see,
And don't make you change the TV screen,
She's not like most girls.


----------



## tducey

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Schwartzxz said:


> thats bullshit if true. I know Ill sound like a dick when I say this but I liked the old days when guys would still wrestle with a broken nose or a possible concussion. now its like you get punched for real and you cant wrestle. get fucked.


With all due respect I disagree with what you said. I'd rather a wrestler wrestle healthy, don't want anyone wrestling with a broken bone and a concussion to cause any future damage.

Hope this isn't true though, Becky's been awesome as of late.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Rollins injured people. There are circumstances to that, much like there are circumstances to Nia injuring Becky. I don't think it's fair to hold Nia up to a different set of rules simply because she's not as over or as good in the ring as Rollins. The end result remained the same. Rollins has been reckless in the past, and so has Nia.
> 
> 
> The calling of her firing seems like a knee-jerk reaction because of the fact that it's Becky. But really, accidents happen all the time and wrestlers rarely ever get fired for it. They'll get de-pushed which is understandible, but firings usually happen for things that are more blatant and messed up (like the Cass situation).


I think it is absolutely fair to be held to a different set of rules if you literally cannot do your job and bring nothing to the table which she cannot and does not.

The only injury that was truly Rollins' fault was Cenas anyway.

If you can't do your job and bring something to the table as well, you don't deserve to be there, it's real simple.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Context?
> 
> 
> Seth wasn't being brought up for any other reason than to highlight double standards. _That_'s what it has to do with.


That's exactly my point. And there were numerous people shitting on Seth in 2015 for those injuries, including Bret Hart.

Nia now has a history herself, and it's alot more recent. If people can shit on one guy a bunch 3 years ago, it can be done for someone with a history that's ALOT more recent.

People started the precedent with Seth 3 years ago. Now, it's just getting continued with more recent people who have hurt people.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Report: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Roy Mustang said:


> I ain't calling for her to be fired but didn't sting say it was not seth's fault so not sure this compression is fair



Sting's a stand up guy. I can imagine him saying that to take heat off Rollins. But there's been an undeniable pattern. Seth injured TWO guys with a similar spot and crushed Cena's nose.



Again, there are circumstances and it might not have always entirely been Rollins' fault, but then why do we give him the benefit of the doubt and not Nia? Seems like it's simply because Nia is dispensable in people's minds, while Rollins is not.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Shaun_27 said:


> 100% should be the Wrestlemania if they insist Ronda is there. Becky vs Ronda would be great and have lots of heat..


If you want Becky vs Ronda at mania, that means that Becky have to loose her title and go to Raw.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Just have her wear a mask

Have Nia interfere in the Match that cost Ronda the win


----------



## CJ

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*


----------



## RamPaige

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

So now this is the second incompetent oaf that injured a top star and kill a match most people were looking forward to?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

Fuck that fat slut!


----------



## Death Rider

KYRA BATARA said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ain't calling for her to be fired but didn't sting say it was not seth's fault so not sure this compression is fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sting's a stand up guy. I can imagine him saying that to take heat off Rollins. But there's been an undeniable pattern. Seth injured TWO guys with a similar spot and crushed Cena's nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, there are circumstances and it might not have always entirely been Rollins' fault, but then why do we give him the benefit of the doubt and not Nia? Seems like it's simply because Nia is dispensable in people's minds, while Rollins is not.
Click to expand...

Because someone has talent and has not caused an injury recently. Also he got shit on a lot back then too. Also different spots. Nia fucked up and has ruined a massive match for survivor series. Accidents happen but I can see why people are pissed. Hell I am pissed as this was the match I was hyped for and now it has been ruined


----------



## rbl85

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



WWEfan4eva said:


> Just have her wear a mask
> 
> Have Nia interfere in the Match that cost Ronda the win


The problem is not the broken nose but the concussion


----------



## Empress

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

This was the only match I cared about and of course Nia's to blame for it possibly being off. Ugh.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

When Seth was the man he was breaking noses, not getting his broke.

And who's on this long list of people Nia has injured? She certainly hasn't racked up as many injuries as Joe, Rollins, and Sasha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Forget the broken nose, the concussion (if true) is alot more serious than a freaking broken nose.


----------



## shadows123

*Re: Report: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Sting's a stand up guy. I can imagine him saying that to take heat off Rollins. But there's been an undeniable pattern. Seth injured TWO guys with a similar spot and crushed Cena's nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, there are circumstances and it might not have always entirely been Rollins' fault, but then why do we give him the benefit of the doubt and not Nia? Seems like it's simply because Nia is dispensable in people's minds, while Rollins is not.


Well I am against anyone getting fired ..I would rather Nia be sent to developmental considering her obvious shortcomings..

But the reason both cases are not comparable to me are ... Nia doesn't seem like she has the talent to make it anyway (cant cut a half decent promo, no improvement in the ring and doesnt have the necessary intensity even though we are supposed to consider her a monster) and she seems like a disaster waiting to happen.. Seth, well he did botch on the Sting match and Cena ..but Balor was just a freak accident.. and i would consider Sascha and her botches too ... All 3 are performers who should be considered unsafe (although Seth hasn't injured anyone for a couple of years now) and just like wwe has a protocol for concussions etc they should have some for unsafe workers as well ..especially since these are recurring patterns and not one off.....


----------



## Death Rider

RapShepard said:


> When Seth was the man he was breaking noses, not getting his broke.


Kind of wish seth was a heel so he could tweet that joke :lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

The broken nose sucks but they would never risk to put her in a ring when she just received a concussion.
Concussions are a touchy subject nowdays and I don't see them letting her go out there risking to get hurt for good.
Let's wait and see if the injury and the concussion are real, there's the risk she'll be out for a while.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Roy Mustang said:


> Because someone has talent and has not caused an injury recently. Also he got shit on a lot back then too. Also different spots. Nia fucked up and has ruined a massive match for survivor series. Accidents happen but I can see why people are pissed. Hell I am pissed as this was the match I was hyped for and now it has been ruined


I completely understand why people are pissed. Hell this place has practically turned into the Becky Lynch fansite. Even despite that, it was reckless and I feel horrible for Becky.


Calling for Nia's firing is a bit extreme, though. I don't remember anyone calling for Rollins' firing, or for Sasha's firing when she apparently ended Paige's career.


I'm all for a temporary de-push and a "come to jesus" moment backstage, but the firing talk seems to be more about people being pissed than upholding company standards.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062444785535877120


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I don't care who the giant lummox is related to, fire her unsafe, useless ass. :cuss:


----------



## Stalingrad9

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Well thanks to Kevin Dunn's absolutely fantastic camera work, we couldn't see shit during the brawl. I heard that Nia unintentionally hit Becky : she was fighting in the corner, Becky came from behind and Nia's elbow hit her. So if it's the case I don't think Nia is to blame. But again, thanks to fucking Bugs Bunny we can't really be sure of anything.

And I think this match not happening is a blessing in disguise, because the only way this match could work and be somewhat believable to people who aren't Becky marks or fans, is with a clearcut heel in the match. And neither Ronda or Becky is one.
EDIT : But it's still a big hit for Becky's character. She was on fire, and even me, as someone who didn't like her before, I really was interested in her Charlotte feud and was rooting for her.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Well, at least I know who will win the least liked female wrestler the next time I do the poll :lol. @zrc ; your girl finally is gonna be the first at something :lol

In all honesty it sucks, but I am not surprised, if you see Becky seemed a bit loopy after she started bleeding, she was holding the ropes for a while before rejoining the brawl. And, when the SD women were leaving, Peyton seemed a bit concerned for her


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

That's awful. That's really a huge blow honestly


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



rbl85 said:


> If you want Becky vs Ronda at mania, that means that Becky have to loose her title and go to Raw.


There are a million ways to do this. Becky could get stripped for not competing at Survivor Series and win the Rumble.


----------



## shadows123

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Stalingrad9 said:


> Well thanks to Kevin Dunn's absolutely fantastic camera work, we couldn't see shit during the brawl. I heard that Nia unintentionally hit Becky : she was fighting in the corner, Becky came from behind and Nia's elbow hit her. So if it's the case I don't think Nia is to blame. But again, thanks to fucking Bugs Bunny we can't really be sure of anything.
> 
> And I think this match not happening is a blessing in disguise, because the only way this match could work and be somewhat believable to people who aren't Becky marks or fans, is with a clearcut heel in the match. And neither Ronda or Becky is one.


I think this could've been a potentially good match since Ronda can go with someone guiding her through it and Becky definitely can.. She would 100% be the one heeling it up and not Ronda by any stretch.... While seeing Becky pinned cleanly via submission would have been a shitty outcome rather than having a shady overbooked interference win for Ronda, it would've still been a decent match i feel..


----------



## looper007

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> Forget the broken nose, the concussion (if true) is alot more serious than a freaking broken nose.


Could be out for a while with that. Have her cut promo's until she's cleared. They can't let her overness die off, people be dying to see this match more now cause of this.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Calling for Nia's firing is a bit extreme, though. I don't remember anyone calling for Rollins' firing, or for Sasha's firing when she apparently ended Paige's career.
> .


Is it though? How many people does this useless blob need to injure before enough is enough? She's taken out Bliss, Zelina, and Becky. I know there are a few others as well but I can't remember right now. 

Either way though she hasn't been on the main roster that long and when you start to rack up body counts maybe it's time to reevaluate her position with the company.


----------



## Death Rider

KYRA BATARA said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because someone has talent and has not caused an injury recently. Also he got shit on a lot back then too. Also different spots. Nia fucked up and has ruined a massive match for survivor series. Accidents happen but I can see why people are pissed. Hell I am pissed as this was the match I was hyped for and now it has been ruined
> 
> 
> 
> I completely understand why people are pissed. Hell this place has practically turned into the Becky Lynch fansite. Even despite that, it was reckless and I feel horrible for Becky.
> 
> 
> Calling for Nia's firing is a bit extreme, though. I don't remember anyone calling for Rollins' firing, or for Sasha's firing when she apparently ended Paige's career.
> 
> 
> I'm all for a temporary de-push and a "come to jesus" moment backstage, but the firing talk seems to be more about people being pissed than upholding company standards.
Click to expand...

People called for Sasha to be fired in the past irrc. Not so sure about seth. I agree she should be depushed even if part of me is uber pissed. Accidents do happen as rage inducing as this is.


----------



## Sensei Utero

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I don't watch the current product on a regular basis, but I checked up the footage on YouTube and liked what I seen. Shame the match is off, but mistakes happen in this industry. If people are gonna rip into Nia Jax, then they may as well rip into Seth Rollins and Sasha Banks in the process. Accidents happen, try not to do it again, and move on.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> Forget the broken nose, the concussion (if true) is alot more serious than a freaking broken nose.



To be fair, the nose accident could've killed Cena. A nasal cartilage being forced upward is scary stuff.



Luckily, that wasn't the case.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Give her a mask and let's go on with the show


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Shaun_27 said:


> There are a million ways to do this. Becky could get stripped for not competing at Survivor Series and win the Rumble.


Bullshit or not Ronda/Charlotte is pretty much the ME for WrestleMania in April now that Roman Reigns is fighting cancer. 

Expect that match to sold as the number one reason to watch the show and be viewed as one of the biggest moments in WWE history.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

This is great.

fpalm


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> People bringing up Seth a couple of pages into a thread that has nothing to do with him. :lol Like clockwork.
> 
> Sasha's injured people, too. Maybe we should fire her? Not like she does much of anything these days, anyway.


Seth is talented. Sasha's talented. Injuries happen.

Nia sucks in every fucking thing she does and literally the only reason she's there is because she is related to the Rock AND SHE INJURES PEOPLE. Like get your job because of nepotism? fine. But be at least fucking decent at it, and not one of the worst things in the division today and injure people left and right.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> I completely understand why people are pissed. Hell this place has practically turned into the Becky Lynch fansite. Even despite that, it was reckless and I feel horrible for Becky.
> 
> 
> Calling for Nia's firing is a bit extreme, though. I don't remember anyone calling for Rollins' firing, or for Sasha's firing when she apparently ended Paige's career.
> 
> 
> I'm all for a temporary de-push and a "come to jesus" moment backstage, but the firing talk seems to be more about people being pissed than upholding company standards.


I hate Becky and despite not hoping that she would be hurt, I'm happy this match isn't happening. I still think Nia should be fired. She's useless. She has no value as a wrestler, she has no value as a manager, she has no value as anything other than being a symbol of hope that women who put king size Doritos in their cereal can be successful in the wrestling business.....and she's not even really that, because everybody knows she's only there because of Rock. 

There's a reason you don't fire Rollins. Sasha, I'd be fine with, it may be a little less obvious than Nia, but she's a botch machine too. Some injuries just happen and some injuries are the result of bad training and carelessness. Nias is the latter. Rollins isn't injuring people left and right. It hasn't happened in a long while. I say this as somebody who wouldn't care one iota if he were gone tomorrow.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

My first concern is for Becky's recovery of course. I'm gutted about the prospect of the match being pulled and Becky probably having to take time off for medical leave.

But I will be interested to see what angle WWE takes on this if she's legit being pulled from SS. I think how they handle this could definitely reveal their intentions going forward. And if they ever needed an excuse to get Becky into Mania ME, it may have just fell into their lap. Lemons out of lemonade. They could actually turn this into a golden opportunity quite easily. They could give Ronda/Becky a proper long build and create a legitimate star, instead of wasting this opportunity on this two week scramble into a match that really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## looper007

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Mango13 said:


> Is it though? How many people does this useless blob need to injure before enough is enough? She's taken out Bliss, Zelina, and Becky. I know there are a few others as well but I can't remember right now.
> 
> Either way though she hasn't been on the main roster that long and when you start to rack up body counts maybe it's time to reevaluate her position with the company.


didn't she injure Bayley and nearly kill Asuka down in NXT too. This isn't a one off thing with her, that's why many are calling for her to be fired or pushed down the card. She isn't a Seth or Sheamus who are top workers, injuries happen but this woman is racking up a C.V of injuring her fellow workers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> To be fair, the nose accident could've killed Cena. A nasal cartilage being forced upward is scary stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, that wasn't the case.


Extra scary for Becky who has that and a concussion, then. Don't think I have to go into how serious concussions are. Sasha could've paralyzed Paige, too.

Pretty serious stuff on their ends too that are convienently being overlooked even though those incidents are far more recent than any of Seth's.

Gee, I wonder why.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



rbl85 said:


> The problem is not the broken nose but the concussion


That's what I get by not reading the whole thead

If the concussion is true, Keep her off til TLC


----------



## Jam

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

It's a shame that someone got injured but y'all vilifying Nia are being ridiculous, double standards on all these accidents & "accidents" 

& of course the fat insults for like no reason 



arch.unleash said:


> Thanks Nia you obese pile of worthless shit, you ruined the whole show with how utterly SHIT you are.


:hayden put the pitchfork away lad, have a snickers


----------



## MC

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



arch.unleash said:


> Thanks Nia you obese pile of worthless shit, you ruined the whole show with how utterly SHIT you are.


accident
/ˈaksɪd(ə)nt/
noun
1.
an unfortunate incident that happens unexpectedly and *unintentionally*, typically resulting in damage or injury.


Get over yourself, its embarrassing. :cal


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

How many times is an accident an accident before someone just doesn't know what the fuck they're doing?


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> Extra scary for Becky who has that and a concussion, then. Don't think I have to go into how serious concussions are.


I think it's even a bit more scary where Becky is concerned, as it was a head injury (nerve damage IIRC) that initially took her out of wrestling when she was younger.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Bullshit or not Ronda/Charlotte is pretty much the ME for WrestleMania in April now that Roman Reigns is fighting cancer.
> 
> Expect that match to sold as the number one reason to watch the show and be viewed as one of the biggest moments in WWE history.


They said the same about Wrestlemania 30


----------



## LA Park

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Give her a mask and let's go on with the show


If she has a broken nose she won't be able to wrestle for at least a couple of weeks. She can't just wear a mask.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Nia is not like most girls and unlike most other wrestlers inasmuch as she has no discernible talent.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

rebook the whole damn match for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Stalingrad9

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



shadows123 said:


> I think this could've been a potentially good match since Ronda can go with someone guiding her through it and Becky definitely can.. She would 100% be the one heeling it up and not Ronda by any stretch.... While seeing Becky pinned cleanly via submission would have been a shitty outcome rather than having a shady overbooked interference win for Ronda, it would've still been a decent match i feel..


The match could have been decent on a purely in-ring level, everything else will make no sense, and none of them would have been elevated by it. Because right now, if either one heels it up, I don't think it serves their character well. Down the road, I'm sure it will.
But that's only my take on it.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I hate Becky and despite not hoping that she would be hurt, I'm happy this match isn't happening. I still think Nia should be fired. She's useless. She has no value as a wrestler, she has no value as a manager, she has no value as anything other than being a symbol of hope that women who put king size Doritos in their cereal can be successful in the wrestling business.....and she's not even really that, because everybody knows she's only there because of Rock.
> 
> There's a reason you don't fire Rollins. Sasha, I'd be fine with, it may be a little less obvious than Nia, but she's a botch machine too. Some injuries just happen and some injuries are the result of bad training and carelessness. Nias is the latter. Rollins isn't injuring people left and right. It hasn't happened in a long while. I say this as somebody who wouldn't care one iota if he were gone tomorrow.




Fair enough if you think that she's useless as a talent, but I still don't see how she should be held up to a different set of rules for this reason. It would look hypocritical if she was fired FOR THAT REASON while countless people before her got off the hook.


That's the type of shit that forces Unions.


----------



## looper007

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



MC said:


> accident
> /ˈaksɪd(ə)nt/
> noun
> 1.
> an unfortunate incident that happens unexpectedly and *unintentionally*, typically resulting in damage or injury.
> 
> 
> Get over yourself, its embarrassing. :cal


She's had a couple of "Unfortunate Incidents". It's becoming a habit with her, they need to deal with this before she could damage someone seriously. It's a tough sport and you are bound to get hurt, but she's racking them up in her short career. It's worrying for whoever works with her.


----------



## Reil

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I guess the story according to some people with connections is that Nia was protected because of her connections to The Rock. No one backstage was willing to speak up about how unsafe she is (and also she's apparently a massive bitch behind the scenes as well). That being said, WWE is really fucking mad at Nia. 

We'll probably find out on Sunday. If Nia and Tamina are eliminated like geeks, then yeah she's probably toast.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> Extra scary for Becky who has that and a concussion, then. Don't think I have to go into how serious concussions are. Sasha could've paralyzed Paige, too.
> 
> Pretty serious stuff on their ends too that are convienently being overlooked even though those incidents are far more recent than any of Seth's.
> 
> Gee, I wonder why.



I never said that concussions weren't scary. That's not the point that I was making.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Shaun_27 said:


> They said the same about Wrestlemania 30


Few key differences.

First off, Becky's not THAT over. Daniel Bryan was more over than anybody since Austin and Rock. Becky is main event level over, AJ Styles at his peak level over, but she's not going to pull off what Bryan did.

Secondly, Batista and Orton wasn't a match people wanted to see. People will be interested in Rousey and Charlotte. Maybe not this forum and some Becky fans, but this will not be rejected on that level. Rousey is popular, people are ok with Charlotte when she's not against Becky. It'll be fine.

Thirdly, that horrible main event at 30 was kickstarting the WWE Network, and they knew that if they turned everyone off right as the Network was launching, it would be a horrible, horrible look for the company, and it would've been. Now we're past that. The Network is gonna do what the Network is gonna do and that's it. The Network was also their life blood back then, it was the future of their business. Now with the tv money coming in, they don't even need the Network.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

*Wow, that was the ONLY match I cared about and now it's canceled due to recklessness.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> I never said that concussions weren't scary. That's not the point that I was making.


I know the point you are making. Broken noses can be bad. Well, Becky has one of those now, too. (along with a concussion)


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Can someone list all of the times that Nia injured people? This point is being brought up a lot, but I don't remember any examples off the top of my head.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

At least we still have NXT: Takeover War Games this Saturday :trips8


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Well that sucks. Just fucking fire Nia and be done with it. She doesn't contribute anything and she's dangerous.


----------



## Reil

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Can someone list all of the times that Nia injured people? This point is being brought up a lot, but I don't remember any examples off the top of my head.


Sasha
Bayley
Charlotte

And if you want to count almost:

Asuka
Emma/Tenille
A ton of local enhancement talent.


----------



## Manhands

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

The question is how do they play off canceling the match if it is, indeed, canceled?

For me, I would have Becky cut a promo saying that the powers that be are forcing her out of the match so they can protect their golden girl. That they saw what she did to Rhonda, how she kicked her ass with a broken nose, and that they knew if she were to fight at Survivor Series, it would have the same result.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Reil said:


> Sasha
> Bayley
> Charlotte
> 
> And if you want to count almost:
> 
> Asuka
> Emma/Tenille
> A ton of local enhancement talent.



I don't recall Nia injuring Sasha and Asuka. When did those happen?


I _do_ remember Bayley, and I remember Nia ALMOST injuring Charlotte.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Fuck Nia. Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

What the actual fuck is it with people not getting why some want Nia fired? are you all being deliberately ignorant?

Nia Jax fucking sucks. She's always fucking sucked. Stop bringing shit up with Seth and Sasha because those two are some of the best of this generation. Nia is one of the absolute worst, she's careless reckless drops people on their heads and injures people left and right. She's a horrible wrestler and the only reasons he has a job is because who she is related to, and because this nepotism shit, she is ruining the product and also injuring other wrestlers, she's incompetent, she's fucking horrible, and even before injuring Becky she should have been fired.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Reil said:


> Sasha
> Bayley
> Charlotte
> 
> And if you want to count almost:
> 
> Asuka
> Emma/Tenille
> A ton of local enhancement talent.


Didn't she injure Zelina, too? And now add Becky to the list.


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Thanks Nia, you fat talentless good for nothing waste of a roster spot. Hired because of size and relation to the rock. Needs to fuck off out of wrestling.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> I don't recall Nia injuring Sasha and Asuka. When did those happen?
> 
> 
> I _do_ remember Bayley, and I remember Nia ALMOST injuring Charlotte.


Sasha
Bayley
Zelina
Becky
Bliss
Charlotte (Not put on the shelf bad but was gone a couple of weeks)

Close calls:
Charlotte (Almost had neck broken)
Asuka
Emma
Jobbers/Enhancement Talent

Please don't compare Nia to Rollins ever again, thanks.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Can someone list all of the times that Nia injured people? This point is being brought up a lot, but I don't remember any examples off the top of my head.





Reil said:


> Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte
> 
> And if you want to count almost, Asuka, Emma/Tenille and ton of local enhancement talent.


Someone also mentioned Zelina and Bliss as well.

I still remember seeing Nia just letting Charlotte eat it on a moonsault to the outside.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

nia you have failed the wwe universe


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Can someone list all of the times that Nia injured people? This point is being brought up a lot, but I don't remember any examples off the top of my head.












At around :40 seconds.

I know she was really sloppy in matches with Sasha to the point of it being dangerous, but I don't remember Sasha coming out hurt.

I'll call the Becky one an accident, but she's really not improving much if at all at this point, and I don't know why she's around other than size and lineage.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

i hate Nia so much. I hope the writers know how big a loss this is and fucking feed her title shot to Foxy or some other bum.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062451768108302336
Was this the shot?

It's really hard to tell because Dunn's camera direction was fucking horrendous through the whole segment.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



The Definition of Technician said:


> What the actual fuck is it with people not getting why some want Nia fired? are you all being deliberately ignorant?
> 
> Nia Jax fucking sucks. She's always fucking sucked. Stop bringing shit up with Seth and Sasha because those two are some of the best of this generation. Nia is one of the absolute worst, she's careless reckless drops people on their heads and injures people left and right. She's a horrible wrestler and the only reasons he has a job is because who she is related to, and because this nepotism shit, she is ruining the product and also injuring other wrestlers, she's incompetent, she's fucking horrible, and even before injuring Becky she should have been fired.



Yeah, but, her sucking is only your opinion, maaaan. 


The WWE might see it differently, and they might find her valuable for some of their future plans.


The point is that double standards is the type of shit that forces Unions. If Nia is to be fired for an accident, then they might as well fire Rollins... or Sasha... or Sheamus... or Brie Bella... I mean who gives a fuck about who is more talented when the gist of the firing has everything to do with an accident due to recklessness. The punishment should fit the crime. If everyone gets off the hook BUT Nia because they're "better" in the ring then how in the bloody hell is that supposed to be fair?


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062444785535877120
Dave also is echoing the report too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Imagine thinking others who have injured people weren't shit on just as much as Nia, if not more.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062451768108302336
> Was this the shot?
> 
> It's really hard to tell because Dunn's camera direction was fucking horrendous through the whole segment.


FUCK HERR


----------



## Stalingrad9

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062451768108302336
> Was this the shot?
> 
> It's really hard to tell because Dunn's camera direction was fucking horrendous through the whole segment.


I think it was, we see Becky going in the ropes in the WWE footage and she doesn't take any hard shot afterwards


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062451768108302336
> Was this the shot?
> 
> It's really hard to tell because Dunn's camera direction was fucking horrendous through the whole segment.


If that's what did it, a straight shot to the face, then there is *NO* fucking excuse for that shit. I thought maybe it was a stiff back elbow, but a straight-forward punch to the face? The fuck is wrong with that bitch Jax?

I'm hoping that a concussion may be ruled out. Let Becky take the Trish route and wear a mask for the match.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*


----------



## Bratista

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Fat nepotism bitch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



HankHill_85 said:


> If that's what did it, a straight shot to the face, then there is *NO* fucking excuse for that shit. I thought maybe it was a stiff back elbow, but a straight-forward punch to the face? The fuck is wrong with that bitch Jax?
> 
> I'm hoping that a concussion may be ruled out. Let Becky take the Trish route and wear a mask for the match.


How the hell did she botch that? She punched her straight in the face from point blank range? That's...odd.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Mango13 said:


> Is it though? How many people does this useless blob need to injure before enough is enough? She's taken out Bliss, Zelina, and Becky. I know there are a few others as well but I can't remember right now.
> 
> Either way though she hasn't been on the main roster that long and when you start to rack up body counts maybe it's time to reevaluate her position with the company.


She dropped Charlotte on her head. Accidents do happen and I don't think Nia should be run out of town with pitchforks but her position should be evaluated.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



HankHill_85 said:


> If that's what did it, a straight shot to the face, then there is *NO* fucking excuse for that shit. I thought maybe it was a stiff back elbow, but a straight-forward punch to the face? The fuck is wrong with that bitch Jax?
> 
> I'm hoping that a concussion may be ruled out. Let Becky take the Trish route and do the match.


Yeah, I originally thought it was a back elbow too, but this is a straight up punch square in the face.

Accidental back elbow I could more easily understand, but seeing this doesn't make me have any sympathy for Nia now.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Dr. Middy said:


> At around :40 seconds.
> 
> I know she was really sloppy in matches with Sasha to the point of it being dangerous, but I don't remember Sasha coming out hurt.
> 
> I'll call the Becky one an accident, but she's really not improving much if at all at this point, and I don't know why she's around other than size and lineage.



Fair enough on Bayley, but the Charlotte thing wasn't an injury. It ALMOST became one, but it wasn't. The guy that I quoted said that she injured Charlotte.


Charlotte almost killed Sasha once. :draper2


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



MC said:


> accident
> /ˈaksɪd(ə)nt/
> noun
> 1.
> an unfortunate incident that happens unexpectedly and *unintentionally*, typically resulting in damage or injury.
> 
> 
> Get over yourself, its embarrassing. :cal


Oh, it's that smart guy quoting me again. Add me to your ignore list because this is getting boring, find someone else to make you feel even more smart. Again, Nia is a fat piece of shit.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> How many times is an accident an accident before someone just doesn't know what the fuck they're doing?


This.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Sincere said:


> Yeah, I originally thought it was a back elbow too, but this is a straight up punch square in the face.
> 
> Accidental back elbow I could more easily understand, but seeing this doesn't make me have any sympathy for Nia now.


Yep. Straight punch to the face. No way someone can botch that. If so, you don't belong in the ring.

Either way, Nia's hitlist grows again.


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

People actually defending Nia. :reneelel


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> Yep. Straight punch to the face. No way someone can botch that. If so, you don't belong in the ring.
> 
> Either way, Nia's hitlist grows again.


Pulling punches is a tier below basic. You learn to pull punches when you roughhouse as a kid ffs. And the exchange wasn't even that chaotic either. They were all standing in place facing each other, not like moving around or doing any kind of spot or anything.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Bayley <3 said:


> People actually defending Nia. :reneelel


I'm actually not.



I feel horrible for Becky, and Nia needs to be punished for her recklessness. I'm just pointing out the double standards in regards to everyone knee-jerking and calling for her firing.


----------



## peowulf

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

It's a pity if this match doesn't happen. Still they should do it at the Royal Rumble, beats having their women's champions just sit and watch thr Rumble match.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Yeah, but, her sucking is only your opinion, maaaan.
> 
> 
> The WWE might see it differently, and they might find her valuable for some of their future plans.
> 
> 
> The point is that double standards is the type of shit that forces Unions. If Nia is to be fired for an accident, then they might as well fire Rollins... or Sasha... or Sheamus... or Brie Bella... I mean who gives a fuck about who is more talented when the gist of the firing has everything to do with an accident due to recklessness. The punishment should fit the crime. If everyone gets off the hook BUT Nia because they're "better" in the ring then how in the bloody hell is that supposed to be fair?


Because Nia and Brie shouldn't have been hired in the first place because to be a wrestler you should be at least decent at wrestling.

I will say my "opinion" is echoed by 90% of anyone with functioning brain that's watching. Nia fucking sucks and shouldn't have been hired, add to that that she's injuring a lot of people, stop making excuse for her.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

so Nia can't even throw worked punches correctly.

if you're still defending her after this, you're a fucking idiot.

Worked punches is the most basic you can get, jesus christ.


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

welp, there goes that.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Nia adding another injury to her list. Why is she still employed again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Sincere said:


> Pulling punches is a tier below basic. You learn to pull punches when you roughhouse as a kid ffs. And the exchange wasn't even that chaotic either. They were all standing in place facing each other, not like moving around or doing any kind of spot or anything.


Yeah. I don't know how a pro botches a straight up basic punch standing right in front of the other person with no one else in the way. It is beyond basic and nowhere near the ineptitude of the other injuries from other wrestlers being brought up here.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I boxed in a boxing gym with amateur boxers a couple years ago. Pulling punches is not difficult. That stiff shot HAD to be intentional for some bullshit reason. What the fuck.

But on a related note, Becky with all that dried blood on her face looking confident as fuck was simultaneously the hottest and most badass thing a woman's done in a long time. She kills it. Still and always a Becky supporter.

As for Nia, goddamn. Enough's enough.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I like how Sapp beat Meltzer to the punch again.

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062451768108302336
> Was this the shot?
> 
> It's really hard to tell because Dunn's camera direction was fucking horrendous through the whole segment.


God damn it. You've got Becky being a professional and throwing "wrestler" punches and that talentless hack showing no finesse or skill whatsoever in her punch back. No sympy for nia ever. Who wants to be in the same ring as this D- player?


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



The Definition of Technician said:


> Because Nia and Brie shouldn't have been hired in the first place because to be a wrestler you should be at least decent at wrestling.
> 
> I will say my "opinion" is echoed by 90% of anyone with functioning brain that's watching. Nia fucking sucks and shouldn't have been hired, add to that that she's injuring a lot of people, stop making excuse for her.



90% isn't a compelling estimate if you're only pollling people on this board. 



In any event; Keep missing the point. I never once made excuses for her behavior. It was reckless and she should be punished. All I'm pointing out is the double standard in calling for her firing. It's obvious that people are only saying this because she injured Becky and they think that Nia is boring in the ring. If Becky injured Nia in the same way then I SERIOUSLY doubt that people would call for her firing.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I thought it would have been an accidental blind shot or something when I heard about it, but after seeing it was a straight shot to the face, it's stupidly reckless to do shit like that. Going by that clip, it was a p.fast and hard direct hit too.

Not saying it was on purpose, but it looked a pretty odd thing to mistake IMO.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Do Charlotte vs Rousey now and Rousey vs chola Bayley can co-main event WrestleMania. Would be a blessing in disguise with all due respect to Lynch


----------



## Himiko

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Absolutely raging! The only match I was excited to see at this show. I hope they’ve seen the potential for this feud and have it be the Wrestlemania match [emoji120]


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> 90% isn't a compelling estimate if you're only pollling people on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> In any event; Keep missing the point. I never once made excuses for her behavior. It was reckless and she should be punished. All I'm pointing out is the double standard in calling for her firing. It's obvious that people are only saying this because she injured Becky and they think that Nia is boring in the ring. If Becky injured Nia in the same way then I SERIOUSLY doubt that people would call for her firing.


Because in this hypothetical situation, again, Becky is talented and Nia sucks. Things fucking add up u know?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Such BS. Fuck Nia Jax.


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

One simple elbow from a woman can cause a broken nose, possible concussion and black eye? Damn, Nia


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Ok so, someone brought to my attention on reddit that Nia also injured Dana in NXT apparently during the filming of a documentary about the second generation of NXT stars a while ago.

So in my updated version of my previous post:

Sasha
Dana
Bayley
Zelina
Becky
Bliss
Charlotte (Not put on the shelf bad but was gone a couple of weeks)

Close calls:
Charlotte (Almost had neck broken)
Asuka
Emma/Tenille
Jobbers/Enhancement Talent

In her short ass career, she's done this much damage to people.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Such a shame if it doesn't happen.

Nia will get booed out of the building this Sunday.

Brock Lesnar and AJ Styles to main event then.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> I'm actually not.
> 
> I feel horrible for Becky, and Nia needs to be punished for her recklessness. I'm just pointing out the double standards in regards to everyone knee-jerking and calling for her firing.


I'm not trying to stir the pot but you kind of are. You and others bring up Rollins, Sasha, Sheamus or Brie, but the thing you're leaving out are the numbers. It's easy to just name names, but do the math. You take the injuries caused by others and ADD them together and you get a list with numbers comparable to Nia's. Nia's a freight train of carelessness, wrecklessness and unprofessionalism. This isn't just a "knee-jerk" reaction, it's a culmination of all Nia's negatives rearing their ugly head yet again. And this time it's killing one of the most deserved pushes in recent history, let alone the "main event" feud of a ppv. She straight up blasted Becky in the face so bad it covered her in blood and concussed her.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



The Definition of Technician said:


> Because in this hypothetical situation, again, Becky is talented and Nia sucks. Things fucking add up u know?


If that's the excuse then it sets a horrible precedent.



Charlotte almost killed someone in the ring. Sasha and Rollins injured multiple people and even ended careers (circumstances, notwithstanding). Sheamus almost ended Bryan's career. All of these people are talented, yet their actions had severe consequences.



It's unfair to hold them up to a different set of rules simply because you enjoy them more in the ring. The consequences for recklessness are just as bad if it's AJ Styles being reckless or Jenna Morasca.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> Yeah. I don't know how a pro botches a straight up basic punch standing right in front of the other person with no one else in the way. It is beyond basic and nowhere near the ineptitude of the other injuries from other wrestlers being brought up here.


I've processed and I'm so livid now.

I haven't said one word about Nia until I saw that video tweet I posted. Not one. I was more than willing to give her the benefit of the doubt, because everyone seemed to think it came from a back elbow, and in that chaotic environment, I could understand an accident like that. 

But after seeing that video, that shit is just inexcusable. What the actual fuck. She's standing right fucking in front of her, and not only does she completely fail to pull the punch, it looks as if she hit her with full fucking force, as if she wasn't even trying or capable. How the fuck do you fuck up that badly?

If someone lacks such basic control over the movement of their body to that degree they absolutely have no place in professional wrestling.

And if that wasn't enough, she breaks the nose and possibly concusses arguably the hottest single act on WWE TV, going into a match with the hottest angle at Survivor Series, right as Becky is reaching new heights that most never thought possible. They were quite possibly going to be main eventing a big 4 PPV with the most anticipated match of the card, the one match that virtually everyone was interested in going into this.

Good god. Get the fuck off my TV, Nia. Seriously.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



The Definition of Technician said:


> What the actual fuck is it with people not getting why some want Nia fired? are you all being deliberately ignorant?
> 
> Nia Jax fucking sucks. She's always fucking sucked. Stop bringing shit up with Seth and Sasha because those two are some of the best of this generation. Nia is one of the absolute worst, she's careless reckless drops people on their heads and injures people left and right. She's a horrible wrestler and the only reasons he has a job is because who she is related to, and because this nepotism shit, she is ruining the product and also injuring other wrestlers, she's incompetent, she's fucking horrible, and even before injuring Becky she should have been fired.


:clap :clap :clap

Post of the day.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> If Becky injured Nia in the same way then I SERIOUSLY doubt that people would call for her firing.


Agreed, because Becky is 1000% more popular than Nia Jax is. Naturally people wouldn't want Becky to go.

But out of curiosity though, how many people have been injured by Becky due to her own mistake?

And I say own mistake because if you just look at direct injuries you'd have to fire Seth, but the only injury Seth caused to someone that was 100% on him was Cena's. Sting and Balor were not really caused by him so much as it was how they chose to take their bumps.

So I want to compare injuries Becky has directly caused to those Nia has. Not the arguable ones.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I can't take a pic but Becky's Wiki got editted. Check the most recent update on her injury! LOL


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

And now I’m not even interested in Survivor series. Wish that annoying fatso would get released


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Stormbringer said:


> I'm not trying to stir the pot but you kind of are. You and others bring up Rollins, Sasha, Sheamus or Brie, but the thing you're leaving out are the numbers. It's easy to just name names, but do the math. You take the injuries caused by others and ADD them together and you get a list with numbers comparable to Nia's. Nia's a freight train of carelessness, wrecklessness and unprofessionalism. This isn't just a "knee-jerk" reaction, it's a culmination of all Nia's negatives rearing their ugly head yet again. And this time it's killing one of the most deserved pushes in recent history, let alone the "main event" feud of a ppv. She straight up blasted Becky in the face so bad it covered her in blood and concussed her.


The best part it most of the people who are saying to not bash Nia are the same people who were critical of others in the past who injured people.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I must admit that was the one match I was most looking forward to... Really sucks


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I guess Nia Jax is a man now.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> The best part it most of the people who are saying to not bash Nia are the same people who were critical of others in the past who injured people.



Who is saying not to bash Nia?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Yeah, but, her sucking is only your opinion, maaaan.
> 
> 
> The WWE might see it differently, and they might find her valuable for some of their future plans.
> 
> 
> The point is that double standards is the type of shit that forces Unions. If Nia is to be fired for an accident, then they might as well fire Rollins... or Sasha... or Sheamus... or Brie Bella... I mean who gives a fuck about who is more talented when the gist of the firing has everything to do with an accident due to recklessness. The punishment should fit the crime. If everyone gets off the hook BUT Nia because they're "better" in the ring then how in the bloody hell is that supposed to be fair?


Why the hell should it be fair? Work isn't fair. If you suck at your job and mess up you have less leeway then being good at your job and messing up.


----------



## yeahright2

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Bring out your tinfoil hats; My conspiracy theory says someone told Nia to stiff Becky because they don´t want her to get cheered over Ronda.
Now Stephanie and Vince be all like :fuckyeah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Who is saying not to bash Nia?


So, if you're okay with it, then why are you in here arguing with people who are being critical of her? :lol


----------



## Tornado31619

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Apparently Dana Brooke kneed her in the face too, which doesn’t come as a surprise due to her track record. With her, it could’ve been far worse.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

No teason to watch Sunday then. Silver lining... she wont tap!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Robbyfude said:


> Nia adding another injury to her list. Why is she still employed again?


Because the talentless man-woman is related to The Rock....


----------



## looper007

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Ok so, someone brought to my attention on reddit that Nia also injured Dana in NXT apparently during the filming of a documentary about the second generation of NXT stars a while ago.
> 
> So in my updated version of my previous post:
> 
> Sasha
> Dana
> Bayley
> Zelina
> Becky
> Bliss
> Charlotte (Not put on the shelf bad but was gone a couple of weeks)
> 
> Close calls:
> Charlotte (Almost had neck broken)
> Asuka
> Emma/Tenille
> Jobbers/Enhancement Talent
> 
> In her short ass career, she's done this much damage to people.


If this was a one off then you put it down to been just one of things. But with Nia just look at this list, you can't say this is a one off and people are saying let it slide cause other's have injured someone. But they don't have a C.V that runs like this woman, I'm sure she feels crap about it but WWE need to act now. Cut her from the main roster and send her back down to performance center to be retrained or let her go. They got to cut this off before she does real damage to someone.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062461887764291586


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



LPPrince said:


> So I want to compare injuries Becky has directly caused to those Nia has. Not the arguable ones.


Good luck with that. Becky has long been considered one of the safest workers among all the women. She has a reputation for it. This is probably a large part of why they always used Becky to work opposite new call ups and green talent, because they knew they could trust her to carry them through.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



LPPrince said:


> Agreed, because Becky is 1000% more popular than Nia Jax is. Naturally people wouldn't want Becky to go.
> 
> But out of curiosity though, how many people have been injured by Becky due to her own mistake?
> 
> And I say own mistake because if you just look at direct injuries you'd have to fire Seth, but the only injury Seth caused to someone that was 100% on him was Cena's. Sting and Balor were not really caused by him so much as it was how they chose to take their bumps.
> 
> So I want to compare injuries Becky has directly caused to those Nia has. Not the arguable ones.



I seriously doubt that the firing talk has to do with quantity. I mean, Nia really only injured Bayley before this. She came close to injuring others, but no injury happened. Many of our favorites have injured more than one person in their career. Owen Hart famously broke Austin's neck and he was considered one of the best wrestlers in the world. Accidents happen. There's no excuse for recklessness and it should be punished, but wanting for someone to be fired in this circumstance just reeks of knee-jerk and being pissed off that it killed a major match for Becky Lynch and sidelined her. Change the players involved and I'd be curious to see how people would react.


People will naturally not call for the firing of someone that they like in the same circumstances. I understand it, but it's a double standard.


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Fair enough on Bayley, but the Charlotte thing wasn't an injury. It ALMOST became one, but it wasn't. The guy that I quoted said that she injured Charlotte.
> 
> Charlotte almost killed Sasha once. :draper2


I mean you're right, but generally for the most part she is pretty safe overall (and I never could figure out what they were trying). What I can agree with everybody on here on is that Nia just always sort of seems clumsy and slow, potentially injuring or actually doing so using rather simple moves, and I would think she'd be safer given how long she's been around now. 

The only ones who I can name that botch as much are Brie (self explanatory), and maybe Sasha, although that is usually mostly to herself and not to others. 

I don't know if I'd fire her, but I would definitely not make her a focal point of the show in the slightest. Perhaps they could bump her down the card for awhile.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Sincere said:


> Good luck with that. Becky has long been considered one of the safest workers among all the women. She has a reputation for it. This is probably a large part of why they always used Becky to work opposite new call ups and green talent, because they knew they could trust her to carry them through.


Thats my point. Had Becky done it, someone should still say WHY THE FUCK DID THAT LOOK INTENTIONAL, WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING, WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOU ARE etc etc, but it'd be the first time or one of her only times she fucks up yeah?

Whereas with Nia there's history.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> I seriously doubt that the firing talk has to do with quantity. I mean, Nia really only injured Bayley before this. She came close to injuring others, but no injury happened. Many of our favorites have injured more than one person in their career. Owen Hart famously broke Austin's neck and he was considered one of the best wrestlers in the world. Accidents happen. There's no excuse for recklessness and it should be punished, but wanting for someone to be fired in this circumstance just reeks of knee-jerk and being pissed off that it killed a major match for Becky Lynch and sidelined her. Change the players involved and I'd be curious to see how people would react.
> 
> 
> People will naturally not call for the firing of someone that they like in the same circumstances. I understand it, but it's a double standard.


Super knee jerk reaction, if it's someone not liked they're a danger, if it's someone liked it's the ol "accidents happen"


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> So, if you're okay with it, then why are you in here arguing with people who are being critical of her? :lol



I'm completely fine with people bashing Nia for her recklessness.



Bashing her doesn't neccessarily equate to "OMG FIRE THAT *****" -- which to me is a knee-jerk double standard reaction.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Someone like Ken Anderson got fired for way less than Nia did in her career. Never forget. I guess the combination between the relations and talent not bitching about it makes the difference.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Sasha
> Bayley
> Zelina
> Becky
> Bliss
> Charlotte (Not put on the shelf bad but was gone a couple of weeks)
> 
> Close calls:
> Charlotte (Almost had neck broken)
> Asuka
> Emma
> Jobbers/Enhancement Talent
> 
> Please don't compare Nia to Rollins ever again, thanks.





Showstopper said:


> Didn't she injure Zelina, too? And now add Becky to the list.





Reil said:


> Sasha
> Bayley
> Charlotte
> 
> And if you want to count almost:
> 
> Asuka
> Emma/Tenille
> A ton of local enhancement talent.


So what are the injuries attached to those names.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RapShepard said:


> Super knee jerk reaction, if it's someone not liked they're a danger, if it's someone liked it's the ol "accidents happen"


I'm actually curious now if there's anyone I'm a huge fan of that has a history for being a prick or just being unsafe and injuring people in totally avoidable scenarios. Closest I can think of is Seth but again, only one purely on him is Cena's. Still.

Anyone on the roster currently or in the last ten, fifteen years that was known for injuring multiple people? If you got names I'd love to read them. I'm wondering if I've ever unconsciously given people a pass because I liked them. I might've. Hell does Seth count lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062461887764291586


Thanks alot Nia & Dana


----------



## #BestForBusiness

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

We all wanted to see this match and quite possibly the only match to look forward to on the card. More and more I am starting to hate Nia Jax. She is absolutely awful in everything she does and only has a job because she is related to The Rock.

The only good that comes out of this is it protected Becky from losing, which was very likely to happen.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



#BestForBusiness said:


> The only good that comes out of this is it protected Becky from losing, which was very likely to happen.


The silver lining, or the crimson lining?


----------



## Martins

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Man, and here I was actually invested in a match for the first time in quite a long time, courtesy of THE MAN, even if the result was certain to have been subpar. 

Can't have nice things :batista3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RapShepard said:


> So what are the injuries attached to those names.


Look it up yourself.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RapShepard said:


> So what are the injuries attached to those names.


Sasha [Back]
Bayley [Shoulder]
Zelina [Concussion]
Bliss [Concussion]
Becky [Broken Nose/Concussion]
Dana [I assume concussion]
Charlotte [Missed Moonsault Catch, Not sure the extent; wasn't shelved but kept off TV for a bit]

Gonna continue being a smart ass?


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



LPPrince said:


> I'm actually curious now if there's anyone I'm a huge fan of that has a history for being a prick or just being unsafe and injuring people in totally avoidable scenarios. Closest I can think of is Seth but again, only one purely on him is Cena's. Still.
> 
> Anyone on the roster currently or in the last ten, fifteen years that was known for injuring multiple people? If you got names I'd love to read them. I'm wondering if I've ever unconsciously given people a pass because I liked them. I might've. Hell does Seth count lol


Joe ended Tyson Kids career and injured Seth's knee

Sasha has broke Alexa's nose twice

Not in WWE but AJ has broken 2 necks with the Styles Clash. 

Rey Mysterio broke Takers nose and did inadvertently cause a death (I truly wouldn't blame him but imagine if say that was Enzo)


----------



## OwenSES

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I thought Becky getting pushed would calm her marks down,not make then even more crazy!!!


----------



## Empress

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> I seriously doubt that the firing talk has to do with quantity. I mean, Nia really only injured Bayley before this. She came close to injuring others, but no injury happened. Many of our favorites have injured more than one person in their career. Owen Hart famously broke Austin's neck and he was considered one of the best wrestlers in the world. Accidents happen. There's no excuse for recklessness and it should be punished, but wanting for someone to be fired in this circumstance just reeks of knee-jerk and being pissed off that it killed a major match for Becky Lynch and sidelined her. Change the players involved and I'd be curious to see how people would react.
> 
> 
> People will naturally not call for the firing of someone that they like in the same circumstances. I understand it, but it's a double standard.


I actually do appreciate your defense of Nia. You're not coming from a place of a knee jerk reaction. I tempered my anger until I saw the actual video. I won't call for Nia to be fired (as if Vince would fire Rock's cousin) but the benefit of doubt and grace just isn't there anymore.

Accidents do happen but after watching the clip, Nia took a direct shot. She put the full force behind that blow, as though it were a real shoot. 

You've also mentioned the double standards by bringing up Rollins. He has injured others and took a lot of crap for it. He's also tried his best to be a safer worker and I trust that Rollins actually knows what he's doing. Nia is green and the color just hasn't washed off her.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062457111664386048
Sean confirming the previous video.

Fuck everything right now. Nia in particular.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> Look it up yourself.


Nah bring facts details if you're going to make claims



BarrettBarrage said:


> Sasha [Back]
> Bayley [Shoulder]
> Zelina [Concussion]
> Bliss [Concussion]
> Becky [Broken Nose/Concussion]
> Dana [I assume concussion]
> 
> Gonna continue being a smart ass?


Got you
So 2 injuries, mostly just heavy handed as fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RapShepard said:


> Nah bring facts details if you're going to make claims
> 
> 
> 
> Got you
> So 2 injuries, mostly just heavy handed as fuck.


What're you even blabbing about? The post of mine you quoted there was me saying, "Didn't she injure Zelina, too?" That's asking a question.

And excuse me for not keeping a running journal on all of Nia's caused injures on the roster. Too many to keep up with in such a short period of time.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RapShepard said:


> Joe ended Tyson Kids career and injured Seth's knee
> 
> Sasha has broke Alexa's nose twice
> 
> Not in WWE but AJ has broken 2 necks with the Styles Clash.
> 
> Rey Mysterio broke Takers nose and did inadvertently cause a death (I truly wouldn't blame him but imagine if say that was Enzo)


Tyson was a freak accident, Seth hurt his own knee because he didn't move with the Clutch.

Those broken necks were the fault of them tucking their head on the Clash, that's on them.

Rey broke his nose 8 years ago, are you kidding me with this.

The only point you have is Sasha.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I thought Dana cause the concussion by kneeing Becky in the face


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

maybe Shane will step in like he did for Miz


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RapShepard said:


> Nah bring facts details if you're going to make claims
> 
> 
> 
> Got you
> So 2 injuries, mostly just heavy handed as fuck.


Can you not count/read?


----------



## Venocide

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I've been enjoying Becky's heel word recently, now this happens. Nia living up to her name as one of the worst wrestlers ever. ffs...


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Can you not count/read?


Yeah broken nose, back injury. And some concussions. Not counting concussions as injuries


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Sasha [Back]


Nia was not linked to Sasha's back injury.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RapShepard said:


> Yeah broken nose, back injury. And some concussions. *Not counting concussions as injuries*




?????

What


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Okay I do think it was reckless, that shot looked stuff as fuck, but I'd be a hypocrite if I went after her the way some of you people are on here. I am not a fan of Nia nor do I care for her, but I don't pretend to know how wrestling is, only how I see it. Wrestlers don't intentionally go out there to end careers. They can be careless lazy and reckless but there was no malice in what Nia did. Not everyone is Sexy Star. If Nia did go with the intention to harm then we''ll soon hear about it.

It does suck, and I am slightly pissed as Becky was the sole reason I wanted to watch Survivor Series outside of Brock/AJ II. She has also been my favourite women on the roster since day one. So yea very disappointed and really bad timing but I'll project my frustration elsewhere.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Concussions are even worse.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062457111664386048
> Sean confirming the previous video.
> 
> Fuck everything right now. Nia in particular.


That was a mean elbow. Now that the situation has died down I could say that yeah it was an accidebt but has anyone actually cracked someone like that in the nose. That was a heavy hit.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Tyson was a freak accident, Seth hurt his own knee because he didn't move with the Clutch.
> 
> Those broken necks were the fault of them tucking their head on the Clash, that's on them.
> 
> Rey broke his nose 8 years ago, are you kidding me with this.
> 
> The only point you have is Sasha.


Okay so Becky broke her own nose by being so close. See how that works. We can pawn most wrestling injuries off to freak accidents or shared blame. 

In reality though Joe did a move that ended a career and almost caused Rollins to miss a Mania folk just wanted him to be world champion. 

In reality AJ Styles has broken 2 necks, and knocked the Mizs tooth out. 

The difference is they're liked so folk remember hey shit happens in wrestling or try to move blame to someone else.



BarrettBarrage said:


> ?????
> 
> What


When I think wrestling injuries I think broke something, concussions aren't good at all. Like Taker knocked Austin out in a match before (which causes concussions) I don't think most would include that on a list of people Taker injured.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

So if I smash someone in the head hard and make their brain bounce around, it doesn't count as an injury.

Alright, nice to know.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I don't even know what to say anymore.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

_*How the hell can you botch a fake punch to the face? I just can't right now. I am so livid and pissed at the same time. The one and only ONE match that I wanted to see at Survivor Series is off the card now. I am not watching this pay per view anymore and fuck Nia Jax. I hope she gets de pushed for this! Also fuck Dana Brook! If you see someone is bleeding from the nose then you stay the fuck away from them! *_


----------



## looper007

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> Concussions are even worse.


There's a female wrestler in Stardom in Japan, that has been out with a Concussion for almost half a year now and she doesn't look like she be given the all clear anytime soon. They can be really bad and Sport companies won't be taking any chances on anyone with one. Be a big blow for Becky if this keeps her out for a while.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I mean if we're counting concussions on people list of injuries caused most would have a long ass list.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RapShepard said:


> Okay so Becky broke her own nose by being so close. See how that works. We can pawn most wrestling injuries off to freak accidents or shared blame.
> 
> In reality though Joe did a move that ended a career and almost caused Rollins to miss a Mania folk just wanted him to be world champion.
> 
> In reality AJ Styles has broken 2 necks, and knocked the Mizs tooth out.
> 
> The difference is they're liked so folk remember hey shit happens in wrestling or try to move blame to someone else.


Ok you're either actually fucking stupid or are just trolling at this point.
(I'm inclined to believe the first one because of that first sentence)

You're trying to start some type of conspiracy about how people let shit slide if they're liked yet Rollins and Joe were fucking crucified for months on end.

Also the constant Sasha hate threads she received for months as well.

Go be a contrarian twat somewhere else.

Edit: you don't count concussions as injuries so yeah you're actually fucking stupid


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



The Woman said:


> I actually do appreciate your defense of Nia.



Only in none of my posts did I ever defend Nia.


Unless you missed it, I've said many times ITT that it was reckless and she should be punished for it. This doesn't mean that I think she deserves to get fired when countless people before her were left off the hook under similar circumstances.


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Forget the injury to Becky, how about firing Nia because she fucking sucks at her job? If I wasn’t good at my job and after a few years made zero progress, why wouldn’t my boss fire me? 

Nia is not good at her job, and she hasn’t gotten better. Couple that with blatant disregard to her coworkers... yeah, she should probably be fired. 

She’s fucking bad. 

But hey, she’s got some solid bloodlines I guess.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Ok you're either actually fucking stupid or are just trolling at this point.
> (I'm inclined to believe the first one because of that first sentence)
> 
> You're trying to start some type of conspiracy about how people let shit slide if they're liked yet Rollins and Joe were fucking crucified for months on end.
> 
> Also the constant Sasha hate threads she received for months as well.
> 
> Go be a contrarian twat somewhere else.


Ooooo you upset :lmao 

I'm simply stating give that same nuance and consideration for accidents to everybody. Not just the darlings. If folk are rational enough to realize how Joe didn't mean to break Tyson Kidd's neck and end his career. It shouldn't be hard to realize, Nia didn't mean to break Becky's nose. It's silly to be all "hey that's a freak accident" when Joe ends a fucking career, but a simple nose break should be the end of Nia's career. 

It's the constant double standard. All the women constantly botch and come close to hurting each other. Only the ones that are designated punching bags gets called for it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Where did Dana knee her in the face?


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RapShepard said:


> Ooooo you upset :lmao
> 
> I'm simply stating give that same nuance and consideration for accidents to everybody. Not just the darlings. If folk are rational enough to realize how Joe didn't mean to break Tyson Kidd's neck and his career. It shouldn't be hard to realize, Nia didn't mean to break Becky's nose. It's silly to be all "hey that's a freak accident" when Joe ends a fucking career, but a simple nose break should be the end of Nia's career.
> 
> It's the constant double standard. All the women constantly botch and come close to hurting each other. Only the ones that are designated punching bags gets called for it.


oooo u upset i said something dumb and called me out for it
this wins the argument somehow

Just waiting on a "tea" reference and a sassy black woman gif to complete the package.


----------



## zrc

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Yay more hate for my Hungry Hippo. Please continue xD


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> People will naturally not call for the firing of someone that they like in the same circumstances. I understand it, but it's a double standard.


Well, it's hard for someone to be in the same circumstances. In Nia's case, the circumstances are that she's not only unsafe, but sucks at wrestling, sucks on the mic, has no presence, no charisma, doesn't have anything. The only one you can put in the same category is Brie Bella.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



BarrettBarrage said:


> oooo u upset i said something dumb and called me out for it
> this wins the argument somehow
> 
> Just waiting on a "tea" reference and a sassy black woman gif to complete the package.


Lol no I'm mocking you for trying to be insulting. I still answered you though. 

So again why is it okay for Joe to break a neck and end a career and keep his job, but apparently a broken nose makes Nia dangerous as fuck?


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Oneiros said:


> Well, it's hard for someone to be in the same circumstances. In Nia's case, the circumstances are that she's not only unsafe, but sucks at wrestling, sucks on the mic, has no presence, no charisma, doesn't have anything. The only one you can put in the same category is Brie Bella.


That's a bit harsh.


I've never been much of a Nia fan, but I always thought that she was decent for her size and has shown signs of improvement.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RapShepard said:


> Joe ended Tyson Kids career and injured Seth's knee
> 
> Sasha has broke Alexa's nose twice
> 
> Not in WWE but AJ has broken 2 necks with the Styles Clash.
> 
> Rey Mysterio broke Takers nose and did inadvertently cause a death (I truly wouldn't blame him but imagine if say that was Enzo)


I never really thought too much about Joe and his injuring people. The Muscle Buster's a fucking scary move though. Overly complicated for the results in my eyes. I'd rather it not be used.

Sasha I definitely criticized. I don't think she's as great as she thinks she is. Only a matter of time before she kills herself with her neck bent in an unnatural angle after she botches another Suicide Dive, scary name for the move considering how she does it. I'd rather she stop using it, her and everyone else because the move lost its luster given everyone and their fucking mother does it now. Thats some spot monkey bullshit roster wide.

AJ, yeah I know. But isn't that more on whether the opponent knows not to tuck their head in and instead do the opposite and leave it out? Its such an odd move, once again, overly complicated for little results. I'd do something different.

Mysterio on the death, nah. Thats not on Mysterio. That was 100% not on Mysterio. Anything would've taken him out, Mysterio just happened to be the unlucky person who wound up being in that shitty situation.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

People trying to even compare Becky freaking Lynch to Nia Jax. :lmao :lmao :lmao










How can you get more polar opposite than that? I don't even know.

Nia Jax doesn't even exist in the same solar system as Becky Lynch.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

*Fuck that asshole Nia Jax, they need to fire her worthless ass already before she really seriously hurts someone. Bitch managed to fuck up the only match they've really pushed on this whole fucking PPV. She sucks ass and needs to get the boot ASAP.*


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

NVM /


----------



## Jbardo

Damn I was really looking forward to this match, if Nia has hurt as many people as what’s been said she’s obviously not very good at her job is she.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> Concussions are even worse.


_*SeanzView Ent, JDFromNy, Dylaxman, Don Tony, Kevin Castle, and the crew from Joe Cronnin Show are going to be having a lot to say tonight. *_


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Nia is terrible and should honestly be penalized for ruining this match at SS. You can't just fuck up a punch and ruin a PPV match.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RapShepard said:


> Lol no I'm mocking you for trying to be insulting. I still answered you though.
> 
> So again why is it okay for Joe to break a neck and end a career and keep his job, but apparently a broken nose makes Nia dangerous as fuck?


How is this so hard to understand
There's a genuine difference between a freak accident and being fucking stupid and not doing your job correctly.

Joe was a freak accident, he executed the move the way it's always been executed 1000 times over.
Nia cannot wrestle, she cannot do moves correctly, she has shown this time and time and time again to be dangerous and reckless and very sloppy.

Your "point" of double standards is moot because as stated before, Joe got crucified anyway, Rollins still gets shit today so what double standards are you speaking of?
Again, you're just doing this to be a contrarian.

Also yes, concussions are deadly serious and if you don't think they count as injuries; you're fucking dumb

End of.


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> So, if you're okay with it, then why are you in here arguing with people who are being critical of her? :lol


You're talking to WF's residential clown who doesn't know what he's arguing about 95% of the time. Bet he's real fun at parties too.

I don't want Nia fired, but I'll bet that the only real punishment she'll get for this is a slap on the wrist and probably a squash loss to Ronda. Very disappointing if so because we just lost the biggest match of SS thanks to her. It would be terrible if this is never made up.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> That's a bit harsh.
> 
> 
> I've never been much of a Nia fan, but I always thought that she was decent for her size and has shown signs of improvement.


Decent for her size? Sort of the nice way of saying she isn't good. She can only run into people, toss around small people (no more than an average size guy could), do a simple samoan drop, and a leg drop. She just isn't good. Nevermind injuring Becky, she is really only around because she is large.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Psychosocial said:


> You're talking to WF's residential clown who doesn't know what he's arguing about 95% of the time. Bet he's real fun at parties too.



Who are you?


----------



## bme

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

If the match gets called off there's no reason for me to watch Sunday.


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Becky Lynch vs Ronda Rousey is a worthy Wrestlemania Main event. If it really is off (and hopefully a minor injury nothing long-term) - OK. Build this towards mania.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



bme said:


> If the match gets called off there's no reason for me to watch Sunday.


I mean I'm not watching anyway. I haven't watched a WWE PPV in years. I only follow the events as they're being talked about on here by the posters on the forum.

Y'all make this crap far more fun than the show ever could.


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Who are you?


Tell me more about how you're anti-Saudi and pro-Moolah, please. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



LPPrince said:


> I never really thought too much about Joe and his injuring people. The Muscle Buster's a fucking scary move though. Overly complicated for the results in my eyes. I'd rather it not be used.
> 
> Sasha I definitely criticized. I don't think she's as great as she thinks she is. Only a matter of time before she kills herself with her neck bent in an unnatural angle after she botches another Suicide Dive, scary name for the move considering how she does it. I'd rather she stop using it, her and everyone else because the move lost its luster given everyone and their fucking mother does it now. Thats some spot monkey bullshit roster wide.
> 
> AJ, yeah I know. But isn't that more on whether the opponent knows not to tuck their head in and instead do the opposite and leave it out? Its such an odd move, once again, overly complicated for little results. I'd do something different.
> 
> Mysterio on the death, nah. Thats not on Mysterio. That was 100% not on Mysterio. Anything would've taken him out, Mysterio just happened to be the unlucky person who wound up being in that shitty situation.


As far as the men I don't think any of them or dangerous or unsafe. But the main point is all of them have been apart of way worse things than Nia had done. Yet all are considered good workers and most sane folk wouldn't think they're dangerous.

Now Sasha I do think is one of the best women's wrestlers they have. But she also has a lot of moments in matches that could've easily gone wrong. That's not just a Sasha problem, though it extends to the whole division. Take Charlotte her top rope dives have been borderline dangerous for a while. But it didn't seem to really get highlighted until folk were done with her when she pinned Becky at SummerSlam. But to me in a division like the women's were even the good ones are constantly almost injuring somebody, it's hard to act like Nia's moments are unique.


----------



## Death Rider

RapShepard said:


> BarrettBarrage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha
> Bayley
> Zelina
> Becky
> Bliss
> Charlotte (Not put on the shelf bad but was gone a couple of weeks)
> 
> Close calls:
> Charlotte (Almost had neck broken)
> Asuka
> Emma
> Jobbers/Enhancement Talent
> 
> Please don't compare Nia to Rollins ever again, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showstopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't she injure Zelina, too? And now add Becky to the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha
> Bayley
> Charlotte
> 
> And if you want to count almost:
> 
> Asuka
> Emma/Tenille
> A ton of local enhancement talent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are the injuries attached to those names.
Click to expand...

Concussion was to zelina recently. Most recent one to becky. I know she injuried bayley before her summers lam match with bliss. I think it was an arm injury


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Psychosocial said:


> Tell me more about how you're anti-Saudi and pro-Moolah, please. :lmao



I'm pro Moolah? What are you even...



Who are you again?


----------



## Death Rider

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062457111664386048
> Sean confirming the previous video.
> 
> Fuck everything right now. Nia in particular.


Fuck me that was fucking reckless as fuck. That is up there with brie Bella not even looking at liv Morgan and clocking her in the fucking face


----------



## Piers

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> People bringing up Seth a couple of pages into a thread that has nothing to do with him. :lol Like clockwork.
> 
> Sasha's injured people, too. Maybe we should fire her? Not like she does much of anything these days, anyway.


Sasha and Seth have been reckless in the past no matter what people think. Sasha broke Alexa's nose TWICE and ended Paige's career. If anyone deserves any heat, no matter how much, that's her



Nia has been useless since day one and I hope she gets punished for this but I'm not counting on it because hey, The Rock.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Becky fans were going to cry no matter what. Whether she got hurt or whether she tapped to Ronda. They were never putting her over.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RapShepard said:


> But to me in a division like the women's were even the good ones are constantly almost injuring somebody, it's hard to act like Nia's moments are unique.


Then maybe the good ones aren't as good as we think.

But when I say we should hold the women to a higher standard and get them trained in such a way so that they wrestle and compete on the same level as the best men on the men's roster, I get criticized. Not by you personally, I mean criticized by others. Its just, ugh.

I want the women's roster to wrestle at an interchangeable level with the men. Hard to do with the physical advantages men naturally have but I think in a fictionalized setting like wrestling you can hide that and make it work. It should work.

But WWE's fine with the women's "punches" looking like weak sandbagged half assed forearm strikes. Then when a woman actually strikes someone in a believable looking way, its too believable because its a legit strike that bloodied their mug.

It hurts to think about. I need food.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

This would explain why I've seen Nia getting roasted on social media. But I'm sure she'll play the victim like she always does. 

Sucks for Becky though as she's on a roll right now, but at least she won't lose to Ronda.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



BarrettBarrage said:


> How is this so hard to understand
> There's a genuine difference between a freak accident and being fucking stupid and not doing your job correctly.
> 
> Joe was a freak accident, he executed the move the way it's always been executed 1000 times over.
> Nia cannot wrestle, she cannot do moves correctly, she has shown this time and time and time again to be dangerous and reckless and very sloppy.
> 
> Your "point" of double standards is moot because as stated before, Joe got crucified anyway, Rollins still gets shit today so what double standards are you speaking of?
> Again, you're just doing this to be a contrarian.
> 
> Also yes, concussions are deadly serious and if you don't think they count as injuries; you're fucking dumb
> 
> End of.


Nia has been shown to dangeorus and sloppy, Joe has broken a fucking neck but somehow he gets to keep his tag as a safe good wrestler.

Nia is fucking stupid for connecting to hard for a strike. So is Rollins fucking stupid for kneeing Cena's nose or is that just a shit happens thing? Is Styles fucking stupid for knocking Miz tooth out with a backfist in his 1st (or 2nd) TV match? Is Sasha stupid as fuck for breaking Alexa's nose twice

The double standard is real because when it's someone hardcore fans like suddenly everyone remembers hey sometimes shit happens. But if you're not, suddenly you're dangerous as fuck and might seriously hurt somebody. Is Asuka fucking stupid for busting Charlotte open at Mania. Or all those different?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Yikes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Sasha and Seth have been reckless in the past no matter what people think. Sasha broke Alexa's nose TWICE and ended Paige's career. If anyone deserves any heat, no matter how much, that's her
> 
> 
> 
> Nia has been useless since day one and I hope she gets punished for this but I'm not counting on it because hey, The Rock.


Eh. Breaking Cena's nose sucked for sure, but the others are debatable. But hey, everyone's entitled to their opinion. Not going to come down on anyone for it.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Architect-Rollins said:


> This would explain why I've seen Nia getting roasted on social media. But I'm sure she'll play the victim like she always does.
> 
> Sucks for Becky though as she's on a roll right now, but at least she won't lose to Ronda.


I just checked and yeah, Nia IS getting roasted all over Twitter right now.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

fat fuck nia needs to be fired. she never will due to her relation to the rock, but she deserves to be.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I never want to say that someone's job should be taken away from them, especially in this day and age where finding work to make a living off of is considered being blessed depending on your field of choice.

I will however say that for the highest paying profession in the Pro Wrestling industry, I have to ask at what point do you draw the line with Nia Jax? This is someone getting paid a lot of money week in and week out to produce work that many fans and critics are reacting negatively to. To even pin point what Nia Jax does well in and out of the ring is a challenge in of itself. We've all shit on Roman for the position he's gotten in the company. And granted, both are going through the same benefits with their look and where they come from as far as family is concerned. But Roman at least does some things well. His delivery in the ring is very good and he's mobile. He's a pretty good seller. And he has been a part of some fantastic matches, one of which I feel he deserves equal credit for (the match with AJ Styles at Payback). There's not much, but there's something. That doesn't warrant keeping someone around, but hey, at least the argument can be made that they aren't worthless. And all things considered, Roman doesn't have a track record of hurting anyone or being sloppy to the point where he almost severely hurt someone. 

Nia Jax can't perform in the ring. She can't cut a promo. She can't act. She has almost no understanding of Pro Wrestling. Even the basics are difficult for her. Forget about the Becky Lynch incident for a second. This is someone that I think you could argue is the worst Pro Wrestler in the WWE at the moment, male or female. Even Dana Brooke is better than her, and she makes Kelly Kelly look like Mickie James out there.

I get the idea behind keeping certain people around. Again, Roman brought something to the table that you could capitalize on, and when he was part of the Shield (their first run), people loved the guy. His weaknesses were hid extremely well. It's almost an impossibility to hide Nia's weaknesses. She's never been able to demonstrate that she's improving in any sort of capacity. That's a problem, especially when you consider where she comes from. Pro Wrestling runs in her family. 

And now she just concussed Becky Lynch. Okay, maybe. We don't know yet. If there's an official report on that, let me know. What ever she did to Becky, it means Becky can't compete anymore. And now because of this, Becky's out of the PPV event and the highly anticipated match between her and Ronda is off. Forget even that for a moment. Becky might have to give up her title, depending on how long this goes on for. Her momentum, for now, is stalled. The fan support for Becky had gotten insane at this point. There is no coming back from this for Nia Jax. Fans are never going to let up on her for it. People are going to demand her release. People are going to boo her out of the arena. It won't matter if she is a face or a heel. She will take Charlotte's place as the Roman Reigns of the division, as someone who will be booed everywhere she goes regardless of what she is. But the thing is, Charlotte can and does do a lot of things well. Nia doesn't. So you can't even take advantage of that and make Nia the biggest heel imaginable while still being able to put on an entertaining product. There's nothing to take advantage of. 

So although the thought of saying this about anyone who isn't Nikki Bella or Mr Kennedy pains me, I honestly think it would be best at this point for WWE to just let Nia go and move on. WWE is not a charity and they're not a daycare center. They aren't a school. They are a business. And Nia Jax being around is not doing anything positive for WWE from a business standpoint. Too much has happened on Nia's watch that has made the idea of continuing on with her questionable behavior on their part. This woman is already a former women's champion. She just earned another shot at the Raw women's championship. The thought of her having this much responsibility is scary, because as we saw last night, even on something as basic as a punch/elbow shot, she took someone out of action for the foreseeable future. 

She will be hated for a long time by fans going forward. She can't do anything well out there. By all accounts, she fits the definition of a terrible employee. Maybe she tries her best, but her best simply isn't good enough, and it never has been good enough. She's a liability at this point. It really does feel like WWE is wasting their time keeping her around. 

So I agree, she needs to go. And if WWE wants to do what's best for her, then releasing her and wishing her well on her future endeavors would be the first step. They've done all they can for her and she's simply not getting it.



RapShepard said:


> Lol no I'm mocking you for trying to be insulting. I still answered you though.
> 
> So again why is it okay for Joe to break a neck and end a career and keep his job, but apparently a broken nose makes Nia dangerous as fuck?


No one is saying that it's okay for Samoa Joe to break someone's neck and end their career. I'm sure that's something Joe himself took a lot of flak for and something he was heartbroken over. 

Samoa Joe is also, however, a long time veteran in this industry, having performed in Pro Wrestling for over 15 years and having a pretty good track record as far as hurting other wrestlers are concerned. Before the incident with Tyson Kidd, you couldn't name any injuries he caused off the top of your head that warranted discussion. But that's beyond the point.

Why Nia Jax needs to be let go goes beyond the incident with Becky as well as the other people she has injured (and the ones she has almost injured due to her laughably sloppy in-ring work). You want to bring up the Joe incident? Fine. What happened with Tyson was a freak accident. Samoa Joe did the same thing he always did with any other wrestler, hit the Muscle Buster. In this case however, it resulted in Tyson's career being ended. How is that Samoa Joe's fault? There wasn't anything that he did differently. He hit his finisher, and Tyson's body couldn't handle it. That's something you can only pin point as Joe simply being at the wrong place at the wrong time.

Nia Jax did a routine punch/elbow and concussed someone. Normally, I personally wouldn't be bothered too much by this, but the issue here is that Nia has demonstrated on a number of occasions that she is not only terrible at her job, but sometimes has no idea what she's doing. The number of times this has happened has continued, and it all adds up. We know Samoa Joe knows what he's doing out there. In his prime, he was one of the best Pro Wrestlers on the planet. And even now later in his career, he's still one of the top talents WWE has. At this point, it's not unreasonable to think that it's not worth having Nia around anymore. She's not learning. She's not improving. And she's already injured a number of wrestlers. And at this point, injuring Becky and ruining the potential main event of Survivor Series, in my opinion, should be the final straw.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Damn it! Becky vs. Ronda was the match I was looking forward to the most after Raw yesterday, even more than Brock vs. AJ.

Normally I'd say the fallout for this would be interesting, but considering it was apparently Nia that fucked up Becky... it'll just be ignored. Can't punish the body-positive, women power Rock's cousin.

Funnily enough, we might get Ronda vs. Nia at Survivor Series if Becky can't go.

This is so shit. But... rumour. We'll know for sure in a few hours after Smackdown, I guess.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I just can't blame Nia. Just like I couldn't blame Brie.

The issue is WWE often putting people with lesser ability in prominent positions as they did with Brie and have always done with Nia.

If I'm running a returante, I'm not gonna decide to hire a chef off the street just 'cause he had nice hair, or 'cause his brother's dog's sister's owner's uncle was a pretty good cook.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



LPPrince said:


> Then maybe the good ones aren't as good as we think.
> 
> But when I say we should hold the women to a higher standard and get them trained in such a way so that they wrestle and compete on the same level as the best men on the men's roster, I get criticized. Not by you personally, I mean criticized by others. Its just, ugh.
> 
> I want the women's roster to wrestle at an interchangeable level with the men. Hard to do with the physical advantages men naturally have but I think in a fictionalized setting like wrestling you can hide that and make it work. It should work.
> 
> But WWE's fine with the women's "punches" looking like weak sandbagged half assed forearm strikes. Then when a woman actually strikes someone in a believable looking way, its too believable because its a legit strike that bloodied their mug.
> 
> It hurts to think about. I need food.


I definitely feel where you're coming from. I guess the same way folk accept you won't see the same things or quality you see in a NBA game in a WNBA game, is how folk look at women's wrestling. Though I agree optimally it would be best if they were on a level that was truly equal to the men. But since they aren't, and most of their matches are full of botches and shit, it's hard to act like it's just Nia.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RapShepard said:


> Nia has been shown to dangeorus and sloppy, Joe has broken a fucking neck but somehow he gets to keep his tag as a safe good wrestler.
> 
> Nia is fucking stupid for connecting to hard for a strike. So is Rollins fucking stupid for kneeing Cena's nose or is that just a shit happens thing? Is Styles fucking stupid for knocking Miz tooth out with a backfist in his 1st (or 2nd) TV match? Is Sasha stupid as fuck for breaking Alexa's nose twice
> 
> The double standard is real because when it's someone hardcore fans like suddenly everyone remembers hey sometimes shit happens. But if you're not, suddenly you're dangerous as fuck and might seriously hurt somebody. Is Asuka fucking stupid for busting Charlotte open at Mania. Or all those different?


You've taken all the nuance out of it in your desperate need for contrarianism and are being incredibly disingenuous to boot. You're ignoring the entire argument for your shitty points.

There is a grace period for this kind of thing as well and Nia has run it down with her laundry list of hurting people compared to others.
if I hurt someone, it's an accident.
If I hurt 7 people in a row and almost injure a few more, I'm fucking stupid and/or can't do my job properly.
This legitimately isn't hard to understand.

She's hurt a lot of people in a short amount of time, do you get it now.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

It sucks this won't happen. I was really looking forward to seeing this at Survivor Series.

PWInsider is saying they may have to take the title off Becky tonight, which I really hope isn't the case. Becky has been awesome since she won the title again, that it'd be a shame that something like this would cost her the title.

They should scrap the Ronda 1 on 1 match altogether, and just have her replace Nattie on Team Raw for the 5 on 5 elimination match.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Decent for her size? Sort of the nice way of saying she isn't good. She can only run into people, toss around small people (no more than an average size guy could), do a simple samoan drop, and a leg drop. She just isn't good. Nevermind injuring Becky, she is really only around because she is large.



It doesn't matter what we think. It matters what the WWE thinks and how they plan to use her / groom her into the future. I've always heard that Ultimate Warrior was a horrible worker, but that didn't stop the WWE from making money with him. Now, by no means am I saying that they'll hit the jackpot with Nia, but they obviously perceived her as a valuable component within their product and needed someone of her size to fill a specific role.



If the WWE starts firing everyone with a history of recklessness then it's fair game, but singling Nia out because _you_ think she's boring / bad in the ring is why Unions are made. Should recklessness be punished? Absolutely, but that's besides the point.


----------



## domotime2

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

how does Nia not get suspended or buried after this? She straight up punched Becky right in the face. If you see her nose and face ...i mean...that just tells you how hard of a punch it must have been.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Eeesh, that shot looked brutal, Nia either needs to be released or sent back to wrestling school. The conspiracy theorist in me almost thinks that that was intentional tbh.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



BarrettBarrage said:


> You've taken all the nuance out of it in your desperate need for contrarianism and are being incredibly disingenuous to boot. You're ignoring the entire argument for your shitty points.
> 
> There is a grace period for this kind of thing as well and Nia has run it down with her laundry list of hurting people compared to others.
> if I hurt someone, it's an accident.
> If I hurt 7 people in a row and almost injure a few more, I'm fucking stupid and/or can't do my job properly.
> This legitimately isn't hard to understand.
> 
> She's hurt a lot of people in a short amount of time, do you get it now.


Okay but even by that "hurt a lot of people in a short amount of time" standard that applied to Seth when he Broke Cena's nose, Ended Stings career, tore his own ACL, and then injured Balor. That was all like 12-13 months. But outside of the folk that were hating on Seth week in week out and Bret lol, most understood hey he's just having a run of bad luck shit happens. 

To me it just makes little sense that folk can't keep that same reasonability even when it's someone they don't like. Nia being on or off TV matters little to me. But I'm not going to turn a run of the mill wrestling injury into a big ordeal. She's not the first person to connect to hard with a strike, she won't be the last.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Uh oh.



> PWInsider.com has independently confirmed their report and is told that WWE is mulling over several possibilities for tonight's Smackdown taping, including a scenario where Lynch would quickly drop the title to someone else, who would then go on to face Rousey at the Survivor Series this Sunday. The timing of the injury is obviously terrible for not just the PPV but Lynch's current push.
> 
> The most natural choice would be Charlotte Flair, but that would mean the company is rushing through a potential Wrestlemania match. There have been pitches over the course of the afternoon for other potential names to face Rousey, but we have not heard there was a definitive choice made as of a half hour ago. Mandy Rose and *one of the IIconics* have also been tossed around as potential ideas for Rousey at the PPV.


Where you at, Mordecay?:lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

They should say that Ronda is injured, because of Becky's assault, pull the match, and say Becky is suspended as a way to keep her off television.

Keeps her hot.


----------



## Uncannye

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062451768108302336
> Was this the shot?
> 
> It's really hard to tell because Dunn's camera direction was fucking horrendous through the whole segment.


DAM! That is one hell of a brutal shot from Nia Jax to Becky Lynch! Looks intentionally. She need to be fired. People take a look at that video. Looks more than a stiff shot to the face.


----------



## Awareness

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Rollins hasn't inflicted any injuries in well over two years now and the only injury that he should be held accountable for is Cena's especially since that could have gone fatal if he connected in a certain way. Sting took full blame for his injury and it makes sense considering his age and all the wear and tear he has endured over the decades, Balor seemed like more of a genuine accident. 

Grilling Rollins for having three injuries and forgetting the years of him putting on long matches every week and on PPV without anyone else coming away hurt should be a sign that those incidents were rare. I don't know why people are trying to use that as something to define the entirety of Seth's career when he has proven to otherwise be entirely safe. 

Nia Jax on the other hand, you can tell she's just not ready. To call her green is an understatement, the woman's going to seriously fuck somebody up. When you think about it, wrestling as a large, strong wrestler should in fact be very safe since their offense will always look good by proxy of their size and thus they can get away with a lot more that smaller wrestlers can't. It's why guys like Kane are praised by their peers for being very safe to work with. 

Nia? If you saw that fan video of last night, she straight up fucking clocks Becky in the face with her elbow. Not an accidental hit or anything, but something she, as a performer of pro wrestling, should damn well know how to control to not actually concuss her colleague. 

I don't know about firing her, but she clearly needs a lot more time in training because she's a danger to her environment.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

@Mordecay[/MENTION] You wanna come here real quick and read Dibil's post.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Giving Ronda a new opponent for Sunday sounds like a dumb idea. Just throw her into the 5v5.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Good point on Kane being safe. Maybe he should help her out a little.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Dibil13 said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you at, Mordecay?:lol


I mean if they have to drop it why not give it to Asuka ffs? Asuka vs Ronda would be a great match. Mandy Rose vs Ronda sounds utter urgh. Peyton Royce would at least have a fun promo before she got squashed.

Edit: If this happens mordecay will be a nia jax mark for life :lmao :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Dibil13 said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you at, Mordecay?:lol


Ugh, God I hope not.

Look if a few weeks go by and there's no end in sight to this, then yes the title has to be taken off her.

But Survivor Series ain't big enough to take the title off her if she might only be out for a week for all we know. If you want to do Raw vs. SD, you don't HAVE to do title vs. title. I'll take this with a grain of salt since they said they were mulling over several ideas and this one is the juiciest so of course they run with that one.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Dibil13 said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you at, Mordecay?:lol



If I were them I would definitely keep the title on Becky until they know for sure how long she'll be out.


Maybe do Ronda / Shayna? That sounds extremely unlikely, but it would be a champ / champ match between best friends. It'd be hard to build though, with only SDL and TakeOver left before SS.


----------



## Disruptive_One

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I believe that it was intentional. And I believe that Nia was actually acting on the orders of Alexa Bliss. Neither of them can stand not being the focus of the entire division!


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Didn't Nia also injure Zelina Vega not too long ago? The women is flat-out dangerous to the other wrestlers at this point.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> They should say that Ronda is injured, because of Becky's assault, pull the match, and say Becky is suspended as a way to keep her off television.
> 
> Keeps her hot.


But that would be logical. And WWE and logic don't go together. :draper2


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Dibil13 said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PWInsider.com has independently confirmed their report and is told that WWE is mulling over several possibilities for tonight's Smackdown taping, including a scenario where Lynch would quickly drop the title to someone else, who would then go on to face Rousey at the Survivor Series this Sunday. The timing of the injury is obviously terrible for not just the PPV but Lynch's current push.
> 
> The most natural choice would be Charlotte Flair, but that would mean the company is rushing through a potential Wrestlemania match. There have been pitches over the course of the afternoon for other potential names to face Rousey, but we have not heard there was a definitive choice made as of a half hour ago. Mandy Rose and one of the IIconics have also been tossed around as potential ideas for Rousey at the PPV.
Click to expand...

FFS they have no backup plan in place at all. They're scrambling on the day-of. This company already struggles to make good decisions much of the time with weeks or months of advance. This is going to be a disaster. fpalm


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Crasp said:


> Giving Ronda a new opponent for Sunday sounds like a dumb idea. Just throw her into the 5v5.


But then there's absolutely zero suspense because you immediately know which team is winning. It'd be last year with Asuka all over again.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Mandy Rose :lol a women with zero main roster experience going up against Ronda


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Yes, I'm sure Charlotte beating Becky for the title in what would likely be a short match will go over well with the crowd.....


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

In all the stiff wrestling I've seen I can't remember a single time where somebody was concussed with (what should be) a simple arm strike to the head. I've seen the fucking opposite where somebody broke their forearm on their opponent's head while THROWING a strike. I would have almost thought the only way it could happen is deliberation. 

(Lesnar v. Orton doesn't count, nothing about that was "simple".....and pretty much deliberate)


Also not for nothing but they now have the opportunity to make Lynch have a triumphant return as the badass who is actually intended to be popular.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

WWE should move one of Bayley/Sasha over to SD tonight to win the title, nobody else on SD currently can go up against Ronda


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Disruptive_One said:


> I believe that it was intentional. And I believe that Nia was actually acting on the orders of Alexa Bliss. Neither of them can stand not being the focus of the entire division!


They're not even on the same show though


----------



## rbl85

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Yeah1993 said:


> In all the stiff wrestling I've seen I can't remember a single time where somebody was concussed with (what should be) a simple arm strike to the head. I've seen the fucking opposite where somebody broke their forearm on their opponent's head while THROWING a strike. I would have almost thought the only way it could happen is deliberation.
> 
> (Lesnar v. Orton doesn't count, nothing about that was "simple")
> 
> 
> Also not for nothing but they now have the opportunity to make Lynch have a triumphant return as the badass who is actually intended to be popular.


I think it's the elbow who hit Lynch face and the elbow is one the hardest part of the body.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Chrome said:


> Yes, I'm sure Charlotte beating Becky for the title in what would likely be a short match will go over well with the crowd.....


That has to be one of the worst ways they could respond to this. Surely they must understand this.

Stripping Becky of the title would be a preferable option, if only for Charlotte's sake. Because JFC IDK how she'd get beyond that kind of heat.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062451768108302336
> Was this the shot?
> 
> It's really hard to tell because Dunn's camera direction was fucking horrendous through the whole segment.


The hottest match at Survivor Series (that many people were anticipating the most) may not happen because of this one fucking moment :sodone


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



> Mandy Rose and one of the IIconics have also been tossed around as potential ideas for Rousey at the PPV.


I am never watching another episode of WWE in any form or fashion if they end up doing this.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

There's no chance they'd let Becky get physical in any way if she has a concussion. They probably meant that some other women would have a match for the vacant title.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Chrome said:


> Yes, I'm sure Charlotte beating Becky for the title in what would likely be a short match will go over well with the crowd.....





Sincere said:


> That has to be one of the worst ways they could respond to this. Surely they must understand this.
> 
> Stripping Becky of the title would be a preferable option, if only for Charlotte's sake. Because JFC IDK how she'd get beyond that kind of heat.


If Charlotte had more good will with the crowd, she could step in. But for her sake, I hope she's kept far away from this situation. There used to be a time when WWE had so many other credible stars on standby. It's not like that anymore.


----------



## Soul_Body

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Well I know what I won't be watching.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



The Woman said:


> If Charlotte had more good will with the crowd, she could step in. But for her sake, I hope she's kept far away from this situation. There used to be a time when WWE had so many other credible stars on standby. It's not like that anymore.



Charlotte lost good will with the crowd because she was standing in Becky's way. I'm not so sure that the fans would turn on her against Ronda. That's assuming that it even matters because the WWE would be putting on a fresh and marketable match to patch a gapping hole.



Ether way; Charlotte's calling is being a heel. She's clearly more natural in the role. I'm puzzled as to why she's still a face.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

The idea of either of the IIconics winning the Smackdown Women's title to face Ronda Rousey at Survivor Series :bosque


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062451768108302336
> Was this the shot?
> 
> It's really hard to tell because Dunn's camera direction was fucking horrendous through the whole segment.


That's really sloppy. Surprised to see a professional hit someone that hard.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

We're probably getting ahead of ourselves with all this, but if they're going to take the title off Becky, it's going to be tall order and a steep climb for whoever has to step into her shoes right now.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



SayWhatAgain! said:


> That's really sloppy. Surprised to see a professional hit someone that hard.


When that "professional" is Nia Jax... it's not all that surprising.


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Mandy Rose?
An Iiconic?

Sweet fucking Jesus.

Please no.


----------



## Ace

Nia has a good right. She couldn't have struck someone cleaner if she tried...

Is it just bad luck or what, to get concussed after one blow. I'm ignorant on concussions but you see boxers take 100s of a lot harder blows to the head in a fight and walk out without a concussion.

Or is it more dependent on your body and the force it can take?.. along with the considerable size difference.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

While Charlotte winning it isn't the best idea, certainly better than Mandy Rose or one of the IIconics doing it lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Unprofessional thy name is Nia. Intentional might be her name as well.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

When am I going to wake up from this nightmare?


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

From the guy who first reported Cena and Bryan pulling out of CJ


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062490721813438464


----------



## XDream

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

This is VERY bad.

Nia has to be in some trouble after this. It was a bad move on her end and it is costing us, the fans, the most.

Imo she has been not ready. 

I get you want someone to represent the non-typical body type but there are so many that are just BETTER than her.

Viper comes to mind.

She should be let go, she won't be, or sent away for a VERY long time.


----------



## Himiko

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Let’s put Nia Jax, Dana Brooke and Brie Bella in a 3 way match, and let them all injure each other so we don’t have to deal with any of them again for a while.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Stripping the title off Becky would be a significant blow to her momentum, having her lose the title in a quick match tonight would completely destroy it.

Like someone else said the only logical thing to do to save Becky's momentum would be an angle where ronda is injured from Becky's attack and can't compete.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Himiko said:


> Let’s put Nia Jax, Dana Brooke and Brie Bella in a 3 way match, and let them all injure each other so we don’t have to deal with any of them again for a while.



Just fire all 3 of them and use their salaries to bring back Pyro.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Mango13 said:


> When am I going to wake up from this nightmare?


It's jarring as fuck isn't it.

From cloud nine to complete deflation in a single day. All on the back of a single, stupid punch that should have never happened.

My only hope is, like when Charlotte made her way into the Summerslam title match, this all works out for the best somehow.


----------



## Ace

That means Becky vs Ronda can definitely happen at WM. Unless they have Charlotte go over here to set for a rematch at WM LOL...


----------



## Martins

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

The way I see it, the best way for them to actually take advantage of this would be for them to fully recognize what happened on Raw, take Becky off TV for a couple weeks or however long she'd need to be cleared and have Nia gloat on Raw for putting the fans' new favourite on the shelf. Becky comes back, goes cross-brands to attack Nia and beats her at TLC, and then goes on to face Ronda at the Rumble. Whoever Ronda beats at Survivor Series, just have her cut a promo on how that wasn't the challenge she wanted etc. etc. to hype that match up.

Or they'll just drop the idea of keeping on doing anything half-decent with Becky altogether. Like that'd surprise me :lol


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Dibil13 said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you at, Mordecay?:lol


I have been a bit sick last couple of days, so I was taking a nap :lol

Anyways, while it would be cool, I don't expect it, the IIconics don't even seem to be using their gear, so at least with them, that's not happening. Peyton literally posted this a few minutes ago


















And I am not sure that would be the best decision anyways


----------



## looper007

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Martins said:


> The way I see it, the best way for them to actually take advantage of this would be for them to fully recognize what happened on Raw, take Becky off TV for a couple weeks or however long she'd need to be cleared and *have Nia gloat on Raw* for putting the fans' new favourite on the shelf. Becky comes back, goes cross-brands to attack Nia and beats her at TLC, and then goes on to face Ronda at the Rumble. Whoever Ronda beats at Survivor Series, just have her cut a promo on how that wasn't the challenge she wanted etc. etc. to hype that match up.
> 
> Or they'll just drop the idea of keeping on doing anything half-decent with Becky altogether. Like that'd surprise me :lol


I'm sorry but Nia shouldn't be getting any kind of rub from this at all. Some might not agree with that.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Assuming that the report is credible;



Doing Charlotte / Ronda would be an odd match to make now if their plan was to do the match at Wrestlemania. I mean, people were even talking about them main eventing in NY.



There's still ways to justify the rematch at Wrestlemania through storyline (Austin and Rock faced each other before Wrestlemania 15), but the match would lose it's novelty appeal of being a first time encounter.



Interesting.


----------



## Himiko

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

If Becky has to vacate the title because of this, I will get a pin and pop Nia Jax into oblivion


----------



## Nothing Finer

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Nia should be fired. The only reasons to keep her around are to keep The Rock sweet and promote obesity body positivity.

Taking the title off Becky would be madness. Just put someone else in the match, obviously not Charlotte since that's 100% your Mania match. 

My preference would be to just say Becky's ruled out with concussion by the doctors, just make it as legit as possible. Have Asuka win a qualifier to step in, have it be a full on fucking fight. Asuka gets rebuilt by looking competitive with Ronda - that's worth far more than anything she's done since Mania - you get a good match and Ronda remains relatively strong. 

I'd also be fine with the Mandy Rose/IIconic idea since you can just have Rousey destroy two people, people want to see her wreck shit, great. You're not getting a build up so why not? Have them ambush Becky on her way to the ring or something then Becky can wreck them at TLC. They're protected.

Under no circumstances should Becky lose the title though. Someone winning a squash match against Becky tonight will do nothing for them and do nothing for the match.


----------



## Himiko

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



looper007 said:


> I'm sorry but Nia shouldn't be getting any kind of rub from this at all. Some might not agree with that.




They used Roman’s cancer to get heat on Dean Ambrose. This company is shameless.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Dibil13 said:


> From the guy who first reported Cena and Bryan pulling out of CJ
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062490721813438464


Charlotte: "Only I get to hurt Becky. I have to destroy you now." :lol


----------



## Uncannye

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062457111664386048
> DAM! That is one hell of a brutal shot from Nia Jax to Becky Lynch! Looks intentionally. She need to be fired. People take a look at that video. Looks more than a stiff shot to the face.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Jesus the reaction here is harsh. I mean, I'm not exactly a Nia fan but I'm not going to cheerlead her firing when accidents happen.
> 
> 
> 
> By this notion, people like Seth Rollins and Sheamus should've been fired a long time ago. Just because someone is more over and better in the ring doesn't mean that they should be held up to a different set of rules.
> 
> 
> 
> Nia should _absolutely_ be punished for her recklessness, but this isn't exactly a Big Cass situation where a direct termination is warranted.


What Big Cass situation?


----------



## Himiko

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I’d have Becky drop the title to Asuka at Royal Rumble, then Becky is the surprise entrant to the Rumble, wins it, and challenges Ronda for Mania. And Charlotte wins a no.1 contender’s match and faces Asuka in a Mania rematch. And I’d have Becky and Ronda main event and have Becky win the title and give Ronda her first loss. 

Ugh if only.... not a hope in hell of them doing any of this, but sure, a man can dream


----------



## Martins

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



looper007 said:


> I'm sorry but Nia shouldn't be getting any kind of rub from this at all. Some might not agree with that.


I'm... pretty sure that someone using a legit injury that they caused for heat has happened before. What happened happened, and in my mind this'd be a good way to make the best out of a shitty situation instead of trying to find contrived ways to dance around it.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Mordecay said:


> I have been a bit sick last couple of days, so I was taking a nap :lol
> 
> Anyways, while it would be cool, I don't expect it, the IIconics don't even seem to be using their gear, so at least with them, that's not happening. Peyton literally posted this a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am not sure that would be the best decision anyways





Yea i'd rather not see that match :serious:


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> What Big Cass situation?


Cass allegedly put his hands on Carmella backstage, which led to his firing.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Charlotte lost good will with the crowd because she was standing in Becky's way. I'm not so sure that the fans would turn on her against Ronda. That's assuming that it even matters because the WWE would be putting on a fresh and marketable match to patch a gapping hole.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ether way; Charlotte's calling is being a heel. She's clearly more natural in the role. I'm puzzled as to why she's still a face.*


Vince really has a fetish for his chosen ones being cheered and faces. I'm still surprised they buckled under the pressure and turned her heel to begin with. 

As for the fans, I can see them booing both Charlotte and Ronda or lukewarm. Either way, crowd is not really invested.

Vince books himself into a corner. Becky's been hot but you always should have someone simmering in the background. Just imagine if Asuka weren't gutted by booking and kept credible. The same thing is happening on RAW with Roman's absence. 

When Austin went down, Rock took over. There should always be a second or third option and I can't think of any credible ones at the moment to take Becky's place right now. Especially not days to go until Survivor Series.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Dibil13 said:


> But then there's absolutely zero suspense because you immediately know which team is winning. It'd be last year with Asuka all over again.


Nattie & Ruby aren't getting along & Ronda isn't getting along with Nia/Tamina. Plenty of scope to have someone screw someone. Plus they can always have Sasha & Bayley get involved for what the rest of Team raw did to them.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yea i'd rather not see that match :serious:


Still unsure on what was supposed to happen here... :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062490721813438464
Grain of salt obviously. But this is the guy who 1st reported Bryan and Cena were off Crown Jewel.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yea i'd rather not see that match :serious:


I am sure that, whoever faces Ronda (including Becky) would have practiced the match a lot with her to come up with something decent, and this wouldn't have been the excepton. Would it been great? No, but I don't think it would been awful.



AngryConsumer said:


> Still unsure on what was supposed to happen here... :lol


Not sure, but either Peyton had to attack Ronda and get clotheslined or Ronda had to clothesline her out of the ring, at least by the position Peyton was at the ropes. I also think Ronda took the air out of Peyton with the first shot she did and that's why Peyton was slow to react, she even was outside the ring laying down after it.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> Cass allegedly put his hands on Carmella backstage, which led to his firing.


Aren't he and Carmella like married?


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



The Woman said:


> When Austin went down, Rock took over. There should always be a second or third option and I can't think of any credible ones at the moment to take Becky's place right now. Especially not days to go until Survivor Series.


I think that the problem here is that the WWE has such a hard time booking their top stars (especially babyfaces) in a way that gets them the intended crowd reaction, so they're afraid of booking anyone to simmer in the background because that someone could easily amass a groundswell of support instead of it being for the desired option 1. By creating a healthy distance between 1 and 2, it at least ensures them that number 1 looks relatively good. It's the reason why they turned Strowman heel instead of keeping him a number 2 to Reigns, and partnering up Rollins with Reigns instead of having to turn Rollins heel for the same reason. They did this with CM Punk and Ryback as well when they started nipping at Cena's toes. They didn't do this with Bryan only because it would've backfired terribly.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Aren't he and Carmella like married?


Nah Carmella kicked his ass to the curb a while back.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Ya know on 2nd thought, if they went the Charlotte route, they could have Charlotte "injure" Becky during their match and cheat to win the title, setting up a double turn. Becky would get a GODLY pop whenever she came back.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Charlotte beating Becky in what presumably be a short match, would just make her even more disliked by the audience.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Chrome said:


> Ya know on 2nd thought, if they went the Charlotte route, they could have Charlotte "injure" Becky during their match and cheat to win the title, setting up a double turn. Becky would get a GODLY pop whenever she came back.


If the rumor is true and she does have a concussion and has to be pulled from the SS match, why on earth would they let her compete on SDL?


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Good lord, if there was ever an intentional looking punch to the face this was it.

Nia should be sent back to the PC or fired. She was WAY too green when they called her up from NXT.

If the match is 100% off, I think the best course would be for WWE to announce Ronda's arm is injured and doctors won't clear her. 

I for one would like to see this held off for Wrestlemania if they are patient enough to do it. Screw Ronda/Charlotte, this is THE match everyone is talking about.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062457111664386048


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Aren't he and Carmella like married?


They're no longer an item.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

:sadbecky :sadbecky :sadbecky :sadbecky :sadbecky out of 5 

Way too many injuries across the roster in the last 5 years, things need to be tightened up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Has that POS Nia been fired yet? And by POS I do not mean Person of Samoa.


----------



## Reil

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

I think putting the title back on Charlotte regardless of who she faces is a real bad decision right now. Because she'll be seen as just being handed the title again. People have a problem with Charlotte being the "chosen one" for the company when there are other women who need the spotlight way more than she does.

It doesn't help that she really hasn't been all that impressive as of late with greener talents either.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

If this is true then fuck Nia Jax.

That is all.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

That really sucks that they had to cancel the match now. Poor Becky was heating up for months and then gets knocked down.

Hope she won't be out for too long.


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

This is extremely disappointing news. Hope Becky recovers soon.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> That really sucks that they had to cancel the match now. Poor Becky was heating up for months and then gets knocked down.
> 
> Hope she won't be out for too long.



If her concussion isn't career-threatening then this might end up being a blessing in disguise for her.


People will be excited for her return, and she has even better odds of facing Ronda at Wrestlemania which could potentially main event the show and benefit from a longer build.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062482503192199168


----------



## Whoanma

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

The keyword here is *rumour*. Hopefully, it will stay as such.


----------



## Uncannye

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Ratedr4life said:


> Good lord, if there was ever an intentional looking punch to the face this was it.
> 
> Nia should be sent back to the PC or fired. She was WAY too green when they called her up from NXT.
> 
> If the match is 100% off, I think the best course would be for WWE to announce Ronda's arm is injured and doctors won't clear her.
> 
> I for one would like to see this held off for Wrestlemania if they are patient enough to do it. Screw Ronda/Charlotte, this is THE match everyone is talking about.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062457111664386048


I really don't know how anyone in the WWE or fans can defend Nia Jax after watching this video. Looks like she did it on purpose. That is more than a stiff shot to the face.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> I think that the problem here is that the WWE has such a hard time booking their top stars (especially babyfaces) in a way that gets them the intended crowd reaction, so they're afraid of booking anyone to simmer in the background because that someone could easily amass a groundswell of support instead of it being for the desired option 1. By creating a healthy distance between 1 and 2, it at least ensures them that number 1 looks relatively good. It's the reason why they turned Strowman heel instead of keeping him a number 2 to Reigns, and partnering up Rollins with Reigns instead of having to turn Rollins heel for the same reason. They did this with CM Punk and Ryback as well when they started nipping at Cena's toes. They didn't do this with Bryan only because it would've backfired terribly.


Rollins and Braun were really hot at certain points this year. I'm not sure why Rollins isn't the default go to person since he's IC Champ. If Vince allowed for more opportunities to other superstars, his chosen ones would not get so much backlash and resentment.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Uncannye said:


> I really don't know how anyone in the WWE or fans can defend Nia Jax after watching this video. Looks like she did it on purpose. That is more than a stiff shot to the face.


Compare Becky's punches to Nia's. Becky's are clearly worked wrestling punches, the type you see all the time. And somehow Nia decides to throw her weight(and there's a lot of it) into an actual shot to her face.

If you can't throw proper worked punches, you shouldn't be wrestling. Thats some Tough Enough type mistakes you'd see.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Chrome said:


> Ya know on 2nd thought, if they went the Charlotte route, they could have Charlotte "injure" Becky during their match and cheat to win the title, setting up a double turn. Becky would get a GODLY pop whenever she came back.


:wow

That's actually a brilliant idea. Would still give you a reason to cheer for Ronda as well.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



The Woman said:


> Rollins and Braun were really hot at certain points this year. I'm not sure why Rollins isn't the default go to person since he's IC Champ. If Vince allowed for more opportunities to other superstars, his chosen ones would not get so much backlash and resentment.


Rollins can easily be pencilled into next year's Wrestlemania plans. He's already in a feud with Dean which is a top featured storyline on RAW.


Giving him the title now would rob him of that build and subsequent Wrestlemania moment, so I'd definitely take a "wait and see" approach when it comes to him.


----------



## gRiMBMW

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



LPPrince said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062482503192199168


Or a first blood match, that would be a good way to punish them because they would literally try to kill each other and the fans would love it lmfao


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



AlternateDemise said:


> :wow
> 
> That's actually a brilliant idea. Would still give you a reason to cheer for Ronda as well.


Eh. Only because you're now "giving" the fans a reason to cheer Becky. She should 100% be a tweener. Heel antics, Face reactions from the audience. But let that simmer and be a slow build rather than injecting a moment like that to make it happen aaaaaand now as I type this I've changed my mind fuck it make it happen I concede


----------



## Black Metal

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Hopefully this is one more nail in the coffin for Nia's pushes. 

Outside of being a big sized monster heel she's as dimensional as a piece of paper. Poor mic skills, generic moveset (of like 4 moves), lousy (baby)face and absolutely zero charisma. 

If the title is vacated, have the next holder win a tournament for the title. I'd like to see the title go to someone else other than Charlotte. Have everyone's beloved Asuka hold it finally or Mandy Rose after her beginning sparks of dissension from Sonya leads to a new fire.

I'm sure people will piss on my last recommendation but why not?

Sucks to hear about Becky though, especially after a nice push and series of high profile wins along with the championship.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



LPPrince said:


> Eh. Only because you're now "giving" the fans a reason to cheer Becky. She should 100% be a tweener. Heel antics, Face reactions from the audience. But let that simmer and be a slow build rather than injecting a moment like that to make it happen aaaaaand now as I type this I've changed my mind fuck it make it happen I concede


She needs to be a face. Her heel turn from a crowd reaction standpoint has been a disaster. There's no reason to keep her as such. Let her keep her attitude and confidence. Don't make her happy going like she was before. Just have her be a legitimate ass kicker like before.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

IF all of this is true then this fucking blows. Because alot of people are gonna want to see this match and then Becky is white fucking hot. She needs to be a Survivor Series and Nia Ruined that. A damn shame.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Ratedr4life said:


> Good lord, if there was ever an intentional looking punch to the face this was it.
> 
> Nia should be sent back to the PC or fired. She was WAY too green when they called her up from NXT.
> 
> If the match is 100% off, I think the best course would be for WWE to announce Ronda's arm is injured and doctors won't clear her.
> 
> I for one would like to see this held off for Wrestlemania if they are patient enough to do it. Screw Ronda/Charlotte, this is THE match everyone is talking about.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062457111664386048


That is straight up ridiculous and undefenseable. She straight up reared back and cold cocked her full blast with a real punch. That wasn't pulled at all, this fat bitch should be fired yesterday.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



AlternateDemise said:


> She needs to be a face. Her heel turn from a crowd reaction standpoint has been a disaster. There's no reason to keep her as such. Let her keep her attitude and confidence. Don't make her happy going like she was before. Just have her be a legitimate ass kicker like before.



I'm not even sure if she's meant to be a heel right now. She comes across as being more of an anti-hero.


I was just listening to her promo on Ronda from last week's SDL, and she was saying shit that'd make people want to cheer her -- for example.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



AlternateDemise said:


> She needs to be a face. Her heel turn from a crowd reaction standpoint has been a disaster. There's no reason to keep her as such. Let her keep her attitude and confidence. Don't make her happy going like she was before. Just have her be a legitimate ass kicker like before.


So a Tweener.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



EMGESP said:


> So a Tweener.


A face can have confidence and an attitude. Dean Ambrose is an example of this.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Mordecay said:


> I am sure that, whoever faces Ronda (including Becky) would have practiced the match a lot with her to come up with something decent, and this wouldn't have been the excepton. Would it been great? No, but I don't think it would been awful.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but either Peyton had to attack Ronda and get clotheslined or Ronda had to clothesline her out of the ring, at least by the position Peyton was at the ropes. I also think Ronda took the air out of Peyton with the first shot she did and that's why Peyton was slow to react, she even was outside the ring laying down after it.


Yea, I noticed it took Peyton a bit to get back up following that.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



AlternateDemise said:


> A face can have confidence and an attitude. Dean Ambrose is an example of this.


Dean Ambrose is 100% a tweener.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



LPPrince said:


> Dean Ambrose is 100% a tweener.


Name one heelish thing he did in the ring when he was face.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Holy hell they actually showed what happened!


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



AlternateDemise said:


> A face can have confidence and an attitude. Dean Ambrose is an example of this.


Dean Ambrose as a face sucked.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



EMGESP said:


> Dean Ambrose as a face sucked.


I'll get a warning if I start talking about why you're wrong. Just know you're in the minority on this.


----------



## Shellyrocks

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Becky cant compete due to broken nose and concussion thanks to Nia they just said on Smackdown


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Another blessing in disguise for Becky? 

With a common sense approach the match at SS would have ended without Becky tapping out to the armbar, but with the WWE approach she´s probably better off this way.


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*

Where are the defenders after that footage? That was an accident right? Accident my ass, she should be fired immediately.


----------



## utvolzac

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Stormbringer said:


> Holy hell they actually showed what happened!


Stunned they showed the close up on the Smackdown opening. After seeing it at that angle, Nia has to go or be sent down to the PC. By this point in her career, if she’s incapable of pulling a standard punch she has no business being in the ring. That is beyond sloppy or dangerous, that is unacceptable.

I don’t know how anyone who saw that footage could disagree.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*










Hey Nia defenders where you at? If there was ever a reason to fire this fat bitch this is it.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101

*Re: Becky/Ronda officially off*

How come she can't wrestle with a face mask like Owen Hart did back in the day?

Has WWE gone so soft these days?

I'm sure Lynch wants to wrestle.


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: Becky/Ronda officially off*



Just_Bring_It101 said:


> How come she can't wrestle with a face mask like Owen Hart did back in the day?
> 
> Has WWE gone so soft these days?
> 
> I'm sure Lynch wants to wrestle.


For a concussion? 

I still say im fine with this. Save this match for Mania. If it's big enough by mania - you can even main event mania.


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

What a fucking donut. Fire that cow. On the bright side, Becky still retains her momentum after Survivor Series because god knows what Vince had in mind if the match wasn't cancelled.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

What the hell was that stiff punch, I didn't realise she cleaned her clock so directly like that, thought it was an accidental elbow, not a closed fist punch to the face.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

What is sad is that this match was the only match having real build. 

It could easily have been the main event. I feared Rousey would win clean so maybe its a blessing in disguise. Lynch winning with shenanigans was what I was hoping for.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: Becky/Ronda officially off*



Just_Bring_It101 said:


> How come she can't wrestle with a face mask like Owen Hart did back in the day?
> 
> Has WWE gone so soft these days?
> 
> I'm sure Lynch wants to wrestle.


It´s possible they´ll have an unsanctioned altercation at SS saying Badass Becky simply ignored the doctor´s orders. That way there won´t have to be a clear winner and they keep both going strong. 

Ah nah that would be WWE taking advantage of an opportunity and doing something smart on the fly. So it´s probably legit concussion protocol.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I wonder if this might be the blessing in disguise that leads to Charlotte vs Rousey at SS.

Becky vs Rousey now being the WM match.


----------



## Shellyrocks

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia is dangerous get her out of the ring


----------



## Empress

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Ryback on Twitter:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062520618204094464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062533598060761088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062529885623578624


----------



## utvolzac

*Re: Becky/Ronda officially off*



ElTerrible said:


> It´s possible they´ll have an unsanctioned altercation at SS saying Badass Becky simply ignored the doctor´s orders. That way there won´t have to be a clear winner and they keep both going strong.
> 
> Ah nah that would be WWE taking advantage of an opportunity and doing something smart on the fly. So it´s probably legit concussion protocol.


No shot. Not after seeing the video tonight. With the CTE lawsuits these days, zero chance she’d pass the concussion protocol.

I’m not sure people realize how bad that was. If anyone has participated in combat sports or has been knocked out knows, taking a shot to the head like that when your prepared for it is bad enough. Taking a shot like Becky took when your not expecting it is super dangerous. Especially when you factor in the extreme weight differences, Becky’s easily giving up 100+ lbs. A pro fight would not even sanction 272 vs 135 for this exact reason. Especially females, who have a lesser bone density, so it has an even bigger impact on the brain.

I wouldn’t be surprised if she has some PCS issues moving forward. That shit can linger for months.

You can’t chalk this up to “oh well accidents happen”. Either Nia did it on purpose, or she just flat out doesn’t care about her opponents safety. There seems to be evidence to the latter, as we saw when she almost broke Charlotte’s neck and injuring Bayleys shoulder. Regardless someone who has years of training and can’t be trusted to pull a simple punch cannot continue to wrestle, bottom line


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



The Woman said:


> Ryback on Twitter:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062520618204094464


I'm siding with The Ryback on this one.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



The Woman said:


> Ryback on Twitter:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062520618204094464


:damn at that last statement.

Alvarez isn't wrong though.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

No shock a master potato artist like Rybotch is defending Nia. "I'm a dumb fuck" indeed.

She hauled off and decked a feature player. She cannot be allowed near anyone on this roster, including Ronda. Demote or terminate her. Now.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Sort of sucks, don't see this match happening at Mania, Charlotte and Bliss gonna be back on top by then. 

They do the shake ups after Mania right? Should be by Rumble to be honest. We really need Ronda/Becky and Seth/AJ before it gets too late.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



KYRA BATARA said:


> If that's the excuse then it sets a horrible precedent.
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte almost killed someone in the ring. Sasha and Rollins injured multiple people and even ended careers (circumstances, notwithstanding). Sheamus almost ended Bryan's career. All of these people are talented, yet their actions had severe consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unfair to hold them up to a different set of rules simply because you enjoy them more in the ring. The consequences for recklessness are just as bad if it's AJ Styles being reckless or Jenna Morasca.


Christ on a cracker to ignore you go.


----------



## Papadoc81

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Mango13 said:


> Hey Nia defenders where you at? If there was ever a reason to fire this fat bitch this is it.


:taker Jesus Christ it's like Nia forgot she was in a STAGED fight. That shit would make Mike Tyson cringe. 




The Woman said:


> Ryback on Twitter:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062520618204094464












For real though is Ryback still knocking back those roid shakes or what? I's not a crime to suggest that someone who has a history of hurting others may need some refresher training. In my job I've known people to get refresher training after making a mistake the first time.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia Jax is Female Viscera on Wiki now, lmfao.


----------



## EC3$$

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Fatty mad at an attractive woman 

Nothing to see here


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Why can't I see that Ryback tweet?


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

really sucks for Becky, she deserved this big match as for Nia well what can i say besides she continues to be useless


----------



## Tag89

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

fucking nia

fire the thundercunt


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Coyotex said:


> really sucks for Becky, she deserved this big match as for Nia well what can i say besides she continues to be useless


Then again this could mean Becky vs Ronda at WM35.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Okay the slow motion confirms that bullshit was a shoot punch.

I don't want to jump in on the "Fuck Nia" train, but yeah. She's shit if she thought that was the right move.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

meh not going to call for Nia to be fired because she injured somone.If that were the case Seth should be off the roster and so should others. She should however be fired because she has no talent.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



RCSheppy said:


> Forget the injury to Becky, how about firing Nia because she fucking sucks at her job? If I wasn’t good at my job and after a few years made zero progress, why wouldn’t my boss fire me?
> 
> Nia is not good at her job, and she hasn’t gotten better. Couple that with blatant disregard to her coworkers... yeah, she should probably be fired.
> 
> She’s fucking bad.
> 
> But hey, she’s got some solid bloodlines I guess.


I agree. 

She's horrible at everything. Horrible and reckless in the ring, horrible on the mic, has no charisma, and draw no money. What's the point of her being on the roster. She's useless.

If it's my company she would've already been gone, but it's not my company so.....


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

There was NO reason or excuse for her to hit her like that though. She threw it like she had proper hatred. It wasn’t a botch. She threw that as hard as she could.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Well I guess Becky could always return and face Ronda on another date. Say Wrestlemania.....

Probably the rumble tbh.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

They need to stop having these throw away matches before big ppvs. First Alexa, now Becky.

Edit: They should've just had Nia face Rhonda in her place and made Nia tape via shoot armbar as punishment.


----------



## Tag89

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

i reckon nia did this deliberately

closed fist punch fs


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Honestly, this is a bit of a blessing in disguise. She wasn't going to win anyway so this keeps her strong and they can go back to the feud at another time. It sucks that she wont get that big match against one of the FOTC but this isn't an absolute terrible outcome for her in the long term


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

#lockherup


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia Jax is literally why we can't have nice things


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Is the Rock appearing once every couple of years really worth all this Nia shit? can we fire the useless slob already?


----------



## oleanderson89

Can't see why they have these reckless talent who are not even capable of throwing a safe punch around.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

There's a very cruel irony that an Irish person was felled by a potato. In all seriousness Nia needs to be punished severely


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I love Nia. But yeah, she needs to be in the doghouse for a good while.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

This sucks and SS is right around the corner screw Nia and her unprofessional ass.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

If Samoa Joe that almost crippled Tyson Kidd was rewarded with a good NXT run.
If Seth Rollins that ended Sting's career and broked John Cena's nose was rewarded with a long title reign.
I don't see why Nia Ja must be punished for what happened.


----------



## Afrolatino

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I'm really sorry for Becky Lynch to miss this iconic PPV...:frown2: Someone who I supported since her early days in NXT before she was stupidly called one of the ''horsewomen''...

I always knew she could reach far in the E, and this year was amazing for her until this happened.
But it doesn't matter the fanbase won't move away from her... With her heel turn she's more like Roddy Piper than the blessed Ronda Rousey.:lol

I know she will come back better than ever.:becky


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Only good thing to come out of this is that now instead of Bloody Mary we have Bloody Becky


----------



## USCena

Bet you guys $10 Nia is not getting fired nor suspended lol.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



USCena said:


> Bet you guys $10 Nia is not getting fired nor suspended lol.


I see your 10 and bet $20 that WWE uses this to build up Nia as unstoppable for her title match against Ronda at TLC :trolldog


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Question, does anyone know how long Becky is out of action??


----------



## jroc72191

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

amazing to me she fucks up a WORKED PUNCH, i legitimately can teach my 8 year old niece to do better and shes uncoordinated as fuck.. that is it if wasnt on purpose which, knowing fat bitches, they do tend to get angry and jealous seeing someone better looking get attention so i wouldnt put it past her


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

This is both simultaneously infuriating and heartbreaking. This was the only match I was excited for for Survivor Series. It seemed like after literally years of the company being against her, WWE were finally coming around to embracing Becky Lynch after they couldn't ignore the crowds anymore. Finally someone other than Alexa Bliss and Charlotte were getting a push. Now Charlotte is back in the spotlight again and this probably exactly what WWE execs needed to go all along "we were right Becky Lynch sucks let us put the title back on Charlotte again". All because of one woman who is notoriously dangerous to work with, which makes that segment seem like deliberate sabotage to me.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> If Samoa Joe that almost crippled Tyson Kidd was rewarded with a good NXT run.
> If Seth Rollins that ended Sting's career and broked John Cena's nose was rewarded with a long title reign.
> I don't see why Nia Ja must be punished for what happened.


Those were freak accidents.

Nia did the most basic of moves one can do in pro wrestling, a punch. All she had to do was not throw an actual punch, not super complicated. She didn't have to catch Becky as she flew over the top rope, she didn't have to pick her up or exert much effort at all.

If you watch the video, it looks as real a punch as any of us would throw in a real fight. Very JBL/Blue Meanie type punch. Never seen Nia do that before, so it begs the question, did she do it on purpose?


----------



## Soul_Body

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> If Seth Rollins that ended Sting's career


Ok to be fair, a 56 year old man HAD NO BUSINESS taking the bumps he took in that match.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Something tells me her injuries aren't that bad and they decides to pull the plug cause they know Becky will get a hero's welcome against Ronda.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

... Nia Jax is officially my least favorite wrestler...

... Still depending on how the match was booked to go down this might be a blessing in disguise. Who here can't she WWE having Becky job to Ronda after a thirty second beatdown?

... But even still...










Heel up fast Becks!


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Despite this tumultuous 24 hours, Becky Lynch came out of all this on SD tonight looking like a million bucks still. For that, I tip my hat to WWE. Not sure how they could have handled this situation much better than they have so far.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I know she is the Rock's cousin, but this is absolutely fucking ridiculous. Send her back to the NXT beginner's class.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nooooo my girl!!!! I knew it looked bad, hope she recovers quick she has more momentum than anybody in the roster.


----------



## Disruptive_One

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057473864748425216Like I said earlier. Nia’s punch was intentional. And Alexa put her up to it.


----------



## Lebyonics

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I hope Becky goes on and faces Ronda at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Revillution15

Fair dinkum... Fair bloody dinkum.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

At least the stage for Becky v Ronda is more clear for WM with they are doing the Charlotte match now.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> At least the stage for Becky v Ronda is more clear for WM with they are doing the Charlotte match now.


As much as I want this to be the case as I believe Becky has truly earned a big time match/moment, with Charlotte basically confirmed winning the MMC after tonight and securing the #30 spot in the rumble I have a feeling she will win it and setup Ronda vs Charlotte 2 for Mania.


----------



## njcam

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Does anyone know the 'List Of Recklessness' that Nia Jax has caused over the years?


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



njcam said:


> Does anyone know the 'List Of Recklessness' that Nia Jax has caused over the years?


I was browsing squared circle a little while ago and seen someone has already done the work to compile a list

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/9wum1i/a_history_of_unsafe_practices_by_nia_jax/


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

She's injured Charlotte, Bayley, Emma, Alexa, and just recently Zelina Vega as well. So yeah, she's dangerous to the other women.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Time to let Nia go before someone gets irrevocably hurt. She should be shamed for what she did as depicted in that gif.


----------



## IWp

What's up with Nia throwing potatoes anyway? I understand that shit happens but how do you botch a punch?
I'm asking for real, because that looked nasty


----------



## EC3$$

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

STOP FAT SHAMING REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Laquane Anderson

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Really beginning to feel like this could be a work to avoid them having to put Rhonda against Becky.


----------



## njcam

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



njcam said:


> Does anyone know the 'List Of Recklessness' that Nia Jax has caused over the years?





Mango13 said:


> I was browsing squared circle a little while ago and seen someone has already done the work to compile a list
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/9wum1i/a_history_of_unsafe_practices_by_nia_jax/





Asuka842 said:


> She's injured Charlotte, Bayley, Emma, Alexa, and just recently Zelina Vega as well. So yeah, she's dangerous to the other women.





BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Time to let Nia go before someone gets irrevocably hurt. She should be shamed for what she did as depicted in that gif.


Nia Jax seriously needs to warm a BIG bench for a while.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Fire that fucking botchfest bitch Nia.


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Maybe the hug was just a work a Becky will run in and beat them both? That way they protect their chosen "stars", I think this is a big possibility.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia plain ole cold cocked the Queen in the face. That's either so sloppy or so careless that she has to be called on the carpet for it. Preferably by Vince or Trips. In person, one on one. This kind of thing cant be happening and the WWE is very good at keeping it from happening. This was a huge lapse though. How many times have you seen wrestlers looking like that from a punch? Not many. They're trained to do a lot more complicated things without messing people up than punching. Punches should not result in this period. It should be taken seriously by the company.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

*What needs to happen is after her thing with Rousey, send Nia Jax back down to the Performance Arts Center until she is really ring ready. Acting ready. Learning how to shoot a Wrestling Shoot Punch in any situation and not the one she gave to Becky. 2 years and still hasn't shown any growth. *


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Disruptive_One said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057473864748425216Like I said earlier. Nia’s punch was intentional. And Alexa put her up to it.


So Alexa's Triple H to Nia's is Rikishi. Like when HHH told Rikishi to run over Stone Cold with a car....:hmmm 



In all seriousness Alexa is friends with Becky in real life but for some reason Nia looked like she had a problem with Becky in real life. Becky is liked by many backstage so this would be the first person that has heat with Becky. If I was Nia I would be kissing Becky's ass and saying sorry everyday for a year. 


If somehow it comes out Nia did that on purpose. Then Nia should be fired. She could've ended Becky's career with that punch.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> If somehow it comes out Nia did that on purpose. Then Nia should be fired. She could've ended Becky's career with that punch.


As much as I don’t want to be cynical and think she did it on purpose it’s hard not to think that after watching the video footage. I mean there is just no excuse for it. You don’t throw a bomb like that when you are supposed to be fake fighting...


----------



## thegockster

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

You can spot the marks on these forums from a mile away, You all need to get your life in order and stop posting like 12 year olds


----------



## Punkamaniac

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

:sadbecky

Get well soon, champ. Fuck Nia.


----------



## Hillhank

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Asuka842 said:


> She's injured Charlotte, Bayley, Emma, Alexa, and just recently Zelina Vega as well. So yeah, she's dangerous to the other women.




But she's big


:vince6


----------



## Hephaesteus

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Im more interested in seeing if the insiders will defend Nia as staunchly as they defended Brie. Bet they won't


----------



## Buhalovski

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



thegockster said:


> You can spot the marks on these forums from a mile away, You all need to get your life in order and stop posting like 12 year olds


Indeed. Why someone would risk his job injuring someone intentionally in the dumbest possible way.

People bullying Nia are ridicolous aswell. Its not her fault shes wrestling live on TV.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

How did Becky get a concussion anyways?

Nia broke her nose


----------



## Hillhank

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

You know I wouldn't be surprised if it was intentional think about it Charlotte, Ronda and Nia are there girls, 

Becky not so much


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Tuff one.

Pretty amazing. Becky takes a shot at Alexa for being injured. Then suffers the the exact same injury. Karma.

Lesson learned, never joke about injuries.


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> So Alexa's Triple H to Nia's is Rikishi. Like when HHH told Rikishi to run over Stone Cold with a car....:hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness Alexa is friends with Becky in real life but for some reason Nia looked like she had a problem with Becky in real life. Becky is liked by many backstage so this would be the first person that has heat with Becky. If I was Nia I would be kissing Becky's ass and saying sorry everyday for a year.
> 
> 
> If somehow it comes out Nia did that on purpose. Then Nia should be fired. She could've ended Becky's career with that punch.


Yeah Nia totally has a problem with Becky IRL.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Zappers said:


> Tuff one.
> 
> Pretty amazing. Becky takes a shot at Alexa for being injured. Then suffers the the exact same injury. Karma.
> 
> Lesson learned, never joke about injuries.


_*You do know that Becky Lynch was in character when she said that to Alexa Bliss right? *_


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> You do know that Becky Lynch was in character when she said that to Alexa Bliss right?


You do know I said *"never joke about injuries"* in my post. That would imply it Becky was JOKING in her tweets. Of course she was in character. And Alexa joked back.


What part of that didn't you understand?


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



WWEfan4eva said:


> How did Becky get a concussion anyways?
> 
> Nia broke her nose


Concussions are caused by heavy blows to the head or upper body that may cause your brain to slide back and forth forcefully against the inner walls of your skull.


----------



## A PG Attitude

This is the worst thing to happen this year.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Question. What does Nia Jax's weight or appearance have anything to do with the accident that happened on Monday?

Discussion of the accident alone should be the discussion. Not Nia's appearance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



njcam said:


> Nia Jax seriously needs to warm a BIG bench for a while.


Look at AJ/Bryan tonight or countless other wrestlers. They know how to work a punch and trade them regularly. Sure sometimes a person might get stiffed but nothing approaching the assault Nia committed on Becky. There was no nuance or skill in working that punch,it appeared downright intentional and malicious. Becky looks like she has been in a car wreck. Yet Nia remains employed solely for her bloodline. There is no discernible thing she is good at doing except being big. She is a perpetual botch machine and should be sent down until she can learn this trade or send her away if she can't get any better.


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Zappers said:


> Question. What does Nia Jax's weight or appearance have anything to do with the accident that happened on Monday?
> 
> Discussion of the accident alone should be the discussion. Not Nia's appearance.


They'll throw everything at Nia to fit their narrative. Time and time again people here say the women have heat with the others. When it's proven there is absolutely no heat between any of the women every time! Whatever gets them through the day. :lmao

If it was the other way around, nobody here would've batted an eyelid.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Zappers said:


> Question. What does Nia Jax's weight or appearance have anything to do with the accident that happened on Monday?
> 
> Discussion of the accident alone should be the discussion. Not Nia's appearance.


While I don't agree with the "fat shaming" posts we've seen I feel Nia's size does play into the discussion because she clearly needs more practice controlling her body, she seems to have no control over what she is doing and how much force to use in Pro Wrestling everyone one of the injuries she has has caused has been her not looking after her opponant.

She was called up way too early because of who she is and what she represents for the company but after this incident I think it's time to send her back to developmental to learn her job now.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Look at AJ/Bryan tonight or countless other wrestlers. They know how to work a punch and trade them regularly. Sure sometimes a person might get stiffed but nothing approaching the assault Nia committed on Becky. There was no nuance or skill in working that punch,it appeared downright intentional and malicious. Becky looks like she has been in a car wreck. Yet Nia remains employed solely for her bloodline. There is no discernible thing she is good at doing except being big. She is a perpetual botch machine and should be sent down until she can learn this trade or send her away if she can't get any better.


The men hit each other all the time. It happens.

Remember Braun and Lesnar? Braun accidentally followed through and tagged Lesnar. Lesnar unprofessionally on purpose tried to hurt Braun in retaliation. I could tell you I would bet anything if that was Kane(instead of Lesnar), he would not retaliated. Total class that guy.


----------



## Jam

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia death threats now lul, but it's ok cause it's Nia



Disruptive_One said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057473864748425216Like I said earlier. Nia’s punch was intentional. And Alexa put her up to it.


I hope this is a joke



ThEmB0neZ said:


> So Alexa's Triple H to Nia's is Rikishi. Like when HHH told Rikishi to run over Stone Cold with a car....:hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness Alexa is friends with Becky in real life but for some reason Nia looked like she had a problem with Becky in real life. Becky is liked by many backstage so this would be the first person that has heat with Becky. If I was Nia I would be kissing Becky's ass and saying sorry everyday for a year.
> 
> 
> If somehow it comes out Nia did that on purpose. Then Nia should be fired. She could've ended Becky's career with that punch.


This is dumb too

Nia & Becky are also friends, pictures have already been shown to you

I get it Nia fucked up there but A LOT of you need to stop being silly & typing on emotion cause your favourite got shelved. It's a bad situation but the ridiculous spoon bending when criticising Nia is pathetic. They're friends, she doesn't hate her, she wouldn't just randomly hit her on purpose, it was incompetence.


----------



## Hillhank

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Look at AJ/Bryan tonight or countless other wrestlers. They know how to work a punch and trade them regularly. Sure sometimes a person might get stiffed but nothing approaching the assault Nia committed on Becky. There was no nuance or skill in working that punch,it appeared downright intentional and malicious. Becky looks like she has been in a car wreck. Yet Nia remains employed solely for her bloodline. There is no discernible thing she is good at doing except being big. She is a perpetual botch machine and should be sent down until she can learn this trade or send her away if she can't get any better.


I wouldn't be surprised if it was intentional either

lets face Becky is not one of there girls like Charlotte, Ronda, and Nia 

same reason all the former TNA is generally buried


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Thanks a lot Nia! You are such a dangerous worker! And also a boring wrestler with no talent! How dare you rob us a match between Ronda and Becky! It is going to suck if Becky has to miss time from this accident. She's on a role and is clearly over. So many male wrestlers would die to get a reaction like what she has been getting.


----------



## utvolzac

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Zappers said:


> Question. What does Nia Jax's weight or appearance have anything to do with the accident that happened on Monday?
> 
> Discussion of the accident alone should be the discussion. Not Nia's appearance.


Her weight is completely relevant when you start throwing real punches. Hence weight classes between fighters in boxing & MMA.

When someone with a 100lb + weight advantage connects with a full force punch to an unsuspecting opponent, it’s a big fuckin deal. And if Nia doesn’t know that, then she has no business throwing a punch in the first place.

This would be the equivalent of Brock (285lbs) hitting Rey Mysterio (175lbs) as hard as he could. Nia’s billed weight is 272, Becky’s is 135. So this is actually, significantly worse.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



zrc said:


> They'll throw everything at Nia to fit their narrative. Time and time again people here say the women have heat with the others. When it's proven there is absolutely no heat between any of the women every time! Whatever gets them through the day. :lmao
> 
> If it was the other way around, nobody here would've batted an eyelid.


If it was the other way around, this would've been the FIRST time. Not the......50'th?


----------



## Mear

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

So, Becky Lynch isn't gonna lose to Ronda Rousey ( so she keeps a strong booking ) and the fans are gonna feel like she is held back one more time ( so she will be even more over ). 

As long as this isn't a hard injury that cost her years of wrestling, this will do her more good than bad in the long run


----------



## A PG Attitude

Just seen the punch for the first time. Looked very stiff


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

#FireNia


----------



## Death Rider

Zappers said:


> Tuff one.
> 
> Pretty amazing. Becky takes a shot at Alexa for being injured. Then suffers the the exact same injury. Karma.
> 
> Lesson learned, never joke about injuries.


Once again you prove to be one of the worst posters on this site.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I didn't think it possible, but Nia is worse than Rosa Mendes. She needs to find a new calling because it sure as hell isn't pro wrestling.


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia Vs Brock plz.


----------



## greasykid1

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I've been watching wrestling long enough to know an intentional stiff shot from an accidental one. The video posted on Twitter showing Nia straight up slugging Becky in the face is, in my opinion, grounds for suspension.

This is not an emotional response, saying that Nia is dangerous etc. I'm saying, if I were in the relevant position in WWE and I took this one incident, in isolation, with that footage of Nia literally punching someone in the face as hard as she could, a few days before that person's high profile match, I'd be in Vince's office calling for Nia to be punished for intentionally injuring a co-worker.

There is no way that a professional wrestler accidentally punches someone so hard that they cause a severe concussion. The only way to even achieve that is to not be pulling the punch AT ALL. The suggestion that Becky was "too close" is patently ridiculous. The difference of a few inches would not have made any difference to a completely full force punch.

At the very least, Nia's actions need to be closely scrutinized. Intentional - suspension, as a minimum. And if it's claimed to be an accident, then she really does need a hell of a lot of retraining.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Jam said:


> Nia death threats now lul, but it's ok cause it's Nia
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is a joke
> 
> 
> 
> This is dumb too
> 
> *Nia & Becky are also friends, pictures have already been shown to you*
> 
> I get it Nia fucked up there but A LOT of you need to stop being silly & typing on emotion cause your favourite got shelved. It's a bad situation but the ridiculous spoon bending when criticising Nia is pathetic. They're friends, she doesn't hate her, she wouldn't just randomly hit her on purpose, it was incompetence.





What pictures? I haven't seen a Nia and Becky picture together outside of the Carpool Karaoke thing. Also taking pictures with your co-workers does not mean they are friends. 



"she doesn't hate her" How do you know this? I'm not saying this is true because Becky is not that type of person but you could tell she wasn't happy about it and was pissed off on SD. For all you know she lost Nia's number and not picking up the phone. I'm just saying Nia looked like she did it on purpose, I never said she actually did. It could come down to Nia just being clumsy and bad. 

Nia is going to keep getting shit on until she's apologizes and says she fucked up and would never hurt Becky on purpose. Nia is quiet right now and that is probably WWE throwing her under the bus just so she gets booed out of the building against Ronda.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Mango13 said:


> As much as I don’t want to be cynical and think she did it on purpose it’s hard not to think that after watching the video footage. I mean there is just no excuse for it. You don’t throw a bomb like that when you are supposed to be fake fighting...


What I don't understand is how do you break someone's face and give them a concussion with a punch without doing it on purpose?

You're either a fucking retard, or you're malicious. Pick one. Because those are the only options that exist in this scenario. 

Unless the "broken face" and concussion are both works, and it's just a broken nose with a black eye. But it doesn't seem like it's a work.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



greasykid1 said:


> I've been watching wrestling long enough to know an intentional stiff shot from an accidental one. The video posted on Twitter showing Nia straight up slugging Becky in the face is, in my opinion, grounds for suspension.
> 
> This is not an emotional response, saying that Nia is dangerous etc. I'm saying, if I were in the relevant position in WWE and I took this one incident, in isolation, with that footage of Nia literally punching someone in the face as hard as she could, a few days before that person's high profile match, I'd be in Vince's office calling for Nia to be punished for intentionally injuring a co-worker.
> 
> There is no way that a professional wrestler accidentally punches someone so hard that they cause a severe concussion. The only way to even achieve that is to not be pulling the punch AT ALL. The suggestion that Becky was "too close" is patently ridiculous. The difference of a few inches would not have made any difference to a completely full force punch.
> 
> At the very least, Nia's actions need to be closely scrutinized. Intentional - suspension, as a minimum. And if it's claimed to be an accident, then she really does need a hell of a lot of retraining.


I totally agree. I've seen my fair share of stiff shots. It looked like Nia was going for her best Jon Jones imitation. No attempt to slow down.

How WWE (primarily Stephanie I imagine) feels about Nia is like "this is lightning in a bottle", that if they put her down to development, that they may lose the angle they use to try and sell her as both a wrestler and a public relations ambassador. And it's that spot that just makes me skeptical she'll ever double down and work hard.

A massive shame for Lynch. If Survivor Series went well, this was her opportunity to get that Austin vs Hart deal going for her & Rousey.


----------



## Jam

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> What pictures? I haven't seen a Nia and Becky picture together outside of the Carpool Karaoke thing. Also taking pictures with your co-workers does not mean they are friends.
> 
> 
> 
> "she doesn't hate her" How do you know this? I'm not saying this is true because Becky is not that type of person but you could tell she wasn't happy about it and was pissed off on SD. For all you know she lost Nia's number and not picking up the phone. I'm just saying Nia looked like she did it on purpose, I never said she actually did. It could come down to Nia just being clumsy and bad.
> 
> Nia is going to keep getting shit on until she's apologizes and says she fucked up and would never hurt Becky on purpose. Nia is quiet right now and that is probably WWE throwing her under the bus just so she gets booed out of the building against Ronda.


Oh you're being serious :bryanlol

Of course she was pissed, anyone in her position would be pissed, but there's no need to resort to garbage tin hat stuff about them hating each other. No one has ever said that & no matter how much you move the goalposts on the photos taken whenever they've been together (which is rare) there's been no problem.

Be mad about the accident whatever but no need to make up crap about them not liking each other or Nia not liking her or whatever. Saying Nia could've done it on purpose for made up reasons is incredibly stupid & unnecessary :lol

Also the reason why Nia hasn't said anything publicly (which she doesn't need to btw, don't need to appease fans, she may have apologised internally we don't know) is cause WWE is obviously gonna use this to get heat on Nia cause they decided that she's a heel this week lol


----------



## Lorromire

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Sincere said:


> You're either a fucking retard, or you're malicious. Pick one. Because those are the only options that exist in this scenario.


"You either did it on purpose, or you're dumb as fuck."

Never thought a CM Punk quote would come in handy.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Making fun of Nia for her weight is going a bit far, but people couldn't give less of a fuck about going too far with her right now given she went too far with Becky's face.

And her weight 100% matters here. I mentioned before in an earlier post that I boxed in a boxing gym with amateur boxers and trainees before, so lemme tell a story of why weight's relevant.

I am a VERY light person. I'm 5'8'' with an above average wingspan of 71''(average for someone my height would be 68''). At the time I was in the flyweight/super flyweight class, trying ever so desperately to get that weight up. My coach decided to put me up in spars against another boxer, this one another trainee who weighed a little more than me(he was if I recall a super bantamweight) but he was shorter than me by a few inches and his reach was nothing special.

That dude, I contended with. I outreached him and my punches hit hard and fast for someone at that weight. We had a good time, and it was pretty competitive for sparring matches.

Once though, coach decided to put me up against another boxer. This one was taller than me, had a longer reach, and was a lightweight/super lightweight or something like that. Thats a difference of like twenty/thirty pounds on me. Coach telling the dude, "Oh, fight him(me), he'll surprise you, he fights differently, he thinks differently"

Well fuck me thanks Coach cause I basically got toyed with. It was almost entirely one sided against me. I think I maybe landed a whole two punches in a nine minute three round spar. Don't ask me to tell you how many I got hit with. Holy shit.

So I can imagine what it would be like to be clocked by someone who's weight difference is over 100 pounds over me, and yeah FUCK THAT NOISE.

Nia could have killed Becky had that punch had enough force, been at a certain angle, and if she was intending to fuck her up. Don't tell me you do that level of damage to someone accidentally because I've pulled punches at that gym and thrown the kind of punch you want to throw and I've never caused that level of damage to someone.

Know how Becky got her concussion? The most I've done is give someone a headache with them going, "Jeez, he hits hard for someone his weight". <-- Thats because you don't fuck with ANY person who trained to box, even if they're at minimum weight. Knowing HOW to throw a punch is gonna do far more damage than just putting weight behind it with no thought.

I'm sure Nia just put her weight into her strike as opposed to having the knowledge of how to properly utilize it(I doubt she's trained to box like others have in the world) but goddamn, no excuses for her. If you know you're that much larger than your opponent, you'd know not to throw a punch like she did. Especially in professional wrestling.

So fuck it. Put her back in NXT/training or throw her in the bin and let her find a new calling in life.


----------



## Stadhart02

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I still think that Nia is the token fatty for the fat female fans out there...the "if she can do it, so can I" crap for the fatties (feminists hate seeing attractive women anywhere)

either way this is pretty bad and I'm always reluctant to call for people to lose their jobs but something needs to give with this considering it isn't a first offence


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

anyone looked at the WWE stocks, it seems they took a nose dive after Beckys injury. Now is the time to buy in


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



ellthom said:


> anyone looked at the WWE stocks, it seems they took a nose dive after Beckys injury. Now is the time to buy in


I wouldn't be surprised if PPV buyrates dropped for Survivor Series, how many people (me incuded) only intended to watch this PPV for Becky v Ronda and Brock v AJ 2? Now after one Smackdown both matches are off the card including my interest in this PPV.


----------



## SubAlum75

I think Becky is fine to wrestle. I think WWE doesn't want Rousey to lose and the right move was for Becky to win at SS. Rousey would have been boo'd mercilessly if she won and that is not good for business.


----------



## guts64

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

If anything Nia is doing a favor to Becky. Lynch will be more over after that and she just gave the kiss of death to Charlotte by choosing her as her replacement for Survivor Series.
Now Becky has a free path to not only face Ronda at Wrestlemania but to be in the main event of the show.
And also the visual of a triumphant bloody Lynch could become a true iconic moment.


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

yall still foaming over this shit? sheesh


----------



## Jason C. Doucette

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I could just imagine if Nia did such a thing to Ronda.

:bearer


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

So this fucking stupid bitch Nia ruined the best thing going on in the WWE right now. It wouldn't surprise me if she did it on purpose, she seems like that kind of person.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I give credit to WWE for trying to make up for this, but there's no doubt it's still a disaster.

WHY is Nia still employed? This is far from the first time she's injured someone. But fine, that happens in this business. What makes it worse is that she has no redeeming qualities whatsoever. Terrible talker. Her only passable matches are with Ronda and the ones Sasha and Asuka dragged out of her. She has improved not one iota since leaving NXT. Then you add all the injuries she's caused on top of this.

There's just zero upsides to her.


----------



## roblewis87

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

When watching it at the time, I did find it weird initially to see Becky on the floor holding her face, because it wasn't clear at all why the champ was in that position to begin with. 

That punch though, the stance, the power delivered through it. That was as stiff as it gets. 

If deliberate that's completely unprofessional. If an accident she's an unsafe worker.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*










The more I look at this the more it looks like retaliation, I wonder what Becky did prior the punch Nia took offence too, now I'm not defending Nia I think she's an unsafe worker and this is an extrememly dangerous and stiff shot I'm just looking for reason now because this wasn't careless in my eyes (based on this gif) and looks deliberate.


----------



## jroc72191

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I still think she potatoed her on purpose. that was a worked punch that even middle school students can do and her big ass fucked it up


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Terrible, feel sorry for Becky.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



tommo010 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if PPV buyrates dropped for Survivor Series, how many people (me incuded) only intended to watch this PPV for Becky v Ronda and Brock v AJ 2? Now after one Smackdown both matches are off the card including my interest in this PPV.


ikr... just very unfortunate, I was probably looking forward to Survivor Series more than the NxT show for once because of the Becky/Ronda match.


----------



## karebear

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

becky should tell wwe it's her or nia, wwe need becky a fuck ton more than they need nia with all this women's revolution crap because becky is currently the only person in wwe worth watching even including male wrestlers, nia on the other hand from what i've read injures a lot of people and encourages people to stay fatties, she's the female mable/viscera.


----------



## SubAlum75

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I think the WWE is protecting Ronda on this. I think Becky is fine (granted, a nice looking shiner).

Becky is SUPER hot right now. She deserves to go over. However, that would be at the expense of Golden Girl Rousey. WWE will protect Ronda at all expense. Look at how they have built her up thus far!! 

The crowd would boo Ronday mercilessly if she beat Becky at SS.


----------



## jroc72191

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Showstopper said:


> The best part it most of the people who are saying to not bash Nia are the same people who were critical of others in the past who injured people.


they'll stick up for nia fatts because something about fat pride or something


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Give Nia a knockout punch into her arsenal


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



zrc said:


> Give Nia a knockout punch into her arsenal


......so she can fuck it up?

Not the time to joke a career threatening injury.


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

So I have a few comments:

1. Becky comes out looking great, overall. She was a complete BADASS on Raw, and still looked like a million bucks on Smackdown with her promo/presence. No issue with her hugging Charlotte either - there's a lot of history there and even after their feud i could see a hug in this situation - doesn't mean they can't go right back to fighting next week.

2. I was mostly ok overall with all the women in the ring on Smackdown. The one thing i HATED was Charlotte's comment about "smackdown brand supremacy". I didn't watch all of the shows leading up to survivor series, but it looked to me like Becky and Ronda made it personal about Becky vs Ronda. Neither wrestler gives a shit about brand supremacy - and neither should Charlotte. Her mssg should have been "Ronda i'm better than u and ill prove it" or something like that.

3. I'm mostly ok with how WWE handled it. Let's be honnest it's not their fault, it's last minute, they were in a tough spot

4. I hope they keep this feud red hot and it leads to a Becky vs Ronda at mania. A triple threat "could" work but i'd rather it be 1vs1. 

5. Why the fuck did they show Nia Jax's footage of hitting Becky on tv? All this does is put Nia over HUGE kayfabe wise. Kayfabe none of this is supposed to be fake, they're all "real" punches. They basically just showed that one punch of Nia knocked Becky the fuck out. Bad look.

I dont really care if they fire Nia or not (as everyone here is calling). But Kayfabe wise you absolutely do NOT put her over as the one who knocked Becky out. Why aren't more people commenting about that?


----------



## Tag89

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

reaction from asuka:


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



WWEfan4eva said:


> Where did Dana knee her in the face?


Good question. That's a super stupid decision right there. If you know you suck like Dana does, why even attempt a knee to a downed opponents face.


----------



## Raw is Ronda

*Ryback defends Nia Jax in an expletive filled exchange with Bryan Alvarez*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062468412490698752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062533598060761088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062614025018630144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062625441591156736


----------



## Kayfaberules

It's took me a while to get Becky but I did on RAW, she reeled me in hook, line and sinker, the fact it came from a botch makes it even better, it made it organic, she found herself in a difficult situation and she just ran with it; the blood smeered all over her face, with her orange hair, it all just looked so iconic, particularly with the clear attitude she was showing, she wasfar to clean cut as a face for me, not Bayley levels of clean cut but it all felt too polite, even the heel turn while decent, I wasn't sure if it was going to be enough to solve the problems I saw in her but shes been excellent for a while now, my opinion of her hasn't changed on that RAW performance however thats the iconic moment top performers are remembered for, I'm finally seeing what many others claimed they could see for a long time now.


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: Ryback defends Nia Jax in an expletive filled exchange with Bryan Alvarez*

Ryback flex in front of a vet then got schooled :lol


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: Ryback defends Nia Jax in an expletive filled exchange with Bryan Alvarez*

A shit worker defending another one. Well color me surprised.


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Wahoo I'm.getting censored now.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Ryback defends Nia Jax in an expletive filled exchange with Bryan Alvarez*


----------



## Nothing Finer

*Re: Ryback defends Nia Jax in an expletive filled exchange with Bryan Alvarez*


----------



## Tag89

*Re: Ryback defends Nia Jax in an expletive filled exchange with Bryan Alvarez*

an absolute thundercunt defending another absolute thundercunt

nothing to see here


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Ryback being a fucking moron. What a shock.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Ryback is all about the safety!


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I feel Ryback is defending himself in his post.


----------



## Shellyrocks

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Ryback is hypocrite the amount of times he botched its lucky nobody got hurt


----------



## jroc72191

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Zappers said:


> Question. What does Nia Jax's weight or appearance have anything to do with the accident that happened on Monday?
> 
> Discussion of the accident alone should be the discussion. Not Nia's appearance.


easy, if she weren't so fat and uncoordinated she might have thrown the punch better and not injured becky lynch!


----------



## BrieMode

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Good question. That's a super stupid decision right there. If you know you suck like Dana does, why even attempt a knee to a downed opponents face.


you better not dummy. Dana was the one who protect Becky after Nia KO her


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Blacklist this waste of space. Nothing good can come of her continued employment. How many people does she have to injure before this dumpster fire is extinguished for good?


----------



## Clique

Bobholly39 said:


> Why the fuck did they show Nia Jax's footage of hitting Becky on tv? All this does is put Nia over HUGE kayfabe wise. Kayfabe none of this is supposed to be fake, they're all "real" punches. They basically just showed that one punch of Nia knocked Becky the fuck out. Bad look.
> 
> I dont really care if they fire Nia or not (as everyone here is calling). But Kayfabe wise you absolutely do NOT put her over as the one who knocked Becky out. Why aren't more people commenting about that?


I could legit see WWE putting Nia over more as a monster heel riding the wave from this incident and impending reactions. Nia will taunt her opponents with “I’ll break your face” to rub it in more ala “Owen 3:16 says I just broke your neck.” Becky would ultimately slay Nia. Program writes itself if WWE runs with it.


----------



## BrieMode

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Blacklist this waste of space. Nothing good can come of her continued employment. How many people does she have to injure before this dumpster fire is extinguished for good?



I think Seth injured more people than Nia.. and he is good.. so Jax should be as well


----------



## Tag89

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



BrieMode said:


> you better not dummy. *Dana was the one who protect Becky* after Nia KO her


lol good joke



BrieMode said:


> I think *Seth injured more people than Nia*.. and he is good.. so Jax should be as well


he hasn't

he also has talent i.e can wrestle and talk


----------



## I AM Glacier

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia Jax is such a joke in every way possible.
Get her the fuck off the roster.


----------



## BrieMode

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Tag89 said:


> lol good joke
> 
> 
> 
> he hasn't
> 
> he also has talent i.e can wrestle and talk












check your facts first and then come and start talk shit  

Yes he has - John Cena, Sting, Finn Balor and himself many times :aj3 

Yeah maybe he can wrestle but talk? Oh honey no


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



BrieMode said:


> you better not dummy. Dana was the one who protect Becky after Nia KO her


Huh? The fuck you talking about. Can't make a coherent sentence but calling me dumb :no:


----------



## Tag89

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



BrieMode said:


> check your facts first and then come and start talk shit
> 
> Yes he has - John Cena, Sting, Finn Balor and himself many times :aj3
> 
> Yeah maybe he can wrestler but talk? Oh honey no


wow, dana finally did something. took long enough?

so rollins has injured...2 people? sting wasn't his fault btw, but you'd know that if you checked your facts

nia has injured 5+

do the math sweetie


----------



## BrieMode

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Tag89 said:


> so rollins has injured...2 people? sting wasn't his fault btw, but you'd know that if you checked your facts
> 
> nia has injured 5+
> 
> do the math sweetie


nia injued becky and bayley lol


----------



## Death Rider

BrieMode said:


> Tag89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol good joke
> 
> 
> 
> he hasn't
> 
> he also has talent i.e can wrestle and talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check your facts first and then come and start talk shit <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Yes he has - John Cena, Sting, Finn Balor and himself many times <img src="http://i.imgur.com/JbeEjrD.png" border="0" alt="" title="AJ" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Yeah maybe he can wrestle but talk? Oh honey no
Click to expand...

Nia jax has injuried more then 3. Charlotte, becky, bayley, zelina and I think I missed some too. So honey get your facts right


----------



## Tag89

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



BrieMode said:


> nia injued becky and bayley *(and piss and charlotte and zelina)* lol


lol, fixed that for you sweetie


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

At this point only trolls and idiots are still defending Jax.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



jroc72191 said:


> easy, if she weren't so fat and uncoordinated she might have thrown the punch better and not injured becky lynch!


Ah, yes. There it is. That's the reason. Because she's fat.

Because she's fat. Hmmm.


What was the reason why Jinder punched Finn in the jaw?

What was the reason why Braun kneed Lesnar?

What was the reason why Sasha almost crippled Paige and retired her?

What was the reason why Nakamura almost crippled Cena?

What was the reason why Seth Rollins broke Cena's nose?

What was the reason why Rey Mysterio broke Undertaker's face?

What was the reason why Owen Hart broke Steve Austin's neck?

.....Because they were fat?


I can do this all day. People got to stop the Nia appearance bashing. It was an accident. Nia needs to be more careful. Period.


----------



## BrieMode

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Roy Mustang said:


> Nia jax has injuried more then 3. Charlotte, becky, bayley, zelina and I think I missed some too. So honey get your facts right


Charlotte? Where? Cutie Pie.. u should stop :eva

like i don't give a single shit about Nia but it's just the same case like was with Brie. She is not a indy darling so people shit on her but if Rollins or someone else do stuff like that it's totally fine. For me this stuff gonna make Becky a much bigger star but anyway.. have a good days cuties! ;*



Tag89 said:


> lol, fixed that for you sweetie


Zelina? It was Tamina fault and Alexa was injured by everyone on the roster so.. :aj3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I would hope that none here are trying to defend the indefensible. Nia is 100% at fault here and unsafe to work with at any speed. She doesn't even meet the minimum standards of mediocre. Woe to anyone that has to set foot in the ring with this liability and absolute joke of a performer.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Clique said:


> I could legit see WWE putting Nia over more as a monster heel riding the wave from this incident and impending reactions. Nia will taunt her opponents with “I’ll break your face” to rub it in more ala “Owen 3:16 says I just broke your neck.” Becky would ultimately slay Nia. Program writes itself if WWE runs with it.


With her shrill voice, this sounds nightmarish. 

Seriously, her pitch is Vicki tier.


----------



## jroc72191

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Stadhart02 said:


> I still think that Nia is the token fatty for the fat female fans out there...*the "if she can do it, so can I" crap for the fatties (feminists hate seeing attractive women anywhere)
> *
> either way this is pretty bad and I'm always reluctant to call for people to lose their jobs but something needs to give with this considering it isn't a first offence




sooo shes the female Daniel bryan then?


----------



## Tag89

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BrieMode said:


> Zelina? *It was Tamina fault *and Alexa was injured by everyone on the roster so.. :aj3


more incorrect facts :aj3

zelina suffered a concussion when nia eliminated her at the evolution battle royal

run along now sweetie


----------



## Jason C. Doucette

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Black Maw said:


> They need to stop having these throw away matches before big ppvs. First Alexa, now Becky.
> 
> Edit: They should've just had Nia face Rhonda in her place and made Nia tape via shoot armbar as punishment.


Beautiful...you know how WWE pandered to the "Reality Era"? They should've came out and booked Nia vs Ronda and told her if she wanted to play fast and loose - then she could play that way with Ronda.... and then have Rousey rip her fucking arm off.

"Oops... accident!"


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia injured Zelina.
Nia injured Becky. 

Wanna know something? Shell still be there when all is said and.done. So matters not one iota. 

Paint it how you like, but that's the T.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601
what a twat


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Zappers said:


> Ah, yes. There it is. That's the reason. Because she's fat.
> 
> Because she's fat. Hmmm.
> 
> 
> What was the reason why Jinder punched Finn in the jaw?
> 
> What was the reason why Braun kneed Lesnar?
> 
> What was the reason why Sasha almost crippled Paige and retired her?
> 
> What was the reason why Nakamura almost crippled Cena?
> 
> What was the reason why Seth Rollins broke Cena's nose?
> 
> What was the reason why Rey Mysterio broke Undertaker's face?
> 
> What was the reason why Owen Hart broke Steve Austin's neck?
> 
> .....Because they were fat?
> 
> 
> I can do this all day. People got to stop the Nia appearance bashing. It was an accident. Nia needs to be more careful. Period.


Once is an accident.

7 times over your career, apparently more back in NXT, and 3 within the last few months ; it's not an accident, you fucking suck at your job and either need to go back to developmental or go home.

This isn't hard to understand.


----------



## Death Rider

zrc said:


> Nia injured Zelina.
> Nia injured Becky.
> 
> Wanna know something? Shell still be there when all is said and.done. So matters not one iota.
> 
> Paint it how you like, but that's the T.


And that is what makes this worse because nia jax won't get any punishment for her incompetence.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601
> what a twat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601
> what a twat


Fire this sack of shit, this absolutely worthless waste of space. Still waiting for someone to enlighten me as to what this unprofessional idiot brings to WWE other than being employed due to bloodline.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Ok so judging by Jax's new tweet, they're gonna use this as fuel for her heel turn.

Do I have a right to be angered by this is the question though.
I realize by getting angry I'm feeding into it and 'getting worked' but at the same time I don't feel like it's the same thing.

In NJPW, when the Styles Clash broke someone's neck because they tucked their head, they used that as fuel to make the Styles Clash a 'killer' move but it was also a genuine accident.

Nia Jax has injured 7 women and apparently more so when does it stop being a work and start being irresponsible by WWE to continue pushing her/using her?


----------



## Tag89

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601
> what a twat


lol is she for real

cue the usual 'DON'T WORK YOURSELF INTO A SHOOT BROTHER' etc comments


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Once is an accident.
> 
> 7 times over your career, apparently more back in NXT, and 3 within the last few months ; it's not an accident, you fucking suck at your job and either need to go back to developmental or go home.
> 
> This isn't hard to understand.


I'm not defending Nia. She definitely needs to be more careful in the ring and alter her style.

But just to be CRYSTAL CLEAR.

You are 100% behind Sasha Banks and Ronda Rousey either going back to development or retiring.


----------



## Death Rider

If that is not in character then she is a piece of shit. Hopefully it is her heeling it up otherwise fuck her.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601
> what a twat


What a absolute cunt. She not only does this shit on purpose, but then tweets about her busted hand.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia sucks. How does she have any defenders? I don't care about her appearance at all. She's a unsafe terrible worker and she's not getting safer. 




























































She also injured Alexa in there Backlash match. The woman is unsafe.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Zappers said:


> I'm not defending Nia. She definitely needs to be more careful in the ring and alter her style.
> 
> But just to be CRYSTAL CLEAR.
> 
> You are 100% behind Sasha Banks and Ronda Rousey either going back to development or retiring.


Ronda and Sasha haven't injured 7 women, many of these injuries happening recently so I don't get what point you're trying to make.


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601
> what a twat


Jesus, what a fucking mule.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601
> what a twat


What an asshole.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Fire this sack of shit, this absolutely worthless waste of space. Still waiting for someone to enlighten me as to what this unprofessional idiot brings to WWE other than being employed due to bloodline.


Yeah, I can't defend that tweet by Nia. That was a really poor choice. Shouldn't be bringing up another person's injuries regardless if it's joking (in character) or not. Very bad karma. Especially in the business of professional wrestling.

Go ask Becky Lynch about her tweets to Alexa Bliss and how that turned out.


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Clique said:


> I could legit see WWE putting Nia over more as a monster heel riding the wave from this incident and impending reactions. Nia will taunt her opponents with “I’ll break your face” to rub it in more ala “Owen 3:16 says I just broke your neck.” Becky would ultimately slay Nia. Program writes itself if WWE runs with it.


I suppose that's possible but:

1. I doubt they are thinking that far ahead, since they were apparently scrambling big time last minute with what to do

2. Nia is on Raw Becky on smackdown. Maybe that feud/match happens at some point but there's no real direct path for it in the near future

3. All Nia did is punch Becky. Charlotte did like a million times worst to her in their last match. Kayfabe a "punch" shouldn't mean crap lol. Even if you want to run with "Nia injured Becky - Becky has to get revenge" angle - don't actually "show" the footage. It's just a punch. Kayfabe wise a punch is super weak.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601
> what a twat


Is she for fucking real.

Is she really trying to gain sympathy for having a little cut on her knuckle.

Hate is a strong word but fuck it, I hate this useless sack of garbage, she's the absolute worst.


----------



## WindPhoenix

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia is using Becky to get heel heat.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601
> what a twat


Oh no!!! That's her cake eating hand too!!

Poor Nia.......


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Ronda and Sasha haven't injured 7 women, many of these injuries happening recently so I don't get what point you're trying to make.



Huh? Have you not seen the list of people Sasha injured? Permanently retired a fellow wrestler. Not to mention injuries to herself. She's been injuring people since NXT.

Have you not seen what Ronda has been doing? Open your eyes. She just single handily took out Alexa Bliss not once but TWICE. Which caused her to be out of action for two months, terminating the mixed match tournament and a premier scheduled match at Evolution ... and is still not cleared yet.

Again not defending Nia. If Nia goes, then Sasha and Ronda have to go too by your standards. I'm fine with all three leaving or going back to development.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601
> what a twat












I hope it feels like shit. Dumb cunt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062753374443978752
Becky gonna kill you.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Roy Mustang said:


> And that is what makes this worse because nia jax won't get any punishment for her incompetence.


She's not going to be punished because she's the draw for fat.... i mean Plus sized women.


----------



## Tornado31619

*Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062429937330802691

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062493296679882752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062516431307333633
Oh dear.

They won’t release her, because she’s their only means of milking Roman’s cancer in the women’s division, but she’s definitely not winning the title now.


----------



## BrieMode

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Tag89 said:


> more incorrect facts :aj3
> 
> zelina suffered a concussion when nia eliminated her at the evolution battle royal
> 
> run along now sweetie


bc tamina didn't catch her :aj3


----------



## Chelsea

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

She wasn't going to win the title from Ronda anyway, she got her WM moment and also won at Evolution. That's more than enough.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Good

it's very much deserved.
She's injured too many in a short amount of time and this time also ruined the hottest Survivor Series match.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Good.

She should.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Rightfully so.


----------



## Stalingrad9

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Maybe the girls aren't as tough as the guys, just a thought.

On a serious note, stop getting pissed off over a tweet. Becky's going and burying everybody on Twitter, so Nia can go and use her injury for a little heat.


----------



## WindPhoenix

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Nia went into business for herself in that brawl and was trying to get an angle with Becky.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Can't say i'm surprised, but what difference will it make if WWE doesn't punish her appropriately? She'll just be allowed to continue what she's doing and probably end up hurting someone else. If it was anyone else you can bet they would be released.


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Out of every wrestler in the company (both male and female) - Nia Jax was "put over" the most on tv this week. They showed how 1 "punch" is enough to break Becky's face on the smackdown recap at start of show.

All of the chairs and tables and brutality Charlotte put Becky through in her matches recently didn't phase Becky - but 1 punch from Nia destroys her.

I still can't get past how idiotic that was.

I don't really care about heat on Nia or not, and if they fire her or not. It's an accident i get that - punish her or dont, i really am less concerned about that aspect of it. I just still don't understand how they thought showing that on tv was a good idea for Kayfabe.


----------



## Hangman

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

This was the only match I wanted to watch :fuck


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

All they did was put over that she has a good straight right hand. I laugh at reports like this, not to mention what the hell are they really gonna do to her?


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Never change Wrestling Forum
This thread has been hilarious. 

Peace.


----------



## Clique

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062753374443978752
> Becky gonna kill you.


Yeah they are gonna work it.

From the fans there is legit love and hate for Becky and Nia respectively. This is now a program.


----------



## Hangman

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

She's going to be the big show 2.0 with the knockout punch :trolldog


----------



## EC3$$

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Maybe nia will be sad and eat a shit ton of food because she’s sad

Wait...


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Good. Fuck her... She legitimately brings nothing to the table other than being in a certain bloodline.

Like i said before...

If I sucked at every aspect of my job and didn't improve after years of "training", injured my co-workers, etc. I'd be getting the boot, and it would be deserved.

Nia is a prime example of being employed because of who she's related to.

She's a fucking absolute shitshow out there.


----------



## I AM Glacier

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Add this to the list of people she's injured.

FIRE
HER
SORRY
ASS


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

The double standard about tweets is amazing around here. Becky shades a severely injured Alexa and people are literally creaming their pants saying Becky is the greatest most hilarious and cool person on earth Nia makes a tweet about this situation and people are willing to fucking murder her over it. Get a fucking grip people. If one isn't too far and is acceptable then so is this.

It for Becky that she is injured but life goes on.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> The double standard about tweets is amazing around here. Becky shades a severely injured Alexa and people are literally creaming their pants saying Becky is the greatest most hilarious and cool person on earth Nia makes a tweet about this situation and people are willing to fucking murder her over it. Get a fucking grip people. If one isn't too far and is acceptable then so is this.
> 
> It for Becky that she is injured but life goes on.


You forget Alexa threw the first shot on Twitter so she started it, also they have a kayfabe past as well with Alexa abusing Becky and beating her for the title.


----------



## BReal73

Hopefully they at least pull the plug on her facing Ronda Rousey. I actually get annoyed and irritated watching her, she isn't at all believable. This backstage cap segments she is involved in makes me cringe. I hope she gets released for this.
To me it looked like she put alot of weight behind her punch.
I love the comment that she is an absolute shit show out there, and she is.


----------



## Death Rider

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The double standard about tweets is amazing around here. Becky shades a severely injured Alexa and people are literally creaming their pants saying Becky is the greatest most hilarious and cool person on earth Nia makes a tweet about this situation and people are willing to fucking murder her over it. Get a fucking grip people. If one isn't too far and is acceptable then so is this.
> 
> It for Becky that she is injured but life goes on.


Depends if it is in character or not. Also becky did not injure bliss. Lastly the tweet comes off as a whiny bitch even if in character. Oh why don't people care about my hand? If she is going to tweet about it in character boast about knocking her not cry about your hand being hurt


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Such major heat that she and Becky are playing up the incident on twitter. This is only going to strengthen Nia's push in the short term. WWE now has a major heel for Rousey to take on and beat to a hero's reception.


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Uhh that doesn't tell me anything. Thanks for the late night gossip though, Sean.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

They're going to have Ronda squash Nia now. 

- Vic


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

It was a mistake, but as someone posted earlier, it made Nia look really strong.

WWE would be foolish not to capitalize on this heat. I highly doubt Nia would win the title from Ronda anyway, so just push her as a top heel since WWE is lacking that with the women.

Shinsuke downright almost killed John Cena and was still pushed heavily so it wouldn't be a good look for WWE to punish Nia for something out of her control.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I want Nia fired as much as the next guy, but I don't see what's the issue with her utilizing Becky's injury to get heat. It's standard practice in wrestling, and ultimately it is harmless. People will just hate her more, which is the point.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BarrettBarrage said:


> You forget Alexa threw the first shot on Twitter so she started it, also they have a kayfabe past as well with Alexa abusing Becky and beating her for the title.


My issue was not with Nia or Becky or anybody with their comments it's all white noise in that respect but the hypocritical masses that champion one person being a cringey ass hat and chastise another for being a cringey ass hat.


----------



## Tag89

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

disgraceful that this uncoordinated mess is still in the main event scene

should be jobbing to dana brooke and alicia fox in dark matches


----------



## Tag89

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

using social media to get 'heat' is cringe regardless of who does it



BrieMode said:


> bc tamina didn't catch her :aj3


embarrassing yourself now :aj3


----------



## BringBackTV14

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Unless she has heat with Vince, she doesn't really have any heat that matters. In fact Vince will probably use this now that Nia is heel, she'll probably now win the Survivor Series elimination match


----------



## Stalingrad9

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



Nolo King said:


> Shinsuke downright almost killed John Cena and was still pushed heavily so it wouldn't be a good look for WWE to punish Nia for something out of her control.


"No he was working stiff you don't understand it's puroresu".They are speaking with anger because the match is cancelled. 

People don't even know half the injuries that the wrestler go through.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Good. 

If they can't fire her because of The Rock or whatever, at least send her back to NXT so she can learn how to not be a literal human train wreck injuring every single person she is in the ring with. She is unsafe, unprofessional, shit and has stolen what could have been the biggest moment of Becky's career after years of being held down by this company and for what? 

Maybe in another five to ten years they can call her back up again, but not a second earlier.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

*She needs to get buried for good next time she loses a major match. I'm sick of her, her start and stop pushes, and constantly SEVERELY injuring others. She almost broke Charlotte's neck last year and now she blatantly hit Becky with a full force shoot punch. Fuck off already.*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



PrettyLush said:


> Uhh that doesn't tell me anything. Thanks for the late night gossip though, Sean.


yeah. Some dude with a verified twitter is nothing and this thread should be closed as it's not a credible source. 


I'm sure Nia feels bad, possibly responsible, but WWE isn't going to shit all over her for an accident. One person backstage saying "I saw Nia hit Becky and cause the bleeding" isn't MAJOR HEAT.


----------



## Tag89

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

'an accident'

:mj4


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Send her to the UFC and let Dana create a heavyweight division just for her.


----------



## sanefan78

That’s what she gets when she takes the HAM-fisted approach!

“Becky! You stole the last drumstick at the Thanksgiving dinner! Now you must die!”


----------



## Bliss World Order

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Accidents happen. :shrug


----------



## Abisial

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



Nolo King said:


> It was a mistake, but as someone posted earlier, it made Nia look really strong.
> 
> WWE would be foolish not to capitalize on this heat. I highly doubt Nia would win the title from Ronda anyway, so just push her as a top heel since WWE is lacking that with the women.
> 
> Shinsuke downright almost killed John Cena and was still pushed heavily so it wouldn't be a good look for WWE to punish Nia for something out of her control.


She's been on a botching spree lately what are you talking about? How was it out of her control when she literally smashed Becky in the face full force?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Only 3 pages? Wow the Brie/Liv thing seemed to bother ppl a lot more than this. Kind of surprised by that since Becky is so much more liked than Liv. But anyway...Yeah Nia seems careless in there at times, and with her being bigger than the other girls it definitely is cause for concern


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

So Becky suffered memory loss as well as a massive concussion due to the complete lack of professionalism from Nia. If someone could demonstrate that she was trying to pull that punch, I could buy that it was a botch except she didn't pull it in the slightest. No worked punch does that kind of damage so I am led to believe this was an intentional act committed with malice.

I imagine WWE will try to garner heat for Nia but it won't stick because she is incapable of maintaining it because she is an empty suit. Nepotism Nia has the shit factor and her only legacy is the stain she leaves behind.


----------



## Shellyrocks

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Nia should have heat for what she did to Becky that was a stiff punch and wasn’t the punch you get trained to do. Nia is liability get her out of her the ring


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> yeah. Some dude with a verified twitter is nothing and this thread should be closed as it's not a credible source.
> 
> 
> I'm sure Nia feels bad, possibly responsible, but WWE isn't going to shit all over her for an accident. One person backstage saying "I saw Nia hit Becky and cause the bleeding" isn't MAJOR HEAT.


https://www.cagesideseats.com/2018/...nch-injury-brock-lesnar-plans-wrestlemania-35

*Cageside makes a good point. WWE almost never shows the cause of an in ring sustained injury unless it's for an angle, like purposefully putting heat on a heel Seth for breaking Cena's nose. They know how loved Becky is now and want people to know it's Nia's fault that she can't compete in a match they all wanted to see.*


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

I mean she's injured Charlotte, Emma, Bayley, Alexa, Zelina, and now Becky, the latter two within weeks of each other. And she doesn't seem to be improving and doesn't seem to even recognize the problem. So yeah, she SHOULD have heat backstage, she's flat out dangerous to anyone that she's in the ring with. 

She also screwed up the most anticipated match on the SS card for many and derailed one of their hottest/most over performers in the process.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

I think its a given that a superstar might have heat the moment that they injure a star, a top one at that. I doubt this will affect her push at all. She'll still be jobbing out to Ronda in the next PPV.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Will they fire that fat bitch? She's The Rock and Roman Reigns' cousin.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*










LOL at Nia's lame Twitter game. That'd be like if some asshole hit a kid crossing the street and then said, "Hey, is anyone gonna ask about my car?"


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

God damn, Nia caught Becky with that right hook!

- Vic


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062753374443978752
> Becky gonna kill you.


Becky needs to move to Raw before Wrestlemania. I like that she and Nia are using it as an angle. Thats brilliant. I like when a real life situation is made into a story (even if it is just twitter).

WWE need to capitalize on that. I am sure Becky and Nia are on good terms. Even if they are not what the hell, make it an angle anyway. she needs to dominate Nia before going on to face Ronda at wrestlemania in the main event.... thats my dream anyway


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



ellthom said:


> Becky needs to move to Raw before Wrestlemania. I like that she and Nia are using it as an angle. Thats brilliant. I like when a real life situation is made into a story (even if it is just twitter).
> 
> WWE need to capitalize on that. I am sure Becky and Nia are on good terms. Even if they are not what the hell, make it an angle anyway. she needs to dominate Nia before going on to face Ronda at wrestlemania in the main event.... thats my dream anyway


And that's all it is. A dream.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Good she should have massive backstage heat. Honestly she should be fired.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



zrc said:


> And that's all it is. A dream.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Hopefully Ronda buries her at TLC. That's the most realistic best case scenario, unfortunately.

Honestly, she should just be released outright. You could say "send her back to NXT" but there are a lot of women down there much better than she is and Nia has no business cutting in front of them in line. It's clear she's not going to improve. She's had ample time and opportunity.

Nia is just a massive (no pun intended) misallocation of resources.


----------



## RamPaige

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Not surprised that instead of Nia being punished they use this to get her cheep heat as a heel because she's incapable of getting any on her own. No matter how hard they tried no one ever gave a damn about her ether feuding with Tamina(another waste of space) or teaming with her. Nia has a laundry list of women she's injured in less than 2 years but let's keep rewarding her incompetence simply because The Rock is her cousin.


----------



## Architect-Rollins

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Nia seems far more concerned with being a reality show star instead of improving her wrestling. It really shows. I didn't realize she had quite the list of people she's hurt in the ring. So yes, she absolutely should have some heat on her. Being related to The Rock really is the only thing keeping her job. Others have been fired or punished for a lot less.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Only 3 pages? Wow the Brie/Liv thing seemed to bother ppl a lot more than this. Kind of surprised by that since Becky is so much more liked than Liv. But anyway...Yeah Nia seems careless in there at times, and with her being bigger than the other girls it definitely is cause for concern


Dude there's a 40+ page thread about Becky's injury and the Becky fans are rampaging.

Edit: Anyway it says Nia has heat with the SD crew, that's meaningless, let us know when she has heat with Vince, HHH, Steph or Bucky Beaver.


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



conorsonlyfriend said:


> I've defended the 'E from time to time as just about everyone I know holds pro wrestling in utter contempt. I won't defend the company now. This company is completely shameless and always has been.
> 
> The only solution for this is for Becky to plot an exit strategy to an equally scummy but less physically dangerous niche in the world of entertainment.
> 
> How psychotic do the mcmahons have to be to try to milk this for profit? The mcmahons are nothing but thugs and conmen.


They staged an angle literally days after Eddie Guerrero DIED. Of course they'd turn this into angle.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



Jedah said:


> Hopefully Ronda buries her at TLC. That's the most realistic best case scenario, unfortunately.


Imagine the shit storm if she injures Ronda in this match.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

It's deserved and it's expected.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



Bryan Jericho said:


> Only 3 pages? Wow the Brie/Liv thing seemed to bother ppl a lot more than this. Kind of surprised by that since Becky is so much more liked than Liv.


Have you not seen the thread with near 600 replies?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Fire this unprofessional POS before she kills someone. Sorry Dwayne.


----------



## Hephaesteus

I'm pretty sure they'll play it up into her doing this cuz she knew Ronda couldn't beat becky with Ronda being offended she'd do something like that. 

As for heat with the smackdown crew? BFD at least until the draft, it means nothing.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

good


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

This news means nothing as long as Nia still gets to face Ronda at TLC for the title. If they are really pissed at her, they will take that match away from her and give it to someone who could use *AND* deserve the character boost like Sasha.


----------



## Continuum

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

female umaga should fuck ooofff!


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> The double standard about tweets is amazing around here. Becky shades a severely injured Alexa and people are literally creaming their pants saying Becky is the greatest most hilarious and cool person on earth Nia makes a tweet about this situation and people are willing to fucking murder her over it. Get a fucking grip people. If one isn't too far and is acceptable then so is this.
> 
> It for Becky that she is injured but life goes on.





Oneiros said:


> I want Nia fired as much as the next guy, but I don't see what's the issue with her utilizing Becky's injury to get heat. It's standard practice in wrestling, and ultimately it is harmless. People will just hate her more, which is the point.


Exactly. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



JDP2016 said:


> This news means nothing as long as Nia still gets to face Ronda at TLC for the title. If they are really pissed at her, they will take that match away from her and give it to someone who could use *AND* deserve the character boost like Sasha.


Rather not see Sasha get squashed thank you. If Ronda needs to feast let her feast on Nia-- keep Sasha, Bayley and Ruby far away from lady Brock.


----------



## Death Rider

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> JDP2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This news means nothing as long as Nia still gets to face Ronda at TLC for the title. If they are really pissed at her, they will take that match away from her and give it to someone who could use *AND* deserve the character boost like Sasha.
> 
> 
> 
> Rather not see Sasha get squashed thank you. If Ronda needs to feast let her feast on Nia-- keep Sasha, Bayley and Ruby far away from lady Brock.
Click to expand...

Losing to ronda is better then jobbing to the riotts non stop in meaningless tag matches.


----------



## Piers

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

It's hilarious to see Sasha Banks' fans of all people being mad at Nia for injuring coworkers.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



Roy Mustang said:


> Losing to ronda is better then jobbing to the riotts non stop in meaningless tag matches.


I disagree, at least they look competitive against the Riott Squad and usually lose to heel tactics. Ronda no-selling all their offense, hitting them with 3 moves of doom and then making them tap out to that awful arm bar is more harmful in the long term than endless rematches.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601_*Nia Jax is not even sorry at all for what she did on Raw. fpalm*_


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Almost looks like she clocked her on purpose. Maybe WWE brass put Nia up to it because they dont want Becky to be hot and fight Ronda.


----------



## Cianostays

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Yeah, I don't understand people giving out about Nia trying to use this to gain heat. Wrestling 101 to start a program out of this. Have Nia cost Becky the title (if she's cleared) at TLC. Becky eliminates Nia last to win the Rumble. Ronda vs Becky at Mania. Sorted.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*

Nia Jax's next career move.


----------



## Whoanma

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601_*Nia Jax is not even sorry at all for what she did on Raw. fpalm*_


:beckywhat :thelist :Out


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

_*Ryback of all people to defend Nia Jax. I am not surprised at all since he injured Punk twice in a span of one year and almost injured Jack Swagger as well. 

Anyone defending Nia Jax is part of the problem and there is absolutely no excuse from it. Also bringing up other wrestlers thread when it is just bout Becky Lynch and Nia Jax are completely pathetic to justify their own agendas. *_


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I'm not usually one to blame wrestlers for injuries, but there's no defending that punch from Nia. If you're that dangerous, maybe you shouldn't be in the ring.


----------



## Awareness

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Using this as a future angle is a good idea. Wrestling is at its best when it blurs the lines and makes you think there's genuine dislike between two people.


----------



## Shellyrocks

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia tweets a picture of how her fist is doing this woman is a liability and now shes mocking this with that picture I hope when Becky gets back to ring action she kicks Nia's ass and gives her a stiff shot


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601_*Nia Jax is not even sorry at all for what she did on Raw. fpalm*_


She should be more worried about the arm it's connected to..


The Man never forgets... :quite


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



Continuum said:


> female umaga should fuck ooofff!


That's incredibly insensitive to Umaga. He was talented as fuck.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Dayum! That was a helluva potato! Who told Nia to mimic Tyson-Berbick?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I disagree, at least they look competitive against the Riott Squad and usually lose to heel tactics. Ronda no-selling all their offense, hitting them with 3 moves of doom and then making them tap out to that awful arm bar is more harmful in the long term than endless rematches.


Is it really worse off? I don't get that honestly. Women like Sasha, Bayley, Asuka, etc. they're just "existing" on these shows. Whether Sasha or whoever else beats the Riott Squad or just loses in heelish fashion, it doesn't matter because it's just an endless cycle of nothingness.

A match with Ronda? Oh yeah, you're likely to lose. But outside of Summerslam, she hasn't really squashed anyone that matters. And if you have a competitive match with her on a big stage, that puts you in the public eye a hell of a lot more than being buried on Raw with another useless 6 Woman Tag that leads to nowhere.

And plus, I'm sorry, does the Armbar looking bad really matter. I mean sure it's something where the fans online will make 10 page thread about and point out on Twitter. But are the people cheering her any less for the bad Armbar? Are they booing the Armbar? Not really, so why does that matter.


----------



## Soul_Body

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062738524347289601_*Nia Jax is not even sorry at all for what she did on Raw. fpalm*_


Maybe if her fat ass didn't punch Becky like she was going for the last twinkie her hand would be ok.


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Please someone explain how that punch was simply an accident. That was not a worked punch gone wrong, that was a legit put my weight into it right hook. Did she literally forget she was in a fake fight? All one needs to do is look at that gif/video a few times and see this was more than a simple accident. You don't even see Nia react after she obviously made hard contact.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



EMGESP said:


> Please someone explain how that punch was simply an accident. That was not a worked punch gone wrong, that was a legit put my weight into it right hook. Did she literally forget she was in a fake fight? All one needs to do is look at that gif/video a few times and see this was more than a simple accident. You don't even see Nia react after she obviously made hard contact.


That was exactly what I thought. That looked totally deliberate, not worked.

It's almost like somebody told Nia to potato her. I don't want to engage in conspiracy theories but... there's something real screwy about this.


----------



## Afrolatino

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Stephanie McMahon and Triple H...




Are more record marks than the Flairs themselves...

They got Goldberg streak broken... They had AJ Lee record broken... The had Ultimate Warrior's distinction of having two titles at the same time broken...


Broken.


Stephanie McMahon and Triple H...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



EMGESP said:


> Please someone explain how that punch was simply an accident. That was not a worked punch gone wrong, that was a legit put my weight into it right hook. Did she literally forget she was in a fake fight? All one needs to do is look at that gif/video a few times and see this was more than a simple accident. You don't even see Nia react after she obviously made hard contact.


You nailed it. That was in no way a worked punch gone awry. Look at it. There was clear malicious intent behind that and no attempt to pull it. She should be in no way rewarded for this unprofessional behavior but Vince is gonna Vince.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I blame WWE for bringing her up too early. Every since she debuted on the main roster, it was clear as day that she's still green. With that being said, her heat is warranted, but I don't think they should fire her like others are saying. If they didn't fire Rollins when he broke Cena's nose or Nakamura when he broke Aries's nose, then they shouldn't fire Nia, someone they can still nurture unlike the other two. Put her back in NXT and actually let her hone her craft this time so shit like this has less of a chance of happening. On the bright side, we might get Lynch vs Rousey at WM, which is a plus. I haven't watched in weeks, so I wasn't aware of everything going on in the Lynch/Rousey rivalry anyways.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: Nia Jax has major backstage heat after injuring Becky*



Abisial said:


> She's been on a botching spree lately what are you talking about? How was it out of her control when she literally smashed Becky in the face full force?


She has been a performer for years and injured very few in that time.

This is a very rough sport, people get hurt. 

Seth ended Sting's career, destroyed Finn's shoulder and broke Cena's nose. This isn't ballet.

Also, these conspiracy theories are so damn ridiculous, shameful too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

*I'm late, but I just found out today that Nia concussed Zelina Vega too. She's GOT to go.*


----------



## Mango13

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Can't believe there are still some people defending Nia and the punch after seeing the footage :beckylol


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm late, but I just found out today that Nia concussed Zelina Vega too. She's GOT to go.*


Tamina was supposed to catch her, but what happened was Nia threw Vega so hard that not only did Vega bounce off Snuka's body and land smack dab on her face to the hard floor, but Nia also busted Tamina's nose, and she went toppling down hard from the throw too. 

Nia is just really clumsy, all the time. She has no sharpness to her motor skills in the ring. She just tosses and bulldozes. Usually it's up to the opponent to try their best to sell safely since clumsy Nia lacks the ability to protect them.


----------



## Buster Cannon

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I'm sure others have said this but at least with Seth,he's talented and he's *over*.

Let me make this clear. Nia is dog shit,ok? Nothing redeemable. There's a reason why people online are calling her Queen Mabel right now. Not exactly high praise. 

Time to hang up her tights and use them as tarps for the production trucks.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I'm not going to go into the should Nia get fired or not. But she does need to go back to How To Punch In Pro Wrestling 101. It was a very careless move.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Steele said:


> I'm not going to go into the should Nia get fired or not. But she does need to go back to How To Punch In Pro Wrestling 101. It was a very careless move.


Its one of the first things they teach you along with running the ropes and taking a bump. If you're on WWE televised programming and can't do that right, you need to fuck off.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> The double standard about tweets is amazing around here. Becky shades a severely injured Alexa and people are literally creaming their pants saying Becky is the greatest most hilarious and cool person on earth Nia makes a tweet about this situation and people are willing to fucking murder her over it. Get a fucking grip people. If one isn't too far and is acceptable then so is this.
> 
> It for Becky that she is injured but life goes on.















Cry us a river. Becky and Alexa are real life friends. In WWE It's not real life and just characters. Nia breaking Becky's face is real. Being a unsafe worker is real. Nia threw a shoot punch and deserves the hate. You are the one that's super sensitive.


Becky wasn't trying to get heat from Alexa, she was just reacting to Alexa's knocking her. What Nia and WWE are doing is trying to get heat form Nia's botch and Becky's misfortune. Nia shouldn't be rewarded.


Watch the fucking video. That's bullshit and you would call for Nia's head if Nia broke Alexa's face. Stop being a snowflake.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Steele said:


> I'm not going to go into the should Nia get fired or not. But she does need to go back to How To Punch In Pro Wrestling 101. It was a very careless move.


Oh I'm sure she already knows that. Hence why she didn't bother pulling that cowboy punch she sailed at Becky's face. Nor was it like Nia didn't know Becky was there, as she had went to axe hammer on Nia's back just seconds before.

Tells you how tough Becky is too; she got up from that punch and kept working. But see, I don't believe completely that it was an accident. I've been in too many fights myself to not have seen someone turning around & getting ready to throw haymakers like that, and it's usually how somebody gets suckered with intent.


----------



## Jokerface17

Afrolatino said:


> Stephanie McMahon and Triple H...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are more record marks than the Flairs themselves...
> 
> They got Goldberg streak broken... They had AJ Lee record broken... The had Ultimate Warrior's distinction of having two titles at the same time broken...
> 
> 
> Broken.
> 
> 
> Stephanie McMahon and Triple H...



What in the bloody hell are you even talking about?


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

*Sad thing is that Nia is probably not going to be sent back to developmental or be let go. Being the cousin of The Rock is gonna protect her for a long time.*


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm late, but I just found out today that Nia concussed Zelina Vega too. She's GOT to go.*


lol again? if that girl wants to be so stiff just start mma at this point.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Brodus Clay said:


> lol again? if that girl wants to be so stiff just start mma at this point.


How about this.....

WWE "fires" Nia, she signs with TNA or Impact or whatever, and starts injuring _their_ wrestlers on purpose but under the guise of incompetance!


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

How about she doesn't injure anyone at all anywhere because it doesn't help matters weeks ahead of schedule.

The WWE are so anal retentive about head shots anymore that if someone gets smacked in the face to hard even once, they're ready to change the whole show around just to make sure noone's got more than a splitting headache for the next week or 2. This is why 90% of all wrestlers today use forearms to the chest; they don't even encourage working punches these days. Who in the hell lit the greenlight for Nia to start swinging fists at people in the first place? You want to still call it an accident some of you? How's that, when all the roster knows full well you're not supposed to punch like that? That's why I think this was deliberate.

Nia's usual working strikes are overhead clubs, usually to the clavicle, shoulder or back which is very easy for her to perform due to her height advantage. Also a Samoan headbutt or two. I have never seen her once throw a haymaker, and certainly not one like this. 

She was likely told to do it because someone's got a grudge against Becky, or she held a grudge herself ala. JBL style on Blue Meanie. This is nothing new in wrestling. Becky pops off on Twitter and talks trash, gets over compared to everyone else, and certain folks in the locker room or even the office don't like it. Nia does a potato job hard enough to put Becky out of action. Suddenly we got to change all the plans around, place Ronda in with Charlotte, and Becky gets to sit backstage wondering why her fortune turned sour all of the sudden.

It's almost like some people in the WWE wanted it to be this way.


----------



## yeahbaby!

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Jesus I had no idea Nia Jax triggered so many people here and was so hated. I think she's a pretty good worker and she's good monster heel for the division.

I hope people calling her reckless and her to be fired never liked people liked or had any respect for people in the past like JBL, Vader, Stan Hansen and plenty more. They all injured plenty of people but for them it was basically intentional because they thought they were tough guys. Vader would give guys full on fists to the face intentionally and he's remembered fondly.

Back then though there was no internet and no concern for injuries - guys worked or didn't get paid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062659315264376832
That "shoulderbreaker." 

:lmao


----------



## Hurin

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Alexander_G said:


> She was likely told to do it because someone's got a grudge against Becky, or she held a grudge herself ala. JBL style on Blue Meanie. This is nothing new in wrestling. Becky pops off on Twitter and talks trash, gets over compared to everyone else, and certain folks in the locker room or even the office don't like it. Nia does a potato job hard enough to put Becky out of action. Suddenly we got to change all the plans around, place Ronda in with Charlotte, and Becky gets to sit backstage wondering why her fortune turned sour all of the sudden.
> 
> It's almost like some people in the WWE wanted it to be this way.


I don't know how much stock you put into alleged insider journalists but both Meltzer and Sean Ross have said there's significant heat on Nia for this and the other incidents both from management (which isn't surprising since Vinny Mac is on record saying Becky is a great example of someone taking the ball and running with it) and the locker room. 

They both said that WWE would usually try to shield the person from backlash rather than acknowledge it directly (Ryback being a good example) but this is letting fans know who they have to blame in part to express their anger with her for fucking up a major PPV match.


----------



## Psychosocial

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I've largely avoided posting in this thread but I'll go ahead and comment now.

Tough spot for me as I'm a fan of both. Feel terrible for Becky who was on a career-defining run and as hot as she could possibly be going into this Sunday so to lose that opportunity because of this is such a massive shame.

As for Nia, I'm not going to defend her from the hate she's getting because there's simply too much of it coming her way right now, but I do hope something is learned on her part from this and she avoids creating a similar incident in the future. I know she's botched other times, but this one was too bad to even be considered an accident. I don't think she should be fired nor would I want her back in NXT. She does deserve some punishment for it though but whether that'll come creatively or in reality remains to be seen. I do like that she's using this to gain more heel heat and it'll probably serve her better than any alliance with Tamina would, but I do hope they scale back her push after the Ronda match for a while until she can prove she can at least be safe in there with basic moves.

Those going with the predictable fat shaming comments should be ashamed of themselves, her appearance has nothing to do with this situation and she shouldn't be slandered every single time for it. Like fucking cut it out already with that shit.

And fucking lol @ Ryback, that guy is a walking embarrassment. All he does is opine on wrestling matters to keep himself relevant but he just makes a complete fool of himself every time and comes across as the saltiest dude alive. He's even worse than CM Punk in this regard. No wonder he's hardly had any bookings since WWE got rid of him, who would want to work with this guy.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



yeahbaby! said:


> Jesus I had no idea Nia Jax triggered so many people here and was so hated. I think she's a pretty good worker and she's good monster heel for the division.
> 
> I hope people calling her reckless and her to be fired never liked people liked or had any respect for people in the past like JBL, Vader, Stan Hansen and plenty more. They all injured plenty of people but for them it was basically intentional because they thought they were tough guys. Vader would give guys full on fists to the face intentionally and he's remembered fondly.
> 
> Back then though there was no internet and no concern for injuries - guys worked or didn't get paid.


While I get what your saying there are major differences here. Hansen was stiff as all get out, but he never tried to hurt people deliberately, it was usually by accident+impulse and the fact that he's as nearsighted as a prairie mole.

Today's WWE would never allow in the ordinary that sort of punch to be worked, much less delivered for real. They're kneejerk as hell today about punches. You only got to look at how she did potatoed Becky to know that something is screwed up about the whole thing. It wasn't just simple roughhouse. Nia literally threw that punch on target like she was Tyson decking Botha. Becky saw nothing coming whatsoever.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Zappers said:


> Question. What does Nia Jax's weight or appearance have anything to do with the accident that happened on Monday?
> 
> Discussion of the accident alone should be the discussion. Not Nia's appearance.


Because she put her entire fat ass behind that punch. turned her wrist over shifted her weight from her back foot to the front with torque. It was actually better punch mechanics & technique then heavyweight champion Deontay Wilder's right hand. Point is I bring her weight into it because she put every pound into that punch. That was a knockout blow, and she only got a 2 maybe 3 count on a girl outweighed by over 100 pounds.


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia still broke her face. So round 1 to Nia Jax.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Yeah and karma is a fat bitch too, she'll get hers.


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Becky won't be winning a belt at Wrestlemania


----------



## njcam

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia Jax doesn't put in the commitment to be at a non-obese weight, so she sure isn't going to put in the commitment to be a talented wrestler.

Riding on Dwayne's coat-tails.

Nia Jax needs to go back down to NTX (Triple H only mentioned this today during the NXT Conf call (Triple H says some underutilized main roster talent could move back to NXT).


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Triple H has been saying that for a year. Nobody but Emma has ever been demoted. Also who wouldn't want employment just cause your relative was famous? Tell me one person who wouldn't take the money?


----------



## Hillhank

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Hurin said:


> I don't know how much stock you put into alleged insider journalists but both Meltzer and Sean Ross have said there's significant heat on Nia for this and the other incidents both from management (which isn't surprising since Vinny Mac is on record saying Becky is a great example of someone taking the ball and running with it) and the locker room.
> 
> They both said that WWE would usually try to shield the person from backlash rather than acknowledge it directly (Ryback being a good example) but this is letting fans know who they have to blame in part to express their anger with her for fucking up a major PPV match.


You know I could see it being intentional, think about it this is the same company who bury pretty much all the TNA talent a lot of the times just because they didn't make there name in WWE 

and lets be real Becky isn't one of their girls Charlotte, Nia, and Ronda are 

It's pretty obvious that they want Reigns and Rollins as the 2 most over on the men's side and Ronda and Charlotte on the women's side 


Just like they want Raw as the A show and the Universal Title as the premier title


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



LPPrince said:


> Making fun of Nia for her weight is going a bit far, but people couldn't give less of a fuck about going too far with her right now given she went too far with Becky's face.
> 
> And her weight 100% matters here. I mentioned before in an earlier post that I boxed in a boxing gym with amateur boxers and trainees before, so lemme tell a story of why weight's relevant.
> 
> I am a VERY light person. I'm 5'8'' with an above average wingspan of 71''(average for someone my height would be 68''). At the time I was in the flyweight/super flyweight class, trying ever so desperately to get that weight up. My coach decided to put me up in spars against another boxer, this one another trainee who weighed a little more than me(he was if I recall a super bantamweight) but he was shorter than me by a few inches and his reach was nothing special.
> 
> That dude, I contended with. I outreached him and my punches hit hard and fast for someone at that weight. We had a good time, and it was pretty competitive for sparring matches.
> 
> Once though, coach decided to put me up against another boxer. This one was taller than me, had a longer reach, and was a lightweight/super lightweight or something like that. Thats a difference of like twenty/thirty pounds on me. Coach telling the dude, "Oh, fight him(me), he'll surprise you, he fights differently, he thinks differently"
> 
> Well fuck me thanks Coach cause I basically got toyed with. It was almost entirely one sided against me. I think I maybe landed a whole two punches in a nine minute three round spar. Don't ask me to tell you how many I got hit with. Holy shit.
> 
> So I can imagine what it would be like to be clocked by someone who's weight difference is over 100 pounds over me, and yeah FUCK THAT NOISE.
> 
> Nia could have killed Becky had that punch had enough force, been at a certain angle, and if she was intending to fuck her up. Don't tell me you do that level of damage to someone accidentally because I've pulled punches at that gym and thrown the kind of punch you want to throw and I've never caused that level of damage to someone.
> 
> Know how Becky got her concussion? The most I've done is give someone a headache with them going, "Jeez, he hits hard for someone his weight". <-- Thats because you don't fuck with ANY person who trained to box, even if they're at minimum weight. Knowing HOW to throw a punch is gonna do far more damage than just putting weight behind it with no thought.
> 
> I'm sure Nia just put her weight into her strike as opposed to having the knowledge of how to properly utilize it(I doubt she's trained to box like others have in the world) but goddamn, no excuses for her. If you know you're that much larger than your opponent, you'd know not to throw a punch like she did. Especially in professional wrestling.
> 
> So fuck it. Put her back in NXT/training or throw her in the bin and let her find a new calling in life.


I also boxed in regional amateurs for 6 years until both hands went. You are correct that massive a weight advantage with that punch thrown with all her force & weight behind absolutely matters/makes all the difference between a bloody nose/black eye & the at least broken nose/concussion Lynch received. The way under her eyes started immediately swelling I thought there might be a fractured orbital thrown in there for perfect measure.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062659315264376832
> That "shoulderbreaker."
> 
> :lmao


_*I knew she botched the shoulder breaker but I didn't know she put Charlotte's head on her knee and then dropped her on her head. What the hell is wrong with Nia Jax? She could have broken Charlotte's neck and give her a major concussion back then. fpalm*_


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Oh no she botches... Just like every single woman on the roster.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



zrc said:


> Oh no she botches... Just like every single woman on the roster.


Give it a rest Nia. I heard the all you can eat place around the corner is half off, why don't you go stuff your fatbelly.


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I do love Nia. But i am not she.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



zrc said:


> I do love Nia. But i am not she.


kay2


----------



## WWEfan4eva

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



zrc said:


> Oh no she botches... Just like every single woman on the roster.


What :beckylol


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



WWEfan4eva said:


> What :beckylol


Nia is shit sure. But every single woman botches, Evolution proved that.


----------



## njcam

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



zrc said:


> Oh no she botches... Just like every single woman on the roster.


...*"Just like every single woman on the roster"*.... UNTRUE story.


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



njcam said:


> ...*"Just like every single woman on the roster"*.... UNTRUE story.


 Not untrue, but keep on your shit goggles. They suit you


----------



## njcam

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



zrc said:


> Nia is shit sure. But every single woman botches, Evolution proved that.


Untrue.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Cry us a river. Becky and Alexa are real life friends. In WWE It's not real life and just characters. Nia breaking Becky's face is real. Being a unsafe worker is real. Nia threw a shoot punch and deserves the hate. You are the one that's super sensitive.
> 
> 
> Becky wasn't trying to get heat from Alexa, she was just reacting to Alexa's knocking her. What Nia and WWE are doing is trying to get heat form Nia's botch and Becky's misfortune. Nia shouldn't be rewarded.
> 
> 
> Watch the fucking video. That's bullshit and you would call for Nia's head if Nia broke Alexa's face. Stop being a snowflake.


Seriously if you actually read what I said and didn't get your back up over it prematurely you would have realized that the issue I have is not with the tweets themselves that shit is white noise to me. The issue I was presenting was about the double standard from fans who will defend insensitive tweets from one person and condemn insensitive tweets from another. That's all that was being said.


The fact that you think I'm defending her actions or her fucking psyche is baffling she absolutely deserves hate for her actions though I'm not on here calling for anybody's head ever. If I were by your logic I'd be going around calling for Ronda to be fired but I'm not. I already addressed Nia's lack of care and professionalism in another thread and think that she should be punished for it. But seriously Alexa is hurt life moves on Becky is hurt life move on I wish them both speedy and full recoveries but I won't lose sleep over them being on the shelf. Survivor Series will still be on Sunday Raw will take place on Monday and SD will still take place on Tuesday whether any injured performer is cleared to wrestle or not.

If what you are saying about WWE and Nia trying to get heat in this situation is true(and it likely is) then wouldn't it be better served if people showed outrage to WWE instead of Nia over its content? How can you be sure that any wrestler isn't being instructed by WWE to post insensitive BS to perpetuate a character that they play? I readily assume that most interactions between WWE wrestlers on twitter are done in character which is why I take absolutely no umbrage with what they tweet to one another.


----------



## njcam

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



zrc said:


> Nia is shit sure. But every single woman botches, Evolution proved that.


You put shit on the women, but you watched 'Evolution'. For someone who doesn't like the women's roster, you sure are telling people on here that you know alot about it.


----------



## zrc

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



njcam said:


> You put shit on the women, but you watched 'Evolution'. For someone who doesn't like the women's roster, you sure are telling people on here that you know alot about it.


When have I ever said I don't like the women's roster. :lmao


----------



## FSL

Just saw the punch. Yeah it's time to put that whale in the biggest loser... Stupid cow


----------



## njcam

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



zrc said:


> Not untrue, but keep on your shit goggles. They suit you


I don't wear goggles.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062659315264376832
> That "shoulderbreaker."
> 
> :lmao


So, not only did she botch the *shoulder*breaker by smashing Charlotte's face into her knee, she then proceeds to drop Charlotte on her head on the mat??

She's not like most girls (not the competent ones anyway!)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> So, not only did she botch the *shoulder*breaker by smashing Charlotte's face into her knee, she then proceeds to drop Charlotte on her head on the mat??
> 
> She's not like most girls (not the competent ones anyway!)


_*And right after that. Minutes later, Charlotte went for her signature moonsault. Nia Jax didn't even bother to try to catch Charlotte and Charlotte hit her head on the ground plus her knees. :mj2*_


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*And right after that. Minutes later, Charlotte went for her signature moonsault. Nia Jax didn't even bother to try to catch Charlotte and Charlotte hit her head on the ground plus her knees. :mj2*_


"That's vintage Nia Jax right there!" :cole


----------



## Stadhart02

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

They are obviously going to try to get heat over this like Sami Callaghan when he broke Eddie Edwards face with a bat....the difference is that Sami is actually talented and entertaining whereas Nia is just a fat lump who fucks everything up


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> I also boxed in regional amateurs for 6 years until both hands went. You are correct that massive a weight advantage with that punch thrown with all her force & weight behind absolutely matters/makes all the difference between a bloody nose/black eye & the at least broken nose/concussion Lynch received. The way under her eyes started immediately swelling I thought there might be a fractured orbital thrown in there for perfect measure.


Cheers, nice to see another person here who actually threw hands proper and yeah, that's what I'm talking about. Foreknowledge should tell her to calm down when facing smaller talent.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



LPPrince said:


> Cheers, nice to see another person here who actually threw hands proper and yeah, that's what I'm talking about. Foreknowledge should tell her to calm down when facing smaller talent.


Respect brother! Agree 100%. I broke both hands 3 times apiece in my 6 years competing, the bones in my hands couldn't hold up to the constant impact. Wrists kill too, do you have problems with your hands? My competing days were over 20 years ago now.


----------



## karebear

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

nia is always going to be a botcher when you have a green worker + her weight which she can't control well in terms of agility and balance, also as for the seth rollins argument of causing injuries, I think the big difference here is that it was such a basic move to pull off safely and yet she couldn't do it and the same goes for a lot of her botches that have been highlighted with the exception of the charlotte flair moonsualt one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Stop this nonsense that was somehow a botch. If she were trying to pull the punch but failed that would be a botch. As anyone can tell by observing the assault, that is not what happened. There was not the slightest bit of working involved with that punch. 

If Nepotism Nia has to be employed because "Da Rock", stick her on ring crew or concessions because she does not have the talent to be a wrestler.


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia seems like she doesn't give a shit she caused the tragedy that is Bexit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



DulyNoted said:


> Nia seems like she doesn't give a shit she caused the tragedy that is Bexit.


Fack the Bexit. :sadbecky


When it comes to Becky, I'd rather be All In. :sodone


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Fack the Bexit. :sadbecky
> 
> 
> When it comes to Becky, I'd rather be All In. :sodone


I'll take the hard Bexit option.. >


----------



## thegockster

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I'm a Becky fan but even I have to admit a few Becky fans on here are 12 year old marks, The Becky thread has turned into a 12 year old playground, It has surpassed the Alexa thread for delusion, It's actually quite embarrassing to read at times, I'm convinced their no older than 12 years of age


----------



## njcam

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I thought of the 'Curtain Call' when I saw Becky Lynch hug Charlotte Flair on SmackDown Live 11/13/18



*The infamous “Curtain Call”: Triple H, Kevin Nash, Shawn Michaels and Scott Hall hug it out at a WWE House Show at Madison Square Garden, May 19, 1996.
Kevin Nash and Scott Hall were appearing in their final matches as WWE superstars.*












*Becky Lynch picks Charlotte Flair to replace her at Survivor Series, November 13, 2018*


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



thegockster said:


> I'm a Becky fan but even I have to admit a few Becky fans on here are 12 year old marks, The Becky thread has turned into a 12 year old playground, It has surpassed the Alexa thread for delusion, It's actually quite embarrassing to read at times, I'm convinced their no older than 12 years of age


Your point is? I mean really why does this bother you? I know what I'm getting into reading any thread on this forum because wrestling fans age diversity is so huge I'm expecting it, who cares if a few of the younger guys who post here get a little over excited when one of their favorites is getting favorable booking let people have thier fantasy booking moments and get carried away with their marking, you just need to be more mature in how you deal with it which is kinda ironic when accuse people of being children.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Ok now I've seen it all

Comparing Nia fucking Jax to people like Vader and Stan fucking Hansen.

Man, the contrarians are out in full force now.


----------



## thegockster

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



tommo010 said:


> Your point is? I mean really why does this bother you? I know what I'm getting into reading any thread on this forum because wrestling fans age diversity is so huge I'm expecting it, who cares if a few of the younger guys who post here get a little over excited when one of their favorites is getting favorable booking let people have thier fantasy booking moments and get carried away with their marking, you just need to be more mature in how you deal with it which is kinda ironic when accuse people of being children.


Their you go proving my point


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



njcam said:


> I thought of the 'Curtain Call' when I saw Becky Lynch hug Charlotte Flair on SmackDown Live 11/13/18
> 
> 
> 
> *The infamous “Curtain Call”: Triple H, Kevin Nash, Shawn Michaels and Scott Hall hug it out at a WWE House Show at Madison Square Garden, May 19, 1996.
> Kevin Nash and Scott Hall were appearing in their final matches as WWE superstars.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Becky Lynch picks Charlotte Flair to replace her at Survivor Series, November 13, 2018*


Are you kidding me? The MSG curtain call changed the business. It was a huge moment. Vince was so furious he buried his future son-in-law for a year and took away his KOTR win.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



thegockster said:


> I'm a Becky fan but even I have to admit a few Becky fans on here are 12 year old marks, The Becky thread has turned into a 12 year old playground, It has surpassed the Alexa thread for delusion, It's actually quite embarrassing to read at times, I'm convinced their no older than 12 years of age


This coming from someone who goes on little rants in the same threads calling everyone else an idiot and then runs away when someone calls him out on it.

And you call someone a 12 year old kid? Huh, thanks, I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



thegockster said:


> Their you go proving my point


How did I prove your point? I asked a legtimate question to why it bothers you to the point of posting a message in a thread totally unrelated to the topic and what harm they are doing I just don't see how this proves your point.

Oh and by the way it's "There" and since I resisted the urge to correct your grammar in your first post I'm going to correct that one too, you should have said 


> "I'm convinced *they're* no older than 12 years of age"


Only a 12 year old with no education would make mistakes like this, actually scratch that I'm willing bet most 12 year olds have a better grasp of English and grammar than this.


----------



## thegockster

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



tommo010 said:


> How did I prove your point? I asked a legtimate question to why it bothers you to the point of posting a message in a thread totally unrelated to the topic and what harm they are doing I just don't see how this proves your point.
> 
> Oh and by the way it's "There" and since I resisted the urge to correct your grammar in your first post I'm going to correct that one too, you should have said
> 
> 
> Only a 12 year old with no education would make mistakes like this, actually scratch that I'm willing bet most 12 year olds have a better grasp of English and grammar than this.


Grammar police out in full force maybe you should spend more time on the Becky thread marking out over a tweet and pull your hair out over a scripted show, You will fit in well, A few of them are so upset they have turned to drink


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



thegockster said:


> I'm a Becky fan but even I have to admit a few Becky fans on here are 12 year old marks, The Becky thread has turned into a 12 year old playground, It has surpassed the Alexa thread for delusion, It's actually quite embarrassing to read at times, I'm convinced *their* no older than 12 years of age


*They're



thegockster said:


> *Their* you go proving my point


*There

Basic grammar is your friend. Might be best to learn it before accusing others of being childlike

EDIT - @tommo010 ; beat me to it :lol


----------



## thegockster

TD Stinger said:


> This coming from someone who goes on little rants in the same threads calling everyone else an idiot and then runs away when someone calls him out on it.
> 
> And you call someone a 12 year old kid? Huh, thanks, I needed a good laugh today.


Then go on the Becky thread if you want a laugh, It's become like alcoholic anonymous with the amount of whinging and crying, They make the Alexa marks look ordinary people, I'm embarrassed for you all bunch of kids



Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> *They're
> 
> 
> 
> *There
> 
> Basic grammar is your friend. Might be best to learn it before accusing others of being childlike
> 
> EDIT - @tommo010 ; beat me to it :lol


For someone who speaks 4 languages and English not been my first, I would call myself highly educated thank you very much


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



thegockster said:


> Then go on the Becky thread if you want a laugh, It's become like alcoholic anonymous with the amount of whinging and crying, They make the Alexa marks look ordinary people, I'm embarrassed for you all bunch of kids


You don't need to use capital letters after a comma.

Basic stuff










Anyway, enough of this nonsense. Thread has been derailed.

Back to the proper subject........










The ladder represents your opinion @thegockster ;


----------



## njcam

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



JDP2016 said:


> Are you kidding me? The MSG curtain call changed the business. It was a huge moment. Vince was so furious he buried his future son-in-law for a year and took away his KOTR win.


If you can't see the similarities, then I can't help you.... I can't teach that kinda stuff.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



thegockster said:


> Grammar police out in full force maybe you should spend more time on the Becky thread marking out over a tweet and pull your hair out over a scripted show, You will fit in well, A few of them are so upset they have turned to drink


Since you have refused to answer my question I'm going to assume you are just trolling and have nothing to bring to the topic at hand other than whining about nothing important and move on and hopefully this thread can get back on topic.


Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> *They're
> 
> 
> 
> *There
> 
> Basic grammar is your friend. Might be best to learn it before accusing others of being childlike
> 
> EDIT - @tommo010 ; beat me to it :lol


I couldn't resist, it was just way too ironic to pass up


----------



## thegockster

tommo010 said:


> Since you have refused to answer my question I'm going to assume you are just trolling and have nothing to bring to the topic at hand other than whining about nothing important and move on and hopefully this thread can get back on topic.
> 
> I couldn't resist, it was just way too ironic to pass up


No trolling you just need to go on the Becky thread to see the marks in action



Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> You don't need to use capital letters after a comma.
> 
> Basic stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, enough of this nonsense. Thread has been derailed.
> 
> Back to the proper subject........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ladder represents your opinion @thegockster ;


Mandarin not so basic either, go and prefect it and come back to me and we will talk about education


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



thegockster said:


> No trolling you just need to go on the Becky thread to see the marks in action


I go on the Becky thread I'm one of the most active people in that thread, it really doesn't bother me what "the marks" are saying :draper2


----------



## JooJCeeC

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



Bliss World Order said:


> Good. I really don't want to see brutality between the women, and if last night was any indicator of what's to come, no thanks.


Holy shit, please tell me you're kidding me. I'd rather see brutality between the females. I was happy there was finally some blood among the girls. Makes it more authentic.


----------



## thegockster

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



tommo010 said:


> I go on the Becky thread I'm one of the most active people in that thread, it really doesn't bother me what "the marks" are saying :draper2


It don't bother me one bit, I just find them embarrassing just like what I'm saying should not bother you but yet here we are you with your knickers in a twist


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



thegockster said:


> Mandarin not so basic either, go and *prefect* it and come back to me and we will talk about education


*perfect

Just so you know, it's very easy to claim online how educated you are. I actually speak 17 languages.

See?



Anyway, stop talking about how super smart you are! This is a thread about Becky Lynch


----------



## thegockster

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> *perfect
> 
> Just so you know, it's very easy to claim online how educated you are. I actually speak 17 languages.
> 
> See?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, stop talking about how super smart you are! This is a thread about Becky Lynch


Don't forget to post on the Becky thread how the latest news has ruined your day and you will turn to the bottle to deal with the latest setback you will fit in well


----------



## Carter84

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Fack the Bexit. :sadbecky
> 
> 
> When it comes to Becky, I'd rather be All In. :sodone




I showed my mate who isn't in to wrestling and he was like that's off one punch , she should fck off to UFC she'd make millions with right hook like that 


I prefer the hard Brexit idea too shiv damyn that woman is hot as fck


Peace


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



thegockster said:


> Don't forget to post on the Becky thread how the latest news has ruined your day and you will turn to the bottle to deal with the latest setback you will fit in well


Why would anything that happens in wrestling "ruin my day"??


----------



## RealLegend Killer

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Really? This thread is still active? Let me ask you a question, would you write all those threats to Nia if she injured somebody else like Carmella?


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



RealLegend Killer said:


> Really? This thread is still active? Let me ask you a question, would you write all those threats to Nia if she injured somebody else like Carmella?


People pointing out that someone is an unsafe worker are not "threats to Nia" :lol


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



RealLegend Killer said:


> Really? This thread is still active? Let me ask you a question, would you write all those threats to Nia if she injured somebody else like Carmella?


I mean she's already hurt Bliss/Bayley/Sasha/Zelina/Becky so why not.

Go for the M-M-MEGA KILL.

But the answer is yes, if she hurt anyone else besides Becky because she'd still be a shit wrestler.

Also saying you suck at wrestling isn't a threat.


----------



## RealLegend Killer

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> People pointing out that someone is an unsafe worker are not "threats to Nia" :lol


No no, not just this forum, I mean all over the internet there is stuff like "stupid fat bitch" and "Im gonna kill that bitch, she ruined everything"

And there is not pointing here, its all out trashing


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



RealLegend Killer said:


> No no, not just this forum, I mean all over the internet there is stuff like "stupid fat bitch" and "Im gonna kill that bitch, she ruined everything"
> 
> And there is not pointing here, its all out trashing


Comments sections on the internet are always filled with morons though. I would hazard a guess that you could take any subject in the news (wrestling or otherwise) and then go look at comments sections online. They're always full of people writing absolute shit like that.


----------



## Alexander_G

*Re: Rumour: Becky/Ronda is as of right now off*



JooJCeeC said:


> Holy shit, please tell me you're kidding me. I'd rather see brutality between the females. I was happy there was finally some blood among the girls. Makes it more authentic.


I am all for more stiffness, blood, and Japanese style aggression in American wrestling matches. It just doesn't apply to this point. 

Nia did a legit shoot punch on Becky who did not bear any realization that it was going to be part of the segment, and when you do things like that it ruins programs down the months ahead because the WWE's doctors are bound to step in & put a jamb in the cogs about it. Now Becky can't work Survivor Series. It's not just a health situation, it's also a political reaction (censorship). You can't be too careful in the WWE zeitgeist.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



RealLegend Killer said:


> No no, not just this forum, I mean all over the internet there is stuff like "stupid fat bitch" and "Im gonna kill that bitch, she ruined everything"
> 
> And there is not pointing here, its all out trashing



People that do this to Nia are fucking morons.



What she did was reckless and she deserves to be punished by the company, but it's not the job of pseudo-tough keyboard warriors to step in and take it to a nasty place that it doesn't need to go.


----------



## Piers

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BqIzKI2na3q/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=wxselhyz753q


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



thegockster said:


> It don't bother me one bit, I just find them embarrassing just like what I'm saying should not bother you but yet here we are you with your knickers in a twist



Heaven forbid that people actually try to enjoy themselves and have fun here. Some advice for you. Try taking this board a little less seriously and drop the condescension. Lighten up, kid.


----------



## thegockster

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Why would anything that happens in wrestling "ruin my day"??


It should not ruin your day, You should go onto the becky thread and say that to all the children, We finally agree on something


----------



## thegockster

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Heaven forbid that people actually try to enjoy themselves and have fun here. Some advice for you. Try taking this board a little less seriously and drop the condescension. Lighten up, kid.


Maybe you should go on the Becky thread and say that to those who have turned to drink to get over her injury but I suppose whiners will be whiners and children will be children


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Fucking fatso moron wouldn't be fired, because she's The Rock & Roman Reigns' cousin. Nepotism is disgusting.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



thegockster said:


> It should not ruin your day, You should go onto the becky thread and say that to all the children, We finally agree on something


Yet you are the one making non sequitur ad hominem comments in this thread and for what reason? Do you really need that much attention child? Grow up, kid.


----------



## CJ

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Give it a rest. If you're not here to discuss the topic of the thread, then move along.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Yet you are the one making non sequitur ad hominem comments in this thread and for what reason? Do you really need that much attention child? Grow up, kid.


Bad shiv,









Thats too many big words for someone who can't use their, there and they're correctly.


----------



## Soul_Body

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Nolo King said:


> Seth ended Sting's career, destroyed Finn's shoulder and broke Cena's nose.


Sting HAD NO BUSINESS taking the bumps he did in that match. Finn's shoulder was probably being held together with scotch tape and chewing gum. Cena leaned his face into Seth's knee.



yeahbaby! said:


> I hope people calling her reckless and her to be fired never liked people liked or had any respect for people in the past like JBL, Vader, Stan Hansen and plenty more.


Comparing Nia to Stan Hansen and Vader. Dude you are HIGH. She has SOME potential but Nia Snacks needs to go back to developmental and learn how to throw a damn punch. The fans are gonna lynch her Sunday.


----------



## Shellyrocks

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Showstopper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062659315264376832
> That "shoulderbreaker."
> 
> :lmao


I remember this Charlotte could of had a neck injury from this and still Nia is fucking up in the ring and WWE does nothing


----------



## yeahbaby!

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Soul_Body said:


> Comparing Nia to Stan Hansen and Vader. Dude you are HIGH. She has SOME potential but Nia Snacks needs to go back to developmental and learn how to throw a damn punch. The fans are gonna lynch her Sunday.


I like Vader but he was dangerous and took liberties with opponents all the time, and he did it deliberately half the time. What's the difference in that regard. Just because Vader was a great performer he gets a pass for fucking people up? Vader was a fatass too, do you regard him in that way?


----------



## Papadoc81

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

You know if WWE wanted to increase the subs count they would be showing the behind the scenes footage of everything that night leading up to this and the fallout from it after everyone got backstage. Full raw uncut footage. That's the kind of stuff that would be worth checking out and not majority of the crap they come up with.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



FROSTED TARASENK O's said:


> Respect brother! Agree 100%. I broke both hands 3 times apiece in my 6 years competing, the bones in my hands couldn't hold up to the constant impact. Wrists kill too, do you have problems with your hands? My competing days were over 20 years ago now.


Nah, I've got the hands of a romantic. Minus a scar on my left middle knuckle they look like they're best made for hand holding. I learned to fight yeah, but rather than ball my hands into a fist to hit something I'd rather open my hands and use them to make someone feel better(caressing, hand holding, massaging, etc etc).

I didn't box for too long but I have fought for too long, and I'd rather not. I want the opposite.


----------



## R75

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Becky Lynch learns she can't compete at Survivor Series

https://youtu.be/d-P6lpV_Ec4


----------



## Whatarush

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Someone needs to stiff the fuck outta Nia for this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Whatarush said:


> Someone needs to stiff the fuck outta Nia for this.


I would prefer her termination but she should at minimum not be allowed to do whatever she purports to do because it's sure as hell is not wrestling, as long as Becky is out


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Nia should just buy an XXXXXXXXXXL suit and join Alexa in this "business woman" role, that's the role for the talentless shits that we are very unfortunate to see on our TVs because of reasons :rock5


----------



## iarwain

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



R75 said:


> Becky Lynch learns she can't compete at Survivor Series
> 
> https://youtu.be/d-P6lpV_Ec4


She specifically says "broken nose" there. I'd been thinking that she probably just had a broken nose, and they didn't want her to compete with it. 

But to make her sound tougher, they exaggerated that to "broken face" and "concussion". That's what I think, and nothing against Becky, it's totally on the WWE medical staff and administration.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*







Man that was well done by WWE. :applause Keep it up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Man that was well done by WWE. :applause Keep it up.


WWE can still make great videos sometimes and this is one of them. So much sympy for her and I love how you can feel her passion for the business shine through as well as the frustrating disappointment of not being able to compete. The Man is the next big time star for WWE. :becky2


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I've rewatched that gif multiple times and it definitely looks pre-meditated. 
Becky is throwing worked fists/slaps onto Nia's arm/shoulder, Nia looks at her from under her hair, stops and has a thought; then absolutely clobbers her.

So we have a case of:
You fucking did that on purpose.

Or

You had a thought about throwing a worked punch, and somehow fucked that up when you gave yourself time to think about what kind of worked punch you want to throw.

So either Nia Jax is a giant cunt who pulled a Sexy Star or she's so bad she can't throw a worked punch even when concentrating on said worked punch.
Edit: Jericho himself commented and said the punch looked purposeful and this dude is the first person to jump to a wrestler's defense.


----------



## Ger

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



iarwain said:


> She specifically says "broken nose" there. I'd been thinking that she probably just had a broken nose, and they didn't want her to compete with it.
> 
> But to make her sound tougher, they exaggerated that to "broken face" and "concussion". That's what I think, and nothing against Becky, it's totally on the WWE medical staff and administration.


From outside we cannot see how the situation is. So I am cautious with assumptions like "just a broken nose".
This was about to be a big spot for Becky, including mainstream attention. Therefore I am pretty sure she had done everything to be in this match and officials did cancel the match for a reason. Sad moment for her career.


About Nia: at first I didn`t realize the situation while watching, because I was looking somewhere else in the ring. That makes it even worse, because there was nothing which had to look good, especially if you see the moves by Rousey 30 seconds later.
I was about to write, that it is kinda difficult for Nia to move softly with a weight like this. Also I thought it could be a accidental hit, which was planed for someone else. After seeing the following (known) video I changed my mind.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062451952452198401
Nia reacted instinctively and lost control. This should not happen and makes her dangerous, because that could happen anytime again. She needs some training! I thought they would do such a good training in NXT, but if I rethink some of the situations in the last two years, I have my doubts now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

When Brie clocked Liv, the other women rallied around her. For Nia, the silence is deservedly deafening. Nia deserves to be shunned and made into a pariah.


----------



## Hephaesteus

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063342171166695424


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Hephaesteus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063342171166695424












What a load of bullshit.

This wasn't a high spot. This was a shoot punch.

And it's just the latest in an ever-growing list of shitshows by Nia.

This white knighting for Nia is retarded. She absolutely deserves to be buried, just like Brie for her recklessness with Liv.

I may not agree with people tagging her in their burial of her, but the suggestion that she shouldn't get shit on for such a colossal shitshow is beyond absurd. If she's worth a damn, she'll take the burial as motivation to take steps to put in the work and get her shit together, and then maybe she'll actually deserve to be in the same damn ring with some of these women who have put in that time and effort to make sure their game is solid enough that they know how to execute something as fucking basic as a goddamn worked punch.


----------



## iarwain

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Ger said:


> From outside we cannot see how the situation is. So I am cautious with assumptions like "just a broken nose".
> This was about to be a big spot for Becky, including mainstream attention. Therefore I am pretty sure she had done everything to be in this match and officials did cancel the match for a reason. Sad moment for her career.


Even if it is "just a broken nose", I can understand why they wouldn't want her to wrestle with it. She would at least have to wear a protective mask, and that wouldn't remove all the risk. 

As for Nia, I would hate to think she would do that intentionally, especially since I'm sure it's easy for injuries to happen in the ring. But looking at that gif, it kind of looks like maybe she didn't like the way Becky was punching her, and got mad and hit her back, hard. I won't accuse her of it though, because I can't say for sure what was in her mind.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

I don't want to get on the Nia Jax hate bandwaggon, but damn you for ruining Becky's beautiful face.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Becky Lynch Reacts to Being Told She Can't Face Rousey at Survivor Series*





*This was depressing to watch. Becky tells her mom she's fine and back on TV, just to be informed minutes later that she is only there to pick a replacement for her match, and then the sadness and feeling of letting everyone down that follows just makes it worse. They should've just let her pull a Trish and wrestle in a RIP Hamilton facemask.

Here's a list of the people Nia Jax has severely injured btw: https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/9wum1i/a_history_of_unsafe_practices_by_nia_jax/ *


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky Lynch Reacts to Being Told She Can't Face Rousey at Survivor Series*

Put this in the Becky thread yesterday, just don't watch it chopping onions like I did


----------



## Shellyrocks

*Re: Becky Lynch Reacts to Being Told She Can't Face Rousey at Survivor Series*

Becky should of been in this match but no Nia Jax has to fuck up once again I hope Becky gets revenge on Nia


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Becky Lynch Reacts to Being Told She Can't Face Rousey at Survivor Series*

Yea I watched this yesterday, massive kick to the gut watching that, good to see her slightly still playing to her character though. But she seems totally pissed which is understandable. Everyone was so pumped for her match with Ronda


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky Lynch Reacts to Being Told She Can't Face Rousey at Survivor Series*



Shellyrocks said:


> Becky should of been in this match but no Nia Jax has to fuck up once again I hope Becky gets revenge on Nia


For the sake of her career and that possible Mania main event I never want to see Becky wrestle Nia ever


----------



## Shellyrocks

*Re: Becky Lynch Reacts to Being Told She Can't Face Rousey at Survivor Series*



tommo010 said:


> For the sake of her career and that possible Mania main event I never want to see Becky wrestle Nia ever


Oh come on Becky needs to get revenge


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Hephaesteus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063342171166695424


So its the fans fault Becky is injured...


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Hephaesteus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063342171166695424


Having good matches =/= Carelessly injuring people


----------



## Cas Ras

*Re: Becky Lynch Reacts to Being Told She Can't Face Rousey at Survivor Series*

Sapp (who also broke this story) updated some infos 
https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/exclusives/fightful-wrestling-weekly-1116
According to him Jax already had a bad reputation and many wrestlers on the roster think the punch was blatant (not like an attempt to use a worked punch at all).

He also spoke on the Fightful podcast about it. A wrestler told him that the company hasn't done anything in the past because of her relations (which is a huge factor). Sapp said she crossed a line this time though with screwing up the main event.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Becky Lynch Reacts to Being Told She Can't Face Rousey at Survivor Series*



Cas Ras said:


> Sapp (who also broke this story) updated some infos
> https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/exclusives/fightful-wrestling-weekly-1116
> According to him Jax already had a bad reputation and many wrestlers on the roster think the punch was deliberate (since she has a history of things and moved her whole body into the punch it is hard to assume a freak accident).
> 
> He also spoke on the Fightful podcast about it. A wrestler told him that the company hasn't done anything in the past because of her relations (which is a huge factor). Sapp said she crossed a line this time though with screwing up the main event.


The Becky info for those not wanting to read whole article


> The Becky Lynch story may have led many of you to discover Fightful this week. There was a major shift between Monday night and Tuesday afternoon, after it became clear that Becky Lynch's injury would hold her out of WWE Survivor Series on Sunday. Initially there was a "well, shit happens, it ain't ballet" mentality that is thrown around all the time. After the video footage came through, that changed rather quickly. While the rest of the "invading" Smackdown Live stars traveled out of Raw together, Becky Lynch did not.
> 
> Tuesday as I went on the air with the Fightful MMA Podcast, I had a source reach out and said that Becky had a concussion and a possible broken nose (later confirmed), and journalist Ted Gruber messaged saying that Lynch would be out of her Survivor Series match, which I confirmed with two sources shortly after. The Smackdown Crew was upset about Jax's punch square to Becky's face, as they are legitimately a tighter knit group than the group of women you see on WWE Raw on a weekly basis. Jax's reputation has preceded her and possibly caught up with her after Monday, as the footage showed what many wrestlers at Smackdown were saying was a blatant punch to the face, void of any attempt to use a "worked punch."
> 
> As if you had to ask, Becky Lynch and Ronda Rousey have influence over their own promos, and at least a couple of writers are aware that Rousey's words aren't resonating quite as well as she'd like them. There is also no timetable for Becky Lynch's return, but WWE recognizes the hot hand they have with her. I'll have more on that in the coming weeks.


I found this part very interesting 


> The Smackdown Crew was upset about Jax's punch square to Becky's face, *as they are legitimately a tighter knit group than the group of women you see on WWE Raw* on a weekly basis.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

_*So Nia Jax actually crossed the line this time? Good about time she doesn't get away from continuous of injuring talent. And Smackdown is a much tighter united in the woman's locker. Good as well because they are like a family and they treaft family with the upmost respect plus have each other's back. Same thing about the whole Smackdown brand. *_


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Becky Lynch Reacts to Being Told She Can't Face Rousey at Survivor Series*



tommo010 said:


> The Becky info for those not wanting to read whole article
> 
> 
> I found this part very interesting


*Does that really surprise you though? Sasha has been open with her disdain for Alexa and has publicly stated she has no desire to wrestle her again. The SD girls always interact with each other outside of the show in a friendly manner, regardless if they're enemies in kayfabe.*


----------



## Hephaesteus

*Re: Becky Lynch Reacts to Being Told She Can't Face Rousey at Survivor Series*



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Does that really surprise you though? Sasha has been open with her disdain for Alexa and has publicly stated she has no desire to wrestle her again. The SD girls always interact with each other outside of the show in a friendly manner, regardless if they're enemies in kayfabe.*


Im sure smackdown has similar rivalaries to the Sasha Alexa one but in general, I can see why women would be closer on smackdown given who's there.


The more I rewatch the footage, the more it looks like Nia momentarily forgot she wasn't in the street and when she felt someone approaching her from behind, she went full "mac" and attacked. 


I can see why smackdown would be pissed at Nia given the effect the events had on it. They had to kill the charlotte storyline they were building up, pretty much had to change their title holder and db's alignment and forced them to rewrite the show in less than a day.


----------



## simon70

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Becky just had a black eye, its a work, NIA was told to hit her. If Becky had a "broken face" and severe concusion she would of never been cleared for tv the next day.


----------



## iarwain

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

It's bad that Becky was hurt, but it works to her advantage. 
This way, we don't have to see her job to Ronda. 
And this increases the odds that we see a Becky/Ronda match for Wrestlemania, instead of Charlotte/Ronda which we probably would have gotten. Now maybe we get Charlotte for Survivor Series and Becky for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Frost99

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Heard THIS on youtube & thought about Cash, Jordan & Lynch.......


----------



## Bratista

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*

Kevin Dunn and Vince McMahon are reportedly "furious" with Nia Jax........but you know they'll do fuck all about it because she is related to The Rock and they'll still want to leech off of his fame.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Bratista said:


> Kevin Dunn and Vince McMahon are reportedly "furious" with Nia Jax........but you know they'll do fuck all about it because she is related to The Rock and they'll still want to leech off of his fame.


if they were furious Nia shouldn't be working fans on Twitter about either.


----------



## Bratista

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> if they were furious Nia shouldn't be working fans on Twitter about either.


Dunn fucking probably congratulated Fat Nia as he's been trying to bury Becky for ages.
Becky's crime? Having an Irish accent. Which is a by product of being fucking Irish Dunn you stupid buck toothed cunt!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Now that I finally saw the footage I think it looks really bad. Hearing she injured Becky I immediately assumed it must have been an accident. Nia throws a straight right hook looks completely intentional.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Bratista said:


> Kevin Dunn and Vince McMahon are reportedly "furious" with Nia Jax........but you know they'll do fuck all about it because she is related to The Rock and they'll still want to leech off of his fame.


Their fury probably because becky getting smashed in the face and bleeding meant they couldn't do a quick 4 minute commercial break


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just because she goes by the name Becky Balboa doesn't mean that she wants to look like Rocky.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Becky Lynch suffers broken face, no longer competing at Survivor Series*



Bratista said:


> Kevin Dunn and Vince McMahon are reportedly "furious" with Nia Jax........but you know they'll do fuck all about it because she is related to The Rock and they'll still want to leech off of his fame.


I think it's pretty clear she's been given the go-ahead by Stephanie to run with the shtick. Those two are very tight. I don't think her lineage matters right now (although it did get her in the door). She has a position of power over her co-workers, can see it in the match with Banks & Bayley where they were terrified of anything physical.


----------



## Hillhank

I'm convinced that this was intentional


----------



## JTB33b

They will do Ronda vs Charlotte at the RR and Ronda vs Becky at WM. Becky will get her revenge on Nia by eliminating her from the RR. Just think of the pop Becky will get if she is kept off TV for a couple months prior to the RR, Nia cleans house out in the RR match and left all by herself, the countdown begins and the next entry is Becky as a surprise entry.


----------



## mustard guy

Any idea when she'll be back?


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

mustard guy said:


> Any idea when she'll be back?


Could be next week, could be weeks, months or maybe even never (very very unlikely) Concussions can vary massively. 

I would guess they'll bring her back on tv for promos over the coming weeks & she'll be back in the ring by the Rumble.


----------



## Chan Hung

I miss Becky. I hope she returns soon.


----------



## Stalingrad9

Maybe Becky stiffed her first and Nia responded. Becky just got her receipt. It's just a maybe. But everyone was creaming their pants when Brock did it to Braun so idk. If it's the case, I actually find it funny.


----------



## WindPhoenix

Stalingrad9 said:


> Maybe Becky stiffed her first and Nia responded. Becky just got her receipt. It's just a maybe. But everyone was creaming their pants when Brock did it to Braun so idk. If it's the case, I actually find it funny.


That's not how receipts work. Possible stiffer shot and giving your opponent a concussion in return isn't a receipt, that's being an asshole.

Have you noticed that no one came to Nia's defense?


----------



## Stalingrad9

WindPhoenix said:


> That's not how receipts work. Possible stiffer shot and giving your opponent a concussion in return isn't a receipt, that's being an asshole.
> 
> Have you noticed that no one came to Nia's defense?


That's why I said it's just a maybe.

And she's a botchy mess to begin with (like many of the girls) so not surprising that no one came to her defense.

And yeah that's how receipts work. If it was one, she just hit her hard to hit her hard. She didn't go "yeah I'mma break here face and give her a concussion". I don't believe it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stalingrad9 said:


> Maybe Becky stiffed her first and Nia responded. Becky just got her receipt. It's just a maybe. But everyone was creaming their pants when Brock did it to Braun so idk. If it's the case, I actually find it funny.


So you think getting injured is funny? WF attracts some winners, doesn't it?


----------



## Stalingrad9

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> So you think getting injured is funny? WF attracts some winners, doesn't it?


I think her getting stiffed back is funny. Her injury is unfortunate.

If it's not the case, of course Nia is a dumb bitch.
I clearly wrote "if it's the case". Just read before quoting me.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Stalingrad9 said:


> Maybe Becky stiffed her first and Nia responded. Becky just got her receipt. It's just a maybe. But everyone was creaming their pants when Brock did it to Braun so idk. If it's the case, I actually find it funny.


_*If Becky stiffed her then we all would have heard a news report that Becky did that. But since we didn't a report then no. If you looked at the videos, Becky was just throwing "wrestling shoot" punches. Soft once while Nia threw a legit shot to Becky. *_


----------



## roblewis87

If you watch the full footage, you can see Becky isn't going stiff on Nia before she throws the Potato. Looks to me like was holding her hair with one hand and throwing measured punches with the other, probably barely connecting with any of them, all for show. Then wham Nia turns and unleashes a clenched fist straight into the centre of her face and connects directly.


----------



## Stalingrad9

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*If Becky stiffed her then we all would have heard a news report that Becky did that. But since we didn't a report then no. If you looked at the videos, Becky was just throwing "wrestling shoot" punches. Soft once while Nia threw a legit shot to Becky. *_


Probably, I wasn't saying it as a definitive truth. 
And a wrestling shoot punch doesn't mean anything + the video we have doesn't focus on Becky attacking Nia.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Stalingrad9 said:


> Probably, I wasn't saying it as a definitive truth.
> And a wrestling shoot punch doesn't mean anything + the video we have doesn't focus on Becky attacking Nia.


_*We have cameras that fans have recorded from the event and it doesn't seem that Becky was doing stiff shots, just saying. *_


----------



## Not Lying

lol reaching new lows to defend Nia..


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

She either did it on purpose or she really really sucks. I'm going to assume the latter. There is no evidence to any heat between them, they probably don't even know each other that well as Nia debuted after the brand split & they've always been on separate shows.


----------



## Sincere

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*We have cameras that fans have recorded from the event and it doesn't seem that Becky was doing stiff shots, just saying. *_


The video angles I've seen seem to show Becky targeting Nia's shoulder more than anything else.

This is all irrelevant, anyway. Becky is literally half Nia's size. And stiff shot or not, particularly from someone half your size, doesn't justify a shoot punch that breaks someone's nose and gives them a concussion to the point that they can't even be cleared to work, especially when that someone happens to be a likely main event on a PPV that is less than a week away, and the hottest goddamn act of the company.

So any way anyone wants to spin it, Nia's still fucking dog shit.


----------



## Stalingrad9

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*We have cameras that fans have recorded from the event and it doesn't seem that Becky was doing stiff shots, just saying. *_


Then I stand corrected cause I didn't see them personally.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

What's a stiff Punch anways?


----------



## Soul_Body

WWEfan4eva said:


> What's a stiff Punch anways?



Using excessive force when executing a move or strike, deliberately or accidentally.


----------



## Cas Ras

Sincere said:


> The video angles I've seen seem to show Becky targeting Nia's shoulder more than anything else.


Yep. The one fan video I saw on twitter back then was blurry because of the distance. But it were definitely worked punches + Becky did put her left hand on Nia's side before she threw the punches, even in case she missed her shoulder a bit she would just hit her own arm/hand (it was the opposite of stiff).

Can't make out the reason for what seems to be an intended full punch. Possibly Nia got annoyed that Becky interfered when she was just about to beat up Naomi. But if that's the case it not makes it better.


----------

